# Dragonslayers: After the second dragon



## Evilhalfling (Feb 7, 2005)

The City of Cillune is built around a small bay, mountains surround it rising steeply, covered with thick foliage. The ocean is a deep blue gray which stretches to the horizon.  The buildings are uniformly stone and have at most two stories above ground.  The homes of the trading factors are an exeption to this, rising 3 or more stories above the upper streets.  The lower streets are only used in the worst of weather, as the citizens take pride in being the only free city on the surface of the Green Isles.  A few roads lead up to mountain passes but they are little used.  A high ledge overlooks the town, it is a blustery wet day and the ledge is empty of the guardian.  It is Wyndmyr the last month of the rainy season.  
 At the docks, a printed notice hangs. Rumors of its presence have brought some of you and the gathering crowd has brought others.  Fruit and Fresh fish vendors wander the crowd selling bananas, mangos, pineapple and coconuts.   



> Dragon Slayers Wanted​The town of Onuthod is looking for heroes to solve a dragon problem.  A young dragon has
> taken over out main fungus cavern, and if not evicted soon will cause our town to starve.
> The slayers have full rights to the dragon’s heart and horde, and our smith knows the
> secrets of turning hide and claws against their kind.  Please come as soon as possible!




The message bears the stamp of the Low Post, a mail service that runs along the low road to Cebur. The low road is an empty lava tunnel between the islands, and the main trade route.  It will take a week to get to Cebur using it.  You could use the post horses but the cost of one phantom steed is 250 gp. 

You are all standing around looking at the posting with a crowd of Stouts and Humans, with a few Hairfeet, and Ferals.  Everyone is talking about the notice, but few seem intrested in taking up the challange.   Some metion is made of the most famous band of dragons slayers,  Orell Dragonbane, the Binder, Nalith the crafter and Vestra the Hunter, but they have not been seen in 4 weeks.   Gradually the crowd thins out leaving the six of you discussing the matter.

Links:
OOC : http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=115723&page=1&pp=40

RG : http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=116413


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2005)

"Ha!  This looks like a worthy and lucrative job, though not for a man alone.  Well met, my friends, are you interested in adding another dragon scale to your belt?" a boistrous elf says with a laugh.  He wears green and brown leathers, and is very small and thin.  A silvery chain shirt can be seen beneath his clothing, and a sword is buckled at his side.  A hide-wrapped longbow is on his backpack, strapped for easy access, and a barn owl sits upon his padded shoulder.  His features are narrow, though his green eyes are very large, and his golden blonde hair is caught up at the nape of his neck.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 7, 2005)

"Dragon hunting with the likes of you?  I'd sooner go fungus mining," a tall and raven looking human answers with a harsh rasp of a chuckle. His hair is shaved except for a single braid which runs nearly half of his height, capped with a carved dragon’s tooth. Under a leather vest, you can make out blackened chain, and his sun-darkenned skin split with scars. Across his back is sheathed an interestingly designed falchion, alongside a longbow crafted from the bones of a dragon’s wing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2005)

"Well, granted I'm not much good with a sword, but I assure you I'm an excellent shot, and I've studied dragons long and hard.  I can hit a squirrel at two hundred feet, or a dragon's eye at twice that!" the elf says, quite willing to get into a contest of boasts.  "And you?  Any good with that sword, or is it just for show?"


----------



## azmodean (Feb 7, 2005)

It seems that it was a good idea to seek allies and oportunities to strike back at the tyrants here after all, says a heavily-built human in a cotton gi that glints in the weak light from fine metalic threads woven through it.  Go about your fungus hunting then, if you so desire.  I, however, wish to join a group of like minded warriors for a task such as this.  Dragon hunting is not a pursuit to be attempted alone. 

The man looks around at the remaining humanoids.  Let those of us who are interested in working together on this task gather in a somewhat less... conspicuous location to discuss how we are to go about it.  By the way, I am called Velsouvus, well met to all of you.  The man indicates a nearby bar and heads toward it.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

*OOC:*


I guess the joke was lost, I had thought Lalreth and Aphram had worked together in the past, and he would recognize the lean hunter.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

A human woman, really no more then a girl, is perched precariously on a pyramid of barrels, her legs kicking softly in a bleeding off of excess energy.  The raven haired girl giggles loudly at the boasting and namecalling.  Judging from the fact that she hadn't even looked at the poster, she probably was more interested in the show being put on by the erstwhile hunters.  The girl is wearing what looks to be soft, supple, black leather, that does nothing to really show off her boyish figure, but it certainly does match her black hair.  An identicle pair of short hilts stick downward from her lower back on either side.

"You guys are too funny," she says, smirking mischeiviously.  She watches the hunters lazily, her chin resting on a small nimble hand.  "You are more interesting then the people around here though, I'll give you that much."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

OOC - Ferrix, Lalreth is just trying to be silly.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

"This sword... oh, yeah, just for show. Four hundred feet, paltry. At least half that again with the bulk of a dragon twitching on the end of my arrow."  He chuckles again, looking to the human in the gi, his tone changes to a sharp but cold crispness, "if you've never done it alone, you've never done it."  He watches the man go off towards the bar, then half cocks his head when he hears the girls voice, "funny eh?"  He pauses for a moment, "stick around little lady."  With that he grins at the elf, "I guess the _team player_ is waiting for us by now.  Shall we?" Gesturing towards the bar for both the girl and the elf to see.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 8, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond quietly listens to the others then heads off after the 'man in the gi' to see what develops.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

Ky's smile fades a little at being called little lady, but quickly decides its ok and the smirking grin returns.  She rolls forward gracefully, coming up into a one-handed hand stand at the very edge of the barrel pyramid.  Her body fully extended to her full height, albeit inverted, she tenses and pushes off into a graceful flip to land lightly on her feet 8 feet lower beside the group, showing off in a grandiose display of tumbling that wouldn't be out of place amongest the best acrobats in the Isles, or beyond.

"No sense in waiting around out here if all the interesting people are going in." Ky says, smiling at the by-play.  The short girl strides past the barbarian, and into the building behind the Monk.  She takes in the interior curiously wondering if there was anything interesting enough to merit closer inspection.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

"After you, Lord Aphram," Lalreth says with a mocking bow, and follows the warrior into the bar.  He winks at the black-clad girl, with the owl mirroring his gesture.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

Bursting out in a raucous laugh, Aphram claps the elf on the shoulder, shaking the poor little guy, "I thought you told me last time not to let an elf watch your back?"  He grins, and then strolls into the bar, giving a respective nod to the agile young lady.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Grimhild*

Only in town for but a few days, and already Grimhild overhears rumors of some sort of posting about someone looking to have a dragon slain. *"Hmm, this is good luck... yes, good luck very much!"* Grim thinks to himself.. He makes his way down to the docks where his ship had landed only a few days earlier. This was a place Grim was certainly familiar with. 

 He found a large crowd bustling about at the docks, it seemed alot of people where interested in this "posting", and others where just there to make some coin selling their wares. Almost everyone was small.. almost. There where a few others that where tall like Grim, but none where as thick as he was, he thought to himself. A few of them had to be warriors by the scars on their body.. Grim just shook his head *"they don't have enough scars..*

 Grim had gotten there quite quickly after hearing the rumor, and he was noticing many others still arriving after him. He strode his way to the front (kind of impolitely forcing his way) and read the post. Afterwords he drifted off to the side and leaned up against a pole, crossing his arms infront of him, and observing the crowd, looking for others to potentially do battle against the dragon with. (all the while, getting QUITE the looks from others as well) Grim's intelligence is a bit limited, yes, but if there is one thing he does know, is battle, and he knew that travelling and battling alone, ESPECIALLY against a foe as mighty as a dragon, was setting one's self up for failure. Failure in battle is NOT the proper way to honor Grishnaak..

 The crowd thinned a bit as some time passed, and only a few remained. One of them, a tanned human that was of the same height as Grim, but that is where the similarities in their bodies ended. He listened as the human and an elf with an owl sitting on his shoulder had a few words back and forth.. it was pretty amazing actually, the owl seemed quite relaxed and never moved from the elf's shoulder, even though the elf was moving around quite a bit! *"Does it stay there all the time?* Grim wondered.. *What if it has to go... does it just poop all over him?*, and at this Grim burst out in laughter.

 Grim swaggered up to the two, after another human had approached them and walked away, to introduce himself. All the while, he was trying to get a closer look at the elve's leathers to see if there was owl poo running down his back!

*"Greetings"* Grim said in his deep voice as he strode forward. As if you hadn't noticed this behomoth before, you couldn't HELP but looking at him now. Walking in your general direction was a *large* fair-orc. This "man" was as tall as Aphram, but looked to be almost TWICE his weight/size! (even though he was wearing his armor, you could see the thickness in this fair-orc) Besides his size, one of the first two things that you noticed of this man was his armor. He was wearing beautifully crafted Full Plate Mail.. it wasn't a shiny metal like most suits of armor one is used to seeing, this armor was a dark, hazy grey that had the slightest hint of a blue tint to it.. The neck/collarbone area was almost a bit open, and he wore no helmet. At the top of the breastplate on the armor, where his collarbones would be, where two blackened/scorched "X" symbols.. (they where not perfect straight lines). This fair-orc's skin was a cross between a greyish and soft rust complexion. On the tops of his chest (that you could see a little bit sticking out of the FullPlate), along his neck, (and on the back of his bald head if you get that view) are "X" shaped scars all over his skin. His head (as mentioned) is completely bald, but his eyebrows and split, short beard have scraggly black hair. His lower jaw juts out a bit from the rest of his face, and his teeth are in plain view, you can see that two of his lower teeth are short tusks, it almost looks like he is smiling, and that he would have to concentrate on closing his hips. (ooc- page 19 of the phb, the half-orc with the goofy smile, that is *completely* what I imagine grim looking like!)

 The other of the two things that you imediately notice about this large humanoid, is something you may have never seen before. Instead of strapped to his back, this fair-orc's sword is strapped to the *front* of his body! It is a large sword that goes from top left corner to bottom right across his body, it's scabbard seems to fit into a small groove in his Plate that looks like it was made especially to accomodate this. The sword's handle is a black pommel with Jet jewels in it, and it's "hand-gaurds" where a pair of black dragon wings. The scabbard was very interesting itself! It was a greyish metal that was completely bubbled over (as though it had been exposed to some sort of corrosive acid). There was a black leather "snap" that held over the wings to keep it in place, and the top quarter portion looked to be cut open (to allow the man to reach with his right arm across his body, grab the hilt, and pull it out with an upward motion at an angle, compared to a normal sword scabbard where one slides it out the entire length of the blade out of the top.)

*"I am Grimhild Uggluck, holy warrior to the great god, Grishnaak!"* As he came closer, you could also see that this man was not wearing the plate mail gauntlets, but instead had black leather gloves on his hands. Silver rivits went down the backs of the fingers, but on the backs of the hands was an open circle in each of them. In this open circle you could see the fair-orcs skin, where, on both hands, was a freshly-scabbed scar that ran in an "X" pattern. * "Of all other people that where here, you two look like good warriors"* Grim looks at the human that had approached them but had walked off to the bar, the Stout that was standing a bit away, and the small woman that was sitting atop some barrels. *"Them looks like they know what they are doing also. Are  you going to go and do battle with this dragon on paper?* (Grim points to the post) *"I've come from far away place, across big ocean, to fight dragons! My friend Fizzlewick told me all about them, and about this place, the Green Isles! Here he say are many dragons waiting to do battle! I know it's not good to fight alone, so I look for others to go slay dragons with! You want to go and pay homage to Grishnaak by slaying dragons with Grimhild!?"* And, even more so than before, the fair-orcs lips curl back even further and you can see more of his teeth - he is smiling (although it is perhaps the goofiest, toothiest smile you have ever seen!).

(edit- fixed some spelling that I saw from a quick glance)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2005)

The bar is dimly lit as the rattan screens that serve as windows on 3 sides of the building are closed to keep out the drizzle.  Light leaks through them and around the edges.  The smell of grilled fish fills the air.  The bar is in the center, and there are no waiters.  The stout behind the bar is quite buxom, unfortunately, and a tattoo covers half his face.  Most of the tables are full but a three ferals at a large table duck their heads and get up moving to the bar.  Their whispered comment reaches most of you (all but Kylia & Hond)  
They’s Drac Hunters

OoC: assume you all have enough pocket change to cover minor expenses.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

Kylala sticks out her tongue in disaproval of the decor.  It was too dank, too smelly, but that could be foregiven as it looked like the sort of place interesting things could happen in.  The short girl glides over to he recently vacated table and  seats herself cross-legged in the chair.  She pulls out a number of oddly sized balls, a dagger, and a few other trinkets and begins to juggle without really seeming to pay attention, all of her attention on her 'companions', if they could be called that.  It seemed like she was just doing it to have her hands in action at all times.  They were an interesting bunch, especially that fair orc, though he sounded about as intelligent as a door knob, she wondered if all of these people actually hunted dragons or if this would be their first time doing it.

OOC: As before taking 10, so result of a 20


----------



## azmodean (Feb 8, 2005)

Velsouvus takes a seat at the table with Kylala and orders a drink before continuing.  Perhaps the first thing we need to decide is our method of transportation.  It would take a week to walk there by the low road, perhaps shorter if we could find a ship willing to take us, or a day if we hire the post mounts.  I am not particularly interested in owning a phantom steed, and I do not know much of sea travel, so my suggestion would be to walk.  
Secondly, I would like to know the abilities of those I will be working with.  Some talents are obvious, and some not so.  I fight both unarmed and with the chain of Vixzu, and I have some ability with calling down his holy power.  What are your talents?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

RedSwan78 said:
			
		

> *"Them looks like they know what they are doing also. Are  you going to go and do battle with this dragon on paper?* (Grim points to the post) *"I've come from far away place, across big ocean, to fight dragons! My friend Fizzlewick told me all about them, and about this place, the Green Isles! Here he say are many dragons waiting to do battle! I know it's not good to fight alone, so I look for others to go slay dragons with! You want to go and pay homage to Grishnaak by slaying dragons with Grimhild!?"* And, even more so than before, the fair-orcs lips curl back even further and you can see more of his teeth - he is smiling (although it perhaps the goofiest, toothiest smile you have ever seen!).



  *Lalreth takes a look at the hulking fair orc and breaks out into a grin that perhaps matches his in cheesiness, but never in size.*  

"Grimhild, I say I think I'd be delighted to have you along.  I'm Lalreth, Lal most call me, and this sack of feathers is Hibou.  The other wretch here is Aphram.  Come on, anything is best discussed over food and drink," the slender elf says cheerfully.  Inside he listens to the overly-serious Velsouvus and shakes his head at his reluctance to take a boat.

"I'll tell you, I say a phantom steed is too pricey and a trek through the tunnels is too slow.  I say we spring for a ship and be there to beat out our competitors!  Oh, I'm Lalreth Evermoon, by the by, and my feathered friend is Hibou.  I'm an archer extraordinaire, quite knowledgeable about dragons, don't you know."


----------



## Mithran (Feb 8, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

Hond seats himself "I am Hond Arvild and my skills lie in combat, and this is Aya" Hond pats the hilt of the sword hanging from his back "A most capable ally" the warrior begins to smile. "I believe either walking or a boat would be best, how much is boat fare?."


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck, fair-orc Cleric*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Grimhild, I say I think I'd be delighted to have you along.  I'm Lalreth, Lal most call me, and this sack of feathers is Hibou.  The other wretch here is Aphram.  Come on, anything is best discussed over food and drink"




 Grim nods in approval and starts to walk with them towards the bar. Without trying to make it look too apparent, (meaning, to Lalreth it's pretty obvious) he is looking at Lal's shoulder where Hibou sits and down his back, searching for evidence of owl poo. Grim busts out in laughter at the mental image of the owl releiving itself down Lalreth's backside, and Lal sighing as if it where a normal occurance!

 Upon entering the bar, Grim notices the ferals leave the large table, and as they approach hears what they say, and smiles to himself at the thought of others already thinking of him as a dragon hunter! He watches as the small girl that was sitting atop the barrels daintily sits down, crosses her legs, and pulls out various objects and juggles them effortlessly! Grim grabs a chair that is almost accross from her, but closer to her than directly opposite. He turns the chair around backwards (so that the "back" of the chair is facing the table), straddles it, and crosses his arms along the top of the "back". He listens a bit as the human in the cotton talks, but definately seems more interested in the objects the girl is effortlessly tossing around. His gaze locks onto one of the balls and first his eyes, then his head follows it around in a circle. Grim blinks in amazement, as if he was almost mesmerised just as Hond finishes talking and notices that Lalreth is giving him a bit of a look, as if he is suppossed to say something.

*"Uhmmm"* he stammers, *"I already told them"* (he motions to Lalreth and Aphram) *"but I tell you also. I am Grimhild Uggluck, holy warrior and divine channeler of energies of the great god Grishnaak! I do battle in his honor; and from stories that my friend Fizzlewick told, this be good place to battle challenging opponents, dragons!"* Grim smiles that large, cheesy grin again! *"So how we get there? 'ahm poor, I spent almost all of my monies on the trip over here. Me walk for long times though if needed, or take boat, although 'ahm not too sure if ready for another boat ride. Grim don't like boats much, but I go if you all want to." *Grim gets a confused look on his face, almost like his own words confused him! He pauses a moment and then points to Lalreth, *"I do whatever he wants to do!"*

 Seemingly satisfied with his decision, Grim goes back to watching the small human girl juggle her trinkets.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2005)

*Grim would see no evidence of owl poo, and Hibou looks back at him with an unblinking gaze.  Lal, on the other hand, seems tickled that Grim would give over his decisions to him without even a token struggle on his part.*

"Well then, if you can't spring for a ship, I might be able to pay your way there, provided you give me a share of your treasure once the dragon's done in!  That sounds splendid.  Now, you be Hond, and you be Vel, eh?  Sword be good a companion as any, but be your Aya any good in bed?" Lalreth asks with a raucous laugh.  "And Vel, you be a priest, like?  Be you a good healer?  I have three dragonscales in my belt, and I keep my hide in one piece because I shoot from afar.  But if I must be going closer, or if Aphram is going to go lunging into the midst of combat, knucklehead that he is, I'd be liking to know if someone can patch him up after.  Dragonclaws once nearly took something precious of his, and he was awful recovering after!"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

"Awful if you consider three fine ladies pining over my injuries in their deepest sympathies.  And, if it hadn't been for some pointy-ear blowing my cover and missing his shot, I wouldn't have had to rush in there and finish the job by hand, else you might be less something a bit more precious than a dragonscale."  He gestures towards his bow, "I prefer to keep my distance as well, although sometimes," he chuckles and nods at Lalreth, "that doesn't always happen."


----------



## Mithran (Feb 9, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

Hond looks at Lalreth for a few moments then seem's to decide something and manages a somewhat phony looking smile, he gives a good hardy laugh to the two 'dragonkillers' jabs at one another though.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 9, 2005)

I would not be averse to travelling by ship, if it is significantly faster than travel by foot and affordable. 

Addressing Lalreth, Velsouvus says, Vixzu grants me some ability with healing, and I also possess a wand of healing I will be willing to use to keep the group ready for combat.  During combat though, my specialty lies with fighting. 

Turning to Aphram, he continues, It seems I mistook your jest earlier, I was unaware of your... relationship with Lalreth.  

The consensus seems to be that we should look for a ship, how shall we go about it?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

*OOC:*


Isida is the player, the character is Lalreth


----------



## Mithran (Feb 9, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

"I would think we should go down to the docks where the ships are" Hond laughs "Seems like that's the best place to find a ship" Hond leans back in his chair and put's his hand on the hilt of his sword mumbling something about "He didn't mean anything by it"

Hond looks at Grim "Grishnaak, that's not a god I have heard of, you will have to tell me more about him on our trip. Wouldn't want to be ignorant of a whole church" Hond goes silent again and waits for the others to respond to any of his comments.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 9, 2005)

"How affordable are ships?" Ky asks, flourishing the hand she is juggling with and almost by magic the apple that she was juggling was missing a small bite.  Dabbing at the juice from the apple, the girl grins at the others.  "Im Kylala if you wanted to know, the best juggler and acrobat in the Green Isles."  she boasts confidently.  "Among other things," and the juggling balls and other objects are all away, gone in a moment as if they had never been there.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim looks over to Hond, *"Oh, I can tell you lots of Grishnaak! How you not hear of him?! I tell later though.."* Grim looks back over towards Kylala and blinks in amazement. *"What happen?! You was tossing around knives and balls just a second ago and now they are all gone!"* Grim proceeds to look on the ground on the side of the table next to Kylala and, not finding the objects, ducks his head underneath the table to search some more. Still not seeing anything Grim shrugs his shoulders and stands up.

*"If we going by ship, let's go down to the docks and look for a good boat. We can find out how much monies they's want then. Maybe I talk them into lowering price too! Come, let's go down to boat place!"* Grim makes a motion to head towards the door, but stops and leans a little closer to Lalreth and puts his hand by his mouth and tries to whisper to him (but it isn't a whisper, everyone at the table can hear) * "Uhhhhh.. Lalreth, where we going anyways?*


(ooc-trying to keep this going, I think we're all pretty much waiting on a DM action  )


----------



## Mithran (Feb 12, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

Hond get's up out of his chair and stretches "Well I haven't been around here long, that's also a story for later on though" Hond walks towards the door and waits outside for the others to follow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 12, 2005)

RedSwan78 said:
			
		

> * "Uhhhhh.. Lalreth, where we going anyways?*



  "Onuthod, my friend.  Come, let us get ye hence to the docks and find out some prices, or we'll be forced to sit here and drink ale all afternoon.  Not that that's not a worthy pursuit, but dragon's hoards don't spend themselves!" Lalreth says with a laugh, and pushes back from the table to join Hond at the docks.  He wants to check out the prices for passage to Onuthod.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 12, 2005)

You head down to the docks and starting looking for boats headed north- Aprham and Kylala both hear the same things.  OoC: gather info results 22 & 25  There is a ship headed out with the evening tide, to avoid the Dragon on the north end of the island. The Ship headed north is called the “*Rizxa’s Unerring Compass*” it is a full long hall sailing ship, near 80 ft long with two masts.  As the group heads down the dock to where the boat is anchored you here a shout Aye captain, some folks ta see ya. 
a hard-bitten man comes to the edge of the ship, his relatively young face lashed by sea and sun.  He wears a loose white shirt, open at the chest, a heavy brimmed hat keeping off the falling drizzle.  “What be yer business with my ship?” He looks down on you sternly, judging.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 12, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (Barbarian)*

Hond walks out in front of the group "Passage to Onuthod, what be the price on that?" Hond folds his arms and looks the captain straight in the eye waiting for a response.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim walks along with the rest of the others and symbolicly puts his hand over his stomach and thinks *"Ugh.. what I get meself into? That last boat ride didn't feel good in storm.."* as an unhappy, pouting look falls over his face.

 Arriving at the docks, Grim follows Aphram and Kylala, as they seem to have heard about a ship. He hears it's name "*Rizxa's Unerring Compass*" and looking at the man in the silvery-cotton clothes says *"Hey Velsouvus, you should like this boat, it named after your God!"*  (OoC-yes, *I* as the player know this isn't correct  ) 

 Arriving at the ship, Hond walks out and states the party's business. Grim steps up just a bit behind Hond, raises his hand in a "wave" to the captain and smiles his big, goofy-looking grin  *"Hellooooo!"*


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 12, 2005)

*Kylala*

Ky smiled at the sight of the imposing captain, he looked interesting, and like he had a few tails to tell.  "Captain what would be the cost for the passage of a group of Dragonslayers who would gaurd the ship from their usual quarry?" she asks smiling up at him at him,  doing her best to make him see it was in his best interest to take on such protection for his ship and passengers. (Diplomacy take 10, result 22)


----------



## azmodean (Feb 14, 2005)

With a pained look on his face, Velsouvus replies to Grimhild, Vixzu is the name of my God, not that there's anything wrong with the name Rizxa....  Velsouvus trails off as he realizes that he's probably not getting anywhere.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 14, 2005)

Captain of Rizxa's Unerring Compass: 

Onuthod ? Ha those be dangerous waters, at least three of _Their _territories would need to be crossed.  I would be a fool to try such, it would be risking certain death. With this short notice there would be little profit to be made, as I do not have goods that would sell well in that remote community.  Perhaps a thousand gold would be sufficient to change my mind. So, you claim to be dragonslayers have you killed an adult? (Ooc: at CR 10+ not a chance.) Or do you know the sleeping cycle of dragons near Onuthod? 
A second man moves to the rail a little further away, he wears a brown one piece garment that is unfamiliar in style. A thin veil hides the upper half of his face, revealing his brightly colored lips. A long bow is worn across his back.  He watches you silently. 

(Rizxa is probably a Green Island diety, there are a lot of them) 

Grimhild :


Spoiler



Fizzlewick and you have run into guys in veils before, they lived south of your lands, he warned you not to pull off their veils or ask them how many fingers you were holding up.
yah sure he told this you afterward, you didnt want that job anyway.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*



			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> With a pained look on his face, Velsouvus replies to Grimhild, Vixzu is the name of my God, not that there's anything wrong with the name Rizxa....  Velsouvus trails off as he realizes that he's probably not getting anywhere.




 Grim looks to Velsouvus and replies *"Oh, I sorry Velsouvus, I not mean to offend you or your god! That something that very serious to Grimhild! Names just sounded close is all I guess.." * Grim gets a puzzled look on his face, almost as if he is trying to think of something really hard. *"Vixzu, Rizxa.... Vixzu, Rizxa... Vixzu.. Rizxa.. Hey! Maybe they brothers!" *

(OoC-waiting for answer to question asked in OoC thread before replying to latest DM post)


----------



## azmodean (Feb 14, 2005)

I am not offended Grimhild, it seemed to be an honest mistake.  Upon hearing the captain's price, Velsouvus turns to the rest of the group and says, That is what I was afraid of, if we had that kind of money, we could be there _tomorrow_.  It looks like we will need to ready ourselves for a bit of a walk.  I was travelling already, so am prepared to go immediately.

OOC: The above is intended as part of the barganing, a "walk out" threat.  Diplomacy +8
Diplomacy check (1d20+8=11)


----------



## Mithran (Feb 16, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

Hond nods "I suppose we may have to, I'll have to buy some more rations before we go" Hond turns to follow Vel


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

Aphram glances down at Lalreth a certain agitated look upon his face, "I for one don't feel like walking."









*OOC:*


Knowledge (arcana) check 18 to see what he knows about general dragon sleeping habits


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 16, 2005)

*Kylala*

Kylala gives the captain a wistful grin.  "Can't you do any better?  I've lost track of the number of Dragons we have done for.  Wouldn't our being with you let you go places that rarely see ships" the girl asks innocently, trying to lead the captain around to her way of thinking.

OOC:
Diplomacy +12
Bluff +10


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 17, 2005)

azmodean said:
			
		

> Upon hearing the captain's price, Velsouvus turns to the rest of the group and says, That is what I was afraid of, if we had that kind of money, we could be there _tomorrow_.  It looks like we will need to ready ourselves for a bit of a walk.  I was travelling already, so am prepared to go immediately.
> 
> OOC: The above is intended as part of the barganing, a "walk out" threat.  Diplomacy +8
> Diplomacy check (1d20+8=11)




 Grim nods and agrees with Velsouvus *"Hmm, yeah you right, I always am ready for a good hike! We go, and I tell you about Grishnaak on the way!"* With this, Grimhild turns and makes move to go, but hesitates a bit, waiting...

(OoC- is it possible to "aid another" with what Velsouvus is doing? Either way, Grim is just trying to re-inforce Velsouvus' "walk out" threat)


----------



## Mithran (Feb 18, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

Hond stops in his tracks as the negotions go on.



> "Hmm, yeah you right, I always am ready for a good hike! We go, and I tell you about Grishnaak on the way!"




Hond takes Grim aside "Well if we are going to be standing here you might as well tell me a bit about Grishnaak"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 18, 2005)

The captain glances toward the veiled man, who continues to ignore him staring down at you. Now wait, this is the only boat headed near Onuthod, but perhaps that price was a little high, as you would provide some protection for the voyage.  There are six of you, so I could make a detour for 600 gp total, and we don’t have a cleric on board, so if one of you can conjure food and water, his passage will be refunded.   The boys won’t eat that stuff more than once a week, but it will help stretch out the rations some. “

OOC:Velsouvus diplomacy 11 +2= 13  Hond and Grim supporting walk out threat 
 Kylala Diplomacy 12+(9) price negotiations 
          Bluff 10+(8)-5 (places the target at some risk), experienced dragonslayer 

Finally the veiled stranger speaks – Bring them along, at guild rates. He turns and leaves.   
Crap.the captain replies – Well you might as well come aboard then the guild rates are a silver a mile each, and I will have to consult my charts to get the proper amount, figure less than 300 gp total.  Not that you islanders would know that as the guild doesn’t control the waves here…

OoC: Felix dragon habits Kn 18  This tells you that the dragon over Cebur is a night hunter, but nothing of the dragons around Onuthod.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 18, 2005)

*Kylala*

Looking around at the others, and doing a few quick mental calculations, she gives a small nod, she could pitch in her share of the passage without any issues.  The Dragon's treasure trove would more then replace it, not that the money was really important, it was the curiosity about what Dragon's would keep in their lair that was the interesting thing.  "Thats 50 gold for each of us, with any below 300 for the passage going to extra rations to ease the burden on the captain's stores." she says cheerily to the other would be Slayers.  The girl pulls one of her belt pouches off, a rather plump one, and tosses it to the Captain as she scrambles aboard nimble as a monkey.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

"Sounds like a fine rate, I like that!" Lalreth says with a smile, pleased at his companions' bargining skills.  "I think I'm going to like traveling with all of you."

*With a smile, Lalreth will take the price out of his money belt, and place it where the captain indicates.  Hibou takes a long look around at the crew, nearly turning his head all the way around to regard them with copper-colored eyes.*


----------



## Mithran (Feb 19, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

Hond looks around at the others "Uh could someone cover my fare?, 18 gp. I'll give you 24 gp out of my share of the dragons hoard" Hond look's a little uncomfortable having to ask. Hond takes a pouch off his belt and waits for someone to (hopefully) give him a little more money.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

"I suppose I could do that, friend Hond.  Come along, I'd hate for the dragon to miss you on account of something so silly as having no fare!" Lalreth says cheerfully, taking out the rest of Hond's price.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 20, 2005)

Velsouvus climbs aboard the ship and tends his fare to the captain.  I am curious of this guild, if it is not forbidden for you to tell of them.  There is something to be learned of any organization that can operate in such a hostile environ as the Green Isles.

OOC: Diplomacy check +8, half trying to get on the captain's good side, half genuinely interested in the guild.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim listens as the man with the vieled eyes and funny colored lips tells the ship's captain to bring them all along at a cheaper rate. What *really* caught Grim's attention though, was the captain saying that the ship didn't have a cleric on board, and that if someone could conjure food and water, they would have free passage!

 Grimhild climbs up the walkway to board the ship behind the others and stands before the captian. *"Uhmm, yeah you's says that anyone that can conjure food and water get free ride."* Grim puffs out his chest a bit * "That's good, 'cuz I don't have much shinies, and I am a cleric to the great god Grishnaak!"* Grim reaches into the top of the chest-opening in his platemail and pulls out his carved wooden holy symbol that hangs around his neck. Grim holds it out with one hand, and points to it with the other, the captain can clearly see the freshly scabbed over scars shaped in an "x" pattern on the back of Grim's hands, which matches his holy symbol.

*"I didn't ask Grishnaak for that spell for today, but 'ah can tomorrow. How's many crew members ya got?"*

(OoC- I didn't say what spells Grim had memorized, and since he is in town and not out at sea, it's pretty safe to assume that Create Food and Water would NOT be one of the spells he'd have picked.. he probably *would* have a "Purify Food and Water" spell memorized though)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 20, 2005)

Aphram nearly lets out a laugh when Lalreth says he'll "enjoy" traveling with folks, he draws out a pouch and drops it into the hands of the captain and then boards, eyeing the veiled figure with an almost predatory curiosity.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 20, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

Hond smiles at Lalreth "Thank you" then he boards the ship.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 20, 2005)

The large crew bustles around the boat, mostly human with a few hairfeet.  They are setting lines and stowing barrels.  There are is a raised structure in the back of the boat, with ladders going up to its roof on each side of a door.  The door is just closing on someone wearing brown. Two masts rise above the deck and you see some of the crew are loading material down into the cargo hold.  The Captain turns to address you as you come aboard.  

I’m Captain Kharlan. Welcome to Rizxa's Unerring Compass  (toVelsouvus )Ooc; 8+9 diplomacy.(I to F)
The Guild of the Wave Father holds sway on my home continent.  Between the large empires and the petty ones the guild controls commerce.  We travel also between the lands, following the code of the sea, but the rules don’t apply on the islands.  The danger here is too great for ordinary ocean commerce.  Only spectacular reasons like my friends quest, could persuade me to risk my ship.  I guess he figures that Onuthod will not be out of our way.  Yes Cleric, come aboard my friend is going to beggar me, but I did make that offer.  There is 17 on the crew, its alright if you can’t feed them in one day.  Excuse me, I have things I need of take care of.
FIRST MATE! Come get the passengers battened down.  He finishes accepting the money and turns to leave.  At the same time from the hold a woman’s voice calls Aye, Aye, Sir! 

A hearty woman with a square face emerges from the hold, she wears leather breeches and a loose white shirt similar to the captain.  A leather girdle displays her ample bosom while providing some protection.  Her hair is bound up in a bandana and a scimitar hangs at her side.  She introduces herself to whoever is standing next to her.  “Im Mahka Poel first mate of the Compass.”


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 21, 2005)

Ky smiles at the firstmate as she greets the passengers.  "Hello Mahka Poel, I'm Kylala, pleased to meet you." the diminuitive girl says brightly.  The girl's eyes looked up to follow a crewman on the rigging, and she grinned wistfully, wondering if she would get the chance to climb it during the trip.  To stay limber and in practice, if nothing else, the girl was always for learning new skills.

"Do you think that I'll be able to climb the ropes and everything? It looks like it could be a lot of fun."  the young thief comments.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 21, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

"Hello Mahka, I am Hond and these are my companions. I understand you are to.. uh batten us down?."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 21, 2005)

*Lalreth gives a wide smirk of a smile in Mahka's direction and raises an elegant eyebrow.*

"Charmed," he says, bowing over her hand and giving it a soft kiss.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim looks around the ship, taking it all in. *What I gets myself into* Grim thinks to himself as he taps his foot against the wooden floorboard of the ship *Ugghhhh.. tossing and turning, waves, up and down! Must make sure to ask Grishnaak for "fish lungs"...*

 Grim listens to the captain speak and just as he's turning away to head off, he says to him *"Yeah's Captain, me can feed them all in one day. I ask Grishnaak to do be able to do that tomorrow"*

 Seeing the "first mate" emerge, Grim's eyes widen... *Oooooh! She purty!* he thinks. Seeing Lalreth take her hand and kiss it, Grim rushes up next to him, almost knocking him (Lalreth) over and looks at Mahka, *"Uhh, hello."* Grim looks down at the woman, and his gaze locks on to her "ample bosom" .. *"I'm Grimhild Uggluck, holy warrior of Grishnaak!"* Grim pauses for a moment, still staring at her chest... *"What uh... what does "batten us down" mean?"* ... STILL staring at Mahka's chest...


(Grim stands there, next to Lalreth, with his eyes locked on to Mahka's chest, and will continue to do so untill either someone hits him or says something to him.  )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 22, 2005)

The Captain turns and disappears through the cabin door.  The crew continues bustling in the rigging and stowing supplies and goods in the hold.   Mahka pulls her hand away from Lareth brusquely.  None of that, now Im no fine lady in a palace, but first mate on this brig.  Batten you down means to make sure your not flying all over the deck, getting in our way. Orc, I don’t care who you worship if it isn’t Rizxa or the wavefather, but wearing that much metal will get you in trouble with either one.  Look you Lubbers, I hear we are dropping you off at Onuthod, It doesn’t have a harbor, so I would say we are dropping you off somewhere on the island.  Between the tides and laying low to avoid them Great Flyin Lizards, it should take a little less than 2 weeks to get there.   You will sleep in the hold or on deck, and I expect you to stay out of me and the boys’ way.  At night there will be no light, any one who draws one o’ them to us will go over the side. The cabin belongs to the captain, you only go in with his invitation.  She glances at Kylea appraisingly.  Ill tell Abe to show you the ropes.  Follow my orders and you may be of some help by the end of the voyage.  I’m glad to know you wont all be dead weight on this trip.  Any Questions?


----------



## Mithran (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hond Arvild (barbarian)*

"No I think you covered it all thank you" Hond moves off to an out of the way place(Or at least one that appears out of the way) on deck and looks out across the ocean.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 24, 2005)

*Lalreth Evermoon, elven ranger*

*Lalreth gives a sharp nod to the first mate, still with a bit of a cocky grin, but his posture is correct.  He elbows the half-orc in the side to avoid him getting tossed overboard with his armor, and turns sharply on his heel to go strap his gear down somewhere secure.*

"Right, proper behavior and all that.  Can you recommend a place that would be particularly dry?  My bow needs to stay dry, and Hibou hates to get wet," Lalreth says pleasently.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 24, 2005)

Kylala nods at the first mate's instructions, she does her best to bare up under the woman's scrutinty.  She watches the sailors work, especially those in the rigging, and she cannot wait to get up there.  "Where in the hold can we put our belongings?  And when exactly are we leaving, I mean, is it based on when the tides are good, or well, how do you guys decide stuff like that?" the girl asks curiously.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 25, 2005)

Makla opens a panel under the rail of the ship. revealing an empty storage lockers, she opens two others  and takes a stuffed sack, a crossbow and a case of bolts from the last.  DAN, I’m moving your gear!, you can store you weapons and some gear in these, the owl can try the beams in the hold.  If you have bulkier equipment I’ll have the boys tie it down in the there as well.  We sail near dusk so we can make the turn around the coast at night, cuts down on the chance the queen does a flyover.  It will be an hour or so yet.   Makla points out some barrels on deck, and explains there markings, most are filled with water, 2 with sand. For dragon breath. The sand for acid and water for fire.   She also explains that If the ship isn't sailing at night then they have a feral and a hairfoot to stand watches, but that any of you are welcome to join them 
her gaze lingers on Hond, Grim and Lareth. 

The hour passes and the six of you settle in as the ship makes ready to cast off.  The captain comes back out on deck several times, checking things over and giving orders. 
Just before you cast off a fearl comes out of the hold his large eyes glimmering as he takes up position at the bow of the boat.  The veiled man does not make an appearance again until just after setting sail.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 25, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond put's his backpack and breast plate in one of the compartments and walks around on deck looking at the ocean and occasionally back at the town for a few minutes. 

Once he get's bored of looking at the new sight's he try's to find Grim or one of the others to talk to.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 25, 2005)

Kylala deposits her belongings in the locker, she traveled pretty light anyway, so it wasn't that much stuff, most just belt pouches.  Having lightened her load of everything but her money pouch, her weapons, and her leather armor, the girl starts to explore the ship, looking for anything of interest.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim snaps out of his gaze as Lalreth elbows him in the side and turns sharply to him, as if coming out of a daze, and gives him a huge goofy-looking smile as if he was completely innocent of any wrong doings.

*"Uhh, sleeping on the deck sounds good to me! Unless it rains, I doughn wan to get wet.. then I guess I'll go down into the hold.* Grim watches as Mahka pulls open a panel. Grim stomps his foot a bit on the deck *"Uhh.. Mahka.. how strong is dis floor? How mooch weight can it hold?* Grim pays attention to the barrels and thier markings and what they are for, although he's not quite sure if he remembers which marking is for which. *"Wait, wait.. one for fire, one for ACID!? How do you know which Dragon spits what? I know da black ones spit acid"* as he taps on *Venomtooth* on his chest, *"But what about the others?" *

 Grim looks around a bit and thinks to himself _Maybe ship wasn't good idea.. we should have just walked there_ as he sighs.

 Grim goes over and sits down in what he deems to be an "out of the way" place on the deck (wherever Mahka had pointed to of where they could sleep on the deck) and pulls out his "Book of Big Words" and flips through the pages...


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 27, 2005)

Aphram stows his gear alongside the rest, feeling slightly ill at ease without his bow and blade, looking at Grim, "you'll know when it burns you."  He'll then find an out of the way place and sit, looking out over the ocean.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2005)

"I can help stand guard, I don't need to lay down so long as the rest of you.  Though I will have my bow on me during such times.  Couldn't bear to be without it and get Hibou's feathers singed, he'd never forgive me, and I'd never hear the end of it from Aphram," Lalreth says cheerfully.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 27, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond looks around at the others and seeing Grim is busy with his book decides to talk to one of the others. "The owl would never forgive you?... I can see I need to learn a bit more about my new friends." Hond smiles and sit's down near Lalreth "How can you tell if he forgives you or not?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 28, 2005)

Makla shrugs in answer to Grims questions, smiles at Aphrams dry answer and returns to supervising the crew. 

Kylala - 



Spoiler



as you search the boat, one of the crew stops you: "Are you with that veiled man then? does he order you about like he does the captain then ?



Velsouvus- You notice one of the crewmen watching you intently,  occasionally starting to approach you before hurring off.   

The order for cast off is given and boat is pulled out tof the harbor by a smaller boat lined with oarsmen.  The crew rasies the sails and the boats turns and heads NW 

As the harbor fades away in the wake of the boat, the veiled man comes out of the cabin, and over to you.  You hear the whisper of mail underneath his bulky robes.  He speaks with a thick accent and very formally – “I am Kel’th, I commissioned this ship to take me to my destination in the islands, I’m pleased the captain was able to accommodate your needs as well.  I should be returning to Onuthod about two weeks after we drop you off there.  Do you think you will have completed your errand satisfactorily before I return to that town?  If it is not hidden, why do you voyage to Onuthod?  Bearer, has this same thing brought you all the way from our homeland? 

Grim -  



Spoiler



Bearer is what the exotic merchant with the living chest called you, he said it was what men from along time ago called your people.


----------



## azmodean (Feb 28, 2005)

Velsouvus stows his backpack in the hold and turns to Grim.  Daily Vixzu grants me the power to bring his peace to my allies so that they may fight with greater vigor, so do you think only one of us should ask their god for this power, or should we each have it so that one can call upon it in one battle, and the other will still have it if there is a second battle in the day? 

(translation, asking if we should both prepare _bless_ so it can be cast twice in a day, or if Grim would rather prepare something else and let Velsouvus provide one _bless_ a day.)



Spoiler



I attempt to contact the crewman alone, I'm in no hurry, any time during the voyage would be fine.  If I have the opportunity to speak with him briefly, I try to calm him down, indicate that I see he wishes to speak with me, and arrange a meeting time.


----------



## Super Girl (Feb 28, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Kylala -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kylala looks a bit surprised at being stopped, as far as she knew she hadn't done anything anyone would consider wrong, but she quickly smiles at the deckhand's question.  "No, sorry, I really don't know anything about the man.  It was just good fortune that he was willing to ask the captain to give us a cheaper passage, maybe he thinks one of us is interesting to him." the girl offers with a good natured smile and a shrug, doing her best to come off as innocent little sister Ky.

OOC: Diplomacy +12


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim stops his reading when Velsouvus approaches him to speak with him. Grim looks up mutting the word _fricasee_ to himself, as if trying to pronounce it and remember it...

*"Uhm, no, I think it good we both can grant power to everyone! It always good to be prepared for many battles in a day!"*

(OoC- remember also, that Grim can always sponteanously burn a spell for a healing spell, I just tried to pick spells which I figured would have good general use, but probably will end up getting burned for heal spells)

 Grim tries to stabalize himself on the deck as the ship starts to sail off.. _ugggghhh, here comes that wavy up and down side to side motion again!_

Grim listens as Kel'th introduces himself and asks his questions. Grim speaks in return to him, *"Oh, you not see postings on dock? I guess dis place we go got's a dragon holed up in they fungus caverns, and they no want it there anymore. We going to go and do battle with it since it won't leave, and then we be heroes!"* Grim smiles largely to the man. *"Oh, and yeah this kind of why I come here. See 'mah friend I used to travel with had too hide and dissapear for a while and said it wood be boring, no battles. He told me that I could come to his homeland here, the Green Isles, and I would find lots of battles to honor Grishnaak with! A Dragoon make a good battle, so's I come!"* Grim smiles from ear to ear once again at the man. *"Why youse want to know Kel'th? You come back and pick us up when we big heroes?! Are you going to go do battle as well?"*

After speaking with Kel'th, Grim thinks to himself _Hmm, I shood probably change my armor untill I can asks Grishnaak for sea-legs and fishlungs. Also 'ah need to ask for safe voyage, like last one._

 Grim proceeds to take his sword and scabbard off from the front of his PlateMail, and pulls a ChainShirt out of his backpack. He starts removing the dull-silver/bluish PlateMail, and to anybody that looks, is probably taken aback by the site they see. Now you can see just how *large* and *muscular* this fair-orc is. His chest, shoulders, biceps and legs all bulge with a thickness. 

 What is probably noticed BEFORE that though, is really, an almost horrifying sight. Almost every square inch of the fair-orc's grey/rust skin was covered in "X" shaped scars. Some looked very old, some looked quite fresh, a few looked only a couple of days old. In the center of his chest was one very prominent, large, and deep-looking old "X" scar. As if the sight of this wasn't enough, you then see the halforc kneel down and pull out his dagger. He closes his eyes and holds the dagger up to the sky, and you can see his lips moving, as if saying something. He opens his eyes, and grabs his left thigh with his left hand, and with his right, takes the dagger and begins cutting into his skin. He cuts one wobbly diagonal line, and then another one crossing it, blood oozing out of the wound, he wipes off his dagger and stands up, ignoring the wound, and puts on his chain shirt. He re-attaches his sword to the front of his chest (it would seem his chainshirt is set up to accomodate this weird "storing" of his sword just like his PlateMail) and his Morningstar hangs off of his hip. Grim stores his other belongings in the place that Mahka showed them.

(OoC- I kind of imagine that this would cause HP dmg to Grim, I was thinking probably 2 hp's, one for each "line" cut....?)

 And there he stands along the rail of the ship, looking out at the waters and the land going by, massive shoulders/arms sticking out of the ChainShirt, scars all over them, and the blood from his newest cut just starting to dry.

_Yeah's.. me thinks this be good journey!_


----------



## Mithran (Mar 2, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond seem's to dismiss the veiled man and walks over to talk to Grim about his... interesting rituals. "Grim what exactly are all those crossed lines?."


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

*"Oh yeah's Hond! You said you want talk about Grishnaak, right? Said you never heard of him?"* Grim gets a slightly puzzled look on his face and half mutters to himself *"Why everybody say that?"* He looks up at Hond again and says *"Well, Grishnaak be great old fair-orc god of Strength, War and Luck! He was very powerful fairorc warrior that fought against a corrupt god, and defeated him and rose to god-hood himself! Dis was long long time ago though, and not many remember him for some reason, but me grandmother use to tell me of him! After a very religious experience 'ah had where I almost die, I found out it was Grishnaak that must have chosen me to be one of his new holy warriors, for he helped me live! Now I show my worship to him by doing many battles, for that make him happy! Also I tell people of him, but it's mostly fighting battles and being strong that makes him the happiest!"*

 Grim looks down at his body covered in scars. *"This here is his holy symbol.* Grim lifts up his chainshirt to show Hond the original X scar on his chest. *"See, this here is what Grishnaak placed on my body when he help save my life, to show me that he was one who helped me live. Grishnaak likes scars, so every once in a while, I carve new scars on my body to honor him, and also do so when something important happen, or when I asks him for something important. It help show him I devoted warrior! What about you Hond? Do you have any scars?"* Grim smiles a friendly smile to Hond.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 2, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond smiles "A few, though I didn't have many true battles where I come from. So the scars are mostly from my journey to the city" Hond rolls one sleave up a little way revealing a scar that was obviously once a pretty bad gash "None of them are as big as yours though"

"Perhaps I do not know of your god because I come from far away from where you come from. Since you did say you came from a different island"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 2, 2005)

Slaying a dragon and rescuing a town does sound Heroic. My purpose relates to the same problem, but on a larger scale.  I voyage to an island where dragons fear to land.  There is a source of power there that dragons dread, and I will seek to remove it from that island and turn it against them directly. There should be little by way of battles. More traps, riddles, and possibly diplomacy. 
He watches as Grim changes out of his armor. Somewhat startled by the Grim’s form. 
Of course if I am mistaken, it may  necessitate the assistance of potent individuals like yourself and any of your companions willing to accompany me.  I imagine you will be staying in the town for several weeks after slaying the dragon? I may call on you again then.  Your friends should not feel indebted to me for their passage, as that was simply a gesture of good will on my part. 

As Grim explains the scars, yes I can understand that, actions do more than words or prayers to prove your worthiness to such a patron.  Self sacrifice most of all. 


Velsouvus – 



Spoiler



It will take a while to get him alone but you succeed eventually, I will let you know once the voyage speeds up.



Kylala – the crewman talks to you in a low voice Ooc: Diplomacy 8+12 =20 


Spoiler



You be careful around him, then.  The captain trusts him, and the captain is a good man, but he makes me and some of the others nervous.  I’m Abe then, Makla asked me to show you the ropes.


Kylala starts learing the basics of sailing and gets a chance to try the going up into rigging, which she takes to naturally. 

Aphram = Kn Geography 8+4 =12 that island sounds vaguely familiar, you think Lalreth might have mentioned it once. 

Lalreth = Kn Geography 20 + 7 = 27 You have heard of such a place.  



Spoiler



Tol Dur = the Black Isle had an evil reputation before the dragons came, and rumor says that the dragons fear it.  Edit: changed my mind.  Feel free to make up your own story 
essential elemenets : Island has lighting storms and demons or devils rule the island


.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim listens to Kel'th describe his reasons for traveling and thinks that the lack of battle make it... a little boring sounding. He chuckles to himself at thinking that. _I dun like traps and riddles.._

*"I glad we see eye to eye Kel'th! Although I sorry for you that you don't think there will be much battles. Perhaps some of da traps you will get to crush statues that come to life! Ah'm not shoore what we going to do after we take care 'o this problem for da town. Maybe they'll want us to do other things for them as well? I dunno, but I think we would probably be around there for a good while, yes.*

 Grim looks at Hond's scar and points at it saying *"Yes, that good scar friend Hond! I just take liking to scars, well that and Grishnaak like scars, is why I have so many!"*

 After this, Grim will go and find the person that is on watch and will tell them *"You or other person on watch can wake me up somewhere in middle of night to stand watch with you if ya like. I like night, especially out on boat, lots and lots of stars out!"*

(kind of OoC- Grim wants to wake up pretty much around sunrise, so if nothing more is going to happen for the night, he'll settle down in a nice spot on the deck that was pointed out to him as being "out of the way" where the captain told them they could sleep on the deck [he did say that, yes?] and get anywhere from between 10 and 6 hours of sleep for the night [characters only need to get 6 hours a night, yes?] depending on if he's woken up for watch or not [he'll do 2 or 4 hours, just as long as he gets 6 hours of sleep and still enough time to wake up around sunrise]. Upon waking, Grim will "pray" for his spells by doing stretches, push-ups, sit-ups, and if he can find something, pull-ups, in general just exercises to make him stronger, while asking Grishnaak for his spells. On another note, if the time requirement/actions/happenings won't allow grim to awake upon sunrise, that's ok, he'll get the sleep instead of being "up" at sunrise. He doesn't *have* to be up then, he'd just like to is all.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

*Lalreth seems a bit startled by all of Grim's scars, though he really should have expected it.  He followed the elven tenet that a mighty warrior with few scars was the one to fear the most, for he never even allowed an enemy to strike a return blow.  However, at the stranger's description of the item and the isle...*

"The Dragonstone?  Dragonstone Isle?  You've found it?  Ancestor's Tree, that would make quite a tale...  I say, I'd be quite interested in traveling with you once we've managed to put another of those scaly devils down," Lalreth says, a hint of wonder in his voice.

OOC - I'm just making up names for the place, don't mind me.  Lalreth, since he only has to do 4 hours of trance, will take the middle watch and the dawn watch, trancing through the first watch.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 6, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond suddenly takes interest in the man again when he mentions something that could be used against dragons "I would be honored to assist you on such a quest once we have taken care of the dragon for this town we are traveling too."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 7, 2005)

Excellent.  Perhaps others will agree if it becomes necessary.  Shall we drink to it? 
He passes around a small metal flask, first drinking from it himself.

For the first few days you sail only at night, anchoring out of sight of land during some days, sailing calmly on others.  After a week of peaceful sailing you change to sailing days, and laying up nights.  It rains several times, but no dangerous storms threaten the ship.   Lareth and Grim both keep watch as part of a rotation. 
There are two free hammocks below deck and you can arrange to trade shifts sleeping in a bunk with the crew, as for the first week most of the sailing is at night.  Ke’leth sleeps in the captain’s quarters, and the crew grumbles about this, saying the captain has never allowed this before and has a preference for women while in port.  Ke’leth is mostly seen at night.  He is fairly social, although always formal.  Makla handles most of the crew, while the captain provides navigation.  

Voyaging 







*OOC:*


– Are there any crew or fellow passengers you want to talk to during the week of calm sailing?  Does anyone else take watches? Keep in mind there are 24 hrs worth.  Once the boat returns to regularly traveling during the day what do you normally do each day to fill the time? 

Lareth – you learn that the name of the feral (bulbous-eyed kin to stouts and hairfeet) is Talas and he loves to gamble.  He watches from the front of the boat at night.  And the two of you are always on watch, as other crew rotates on an off duty. 

Kylea – Abe teaches you the basics of Sailing, you gain no ranks, but can attempt Profession Sailor untrained.  You should also consider adding ranks when you gain a level. 

Velsoviarus:  



Spoiler



You finally get the nervous crew member alone, he tells you that he needs to be officially punished.  He stole a gold ring from a crewmate, sold it and gambled it away.  The crewmate was drunk and blames town thieves.  He is afraid the Wave father will punish him, and would prefer that you did it.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond takes a rotation on the watch as well. When the arrangements for a rotation of using the cots are being made Hond offers Kylea his turn on the cots, if she doesn't accept he then offers it to the others.

When they switch to sailing days Hond spends most of his time doing any physical activity he can without bothering the crew, sometimes this means helping the crew with something heavy sometimes it means challenging Grim to an arm wrestling match (Of course he'd prefer doing actual wrestling or even a contest of skill with weapons but figures that would not make the crew too happy).


----------



## azmodean (Mar 8, 2005)

Velsouvus will take a watch as well if Makla seems interested in having him.  He also seeks out Captain Kharlan to learn more about this Guild of the Wave Father and the code of the sea.  The rest of his free time would be spent praying, practicing forms, and perhaps wrestling Hond.  (checking with Malka first of course)



Spoiler



My first impulse is to punish him by announcing the man's crime to the crew.  He seems to be trying to use Velsouvus to protect himself from divine reprecussions as well as from the one he wronged.  Does that seem appropriate?


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 8, 2005)

Kylala gratefully accepts Honds offer of his turn with the cot, not because she needed it, but because he was being nice, and the proper thing to do was be grateful.  Ky picked up the craft of sailing rather quickly, she had already been good at parts of it and her natural dexterity was a major help.  The girl took to spending almost all of her time on deck, helping with the sailing if she was asked, but much more frequently, she spent it up in the rigging perfecting her already considerable tumbling skills.  The girl does stand watch at night, but only in the fact that she is always full of restless energy and generally only sleeps 6 hours a day.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim will gladly take up any offer to playfully arm wrestle, or wrestle, as long as the crew doesn't object. He also speaks to Hond, *"Sure friend, if da crew don't mind, I'd love to doo a "contest of skill" with weapons! Ah'd like to find out more about yer sword too, you said it had a name, yesh? This here is Venomtooth, carved from the fang of a black dragon! 'Ah got it from this exotic merchant guy after mah buddy and I killed the living treasure chest that tried to eat him!"*  (Grim says this like it's an everyday occurance that treasure chests try to eat people)

 During the other times of the day, Grim will study his book of big words, stare out at the water and daydream, watch Kylala as she bounces around up in the masts and clap at her excellent dexterity, and will most likely talk to Ke'lth at some point about "The homeland", although nothing in particular, just "small talk" to pass time. Grim does not carve any new X's in his skin during this time.

(OoC- posting some things in the OoC thread that are relavent to what's going on right now as well)


----------



## Mithran (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*



> "Sure friend, if da crew don't mind, I'd love to doo a "contest of skill" with weapons! Ah'd like to find out more about yer sword too, you said it had a name, yesh?"




Hond responds "Yes her name is Aya, she is a sacred item of my people." Hond carefully unsheathes Aya "She was given to me to help me on my journey"



> "This here is Venomtooth, carved from the fang of a black dragon! 'Ah got it from this exotic merchant guy after mah buddy and I killed the living treasure chest that tried to eat him!"




Hond looks a bit surprised "That is a mighty treasure indeed Grim, might I look at it more closely?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 9, 2005)

The crew is fine with wrestling and other contests, the captain refuses to allow weapons at first, but eventually changes his mind.  The crew will gather around to watch such events, cheering, booing and making small wagers become common.  For actual weapons the crew will move some of the barrels to make more room.   

The Captain warms up to Velsouvus and will spend a fair amount of time talking with him, telling him of both the wavefather and Rixza, god of lighting.  The captain will show you the map room, and his quarters.  Where you notice a second hammock stashed out of the way. 
He has a beautifully engraved compass that is in a wooden box, about a foot across.  It is the compass the ship is named for and the captain will confide that it occasionally works better than other compasses.   The captain and Ke'leth have one loud fight during the week, but it calms down and they seem on the best of terms later. 

The crew is a little standoffish with Hond and Grim, but accepts Kylala quickly. 
They learn not to ask for Grims help in moving stuff that can be broken, and only to mend stuff that is relatively simple. "What you mean it wont turn?" well it was cracked a little and we asked Grim if he could fix it... and … *Sigh* well get out the spare then, and cut that one free, very carefully.  Orc! Quit helping the boys. 


Velsouvous -



Spoiler



You also notice (sense motive 18+5=23) that the captain treats Ke'leth with deference, but will defend him if asked.  Perhaps a little too vigorously. 

The crew member was probably asking for physical punishment, but since he referred the matter to you, you may do as you wish.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 10, 2005)

Aphram will not participate in the show of arms, although he'll jest with Lalreth to place his strength against the fair orcs.  He will speak little, taking watches when there is space to be filled, although his eyes are not as sharp in the dark or dim as the feral's or elf's respectively.  The one person he will attempt to strike up a conversation with is Ke'Leth or Kylala.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 10, 2005)

*Lalreth doesn't bother with a show of arms.  His best skills lay with the bow, and that was a little harder to test on a ship at sea.  And he didn't care to lose arrows taking potshots at seagulls.  However, he did want to pick the brain of his potential future employer Ke'Leth.  The fact that he seemed to have real, solid information on the Dragonstone intrigued the elf.*

Some questions he would ask would be:

"How exactly did you come across information from the Dragonstone?  What about your source, is it reliable, do you trust the information is real and true?  Have you every hunted dragons?  Known others that hunted dragons?  How did they do it?  Sword, arrow, spell, alone or together?"

With more in the same vein.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 11, 2005)

Talking to Lareth: My information was from old records brought to my homeland by Hairfeet fleeing the green lands.  They had lorekeepers among them who faithfully kept information out of the hands of the common populace.  We don’t have dragons on my continent, only big ignorant flightless lizards.  With these it is best not to get close enough for it to bite you, I imagine dragons are the same.  I have some magics to back up my skill at arms, and have used both to fight these lizards. I have never fought your dragons, but have heared advice to show weakness where you are strong, and always prepare for the dragon to flee. I hear their speed is beyond measure. 

Mel’keth tells Grim that war is coming between two empires the Tauresci and New Fostern, mostly over religion and land.  The Fair Orc Tribes will probably serve as mercenaries in the conflict.  He will swap stories with Grim, always treating him with formal respect.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 11, 2005)

The ship is sailing along about 500 ft from the shore of an island on a bright clear morning. 

Aphram, spending much of his time observing the landscape is the first to sight the metallic glint in the sunlight high above. (spot 5(roll)+10+4+1) = 20 

DRAGON! he yells reflexively. 

Lareth sights on it as well Ooc (spot 9+17) = 26   figures it will arrive in 5 rounds. 

Furl the sails!, and then get below decks!  The captain turns to look around at all of you.  No use running, do we fight or try and talk to it? 

you take a look around the ship. Figure you can reach anywhere in 1 round (non combat) 
OOC -lets move to the other thread to discuss what everyone plans in the time before the dragon arrives. 


```
.w/\w.
w/..\w
|o..o|    barrels 
|....|
|.nn.|    foremast 
|....|
|.xx.|
|.xx.|    hatch to lower decks 
|....|
|.nn.|    mainmast 
|....|
|...o|
|=D=o|    ladder, door,ladder, barrel
|uuuu|    upper deck 
|uuuu|
|uTTu|    tiller
```


----------



## azmodean (Mar 11, 2005)

How about this? (the code tags display their content in fixed width, good for ASCII maps)


```
.w/\w.
w/..\w
|o..o| barrels
|....|
|.nn.| foremast
|....|
|.xx.|
|.xx.| hatch to lower decks
|....|
|.nn.| mainmast
|....|
|...o|
|=D=o| ladder, door,ladder, barrel
|uuuu| upper deck
|uuuu|
|uTTu| tiller
```


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 13, 2005)

As the capain waits for advice the crew scrambles maddly trying to take down the sails and rush into the hold.  The Captian then heads into the cabin in the back of the boat. 

At the beginning of the second round the hunters can see the ripples of red at the tips of shiny metallic wings, as the shape grows larger. The scales are a warm reflective brass.  It is gaining in size as it races towrad you.  

Ke’leth comes out of the captains quarters he looks around at the crew, ignoring the dragon. will pull a carved wand – tap one hand with it while saying Tsimme, Can anyone else can work a wand of grace? and he holds it out, handle first


----------



## Mithran (Mar 13, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond run's to the weapons locker grabs two crossbows and some bolts and runs forward to a position behind the right barrel at the front of the ship and begin's to load the crossbows allowing the others to give whatever advice they may.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck - First 3 rounds*

(OoC- just following what you said in the OoC thread, to do the first three rounds of our actions here IC)

Grimhild is sitting lazily in the sun, enjoying it's warmth as he stares out at the ocean, looking at the water and how the sun reflects off of it's surface. _I like's lookin at the water, it pretty with the sun bouncing off of it like that. This ride getting boring though, ah' hopes we get to land soon.._

 Not much after thinking that to himself, the call is yelled out from the usually tight-lipped Aphram, "Dragon!" Grim looks up into the sky where everyone else is pointing, and there he sees some sort of large, flying shape. Instinctively, he imediatly springs into action, moving to the middle of the ship, while shouting out for all to hear, *"Don't strike at it first! Let it make the first move, maybe it doesn't want to fight!"* ... Coming from a large fair-orc that talks *alot* about how much he loves battle, these sound like strange words coming out of his mouth. *"Me been in many battles, and thing I learn most is try not to enter them if you don't have advantage! Da Dragon DEFINATELY have advantage here! Be prepared just in case though!"*  ... that sounds a little more like the Grimhild you've come to know, and probably makes a bit of sense.

 Staying true to his words, Grim begins preparing, JUST IN CASE. He takes his right hand and slaps it over his chest against his Plate, directly over where the large "X" shapped scar in his flesh is and loudly says a few words *"Great Grishnaak, God of battle, hear my call! Protect my friends and I, and let our swords and arrows strike true if we need them!"* A faint flash of light bursts outwards in all directions from the halforc accompanied by a small gust of wind. You all feel a little less afraid of the things to come, and more assured of how to strike your foe.

 Standing there, Grim tenses every muscle in his body, his fists tighten and his arms tense up, he looks up to the sky and opens his mouth and lets out a loud grunt, but you can't entirely tell what he just did, except you're pretty sure he cast another spell. (OoC- casted Bear's Endurance here)

 He looks like he is preparing to cast yet again, as he looks around to see what everyone else is doing..

(OoC- ok, that was the first 3 rounds, you know what he's going to do next.  )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 13, 2005)

_Ancestor's Tree!  I didn't think it would be so soon!_ Lalreth thinks to himself, taking out his bow, One Mile Strike.  Waiting until he is sure of the dragon's color, he whispers a quick prayer to the forest spirits to protect himself and Hibou from fire, and knocks an arrow, prepared to shoot if the dragon starts to charge.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 13, 2005)

I did expect to see a dragon, but not like this, I wonder what kind it is...Oh, a Brass, well, I'd just as soon avoid trouble when we can't really move around.  sneaking up on one in a tunnel where it cannot really move very well is one thing, but this... the girl thinks to herself, standing by the others.  She looks around for a moment wondering where the best place to stand would be, she moves toward the side of the boat next to the railing not wanting to be where the dragon might attack first, not when she had no weapons to attack it at any distance.  She drew her left-hand short sword and held it so that the blade ran along the outside of her forearm up to her elbow, the better to rapidly parry attacks.

Then again, maybe I do, Kylala thinks to herself.  She starts to hum and wiggle the fingers of her right hand in what looks like a child's attempt at pretend magic, it certainly wasn't anything a real wizard would do, but it had worked for her before.  She kept humming the tune over and over again with the same hand motions, but nothing was happening, it was as if she were waiting for something to put the finish touch on the spell, though to the others who did not know she could cast spells it probably looked like the young thief was going insane.

Can't let it go till he gets a lot closer, got to make it count, have to hit him in the eyes, otherwise it probablly wont get through his scales.

OOC:
1st & 2nd  watch what everyone is doing, stand by the clerics
3rd round, drawing the shortsword
4th round, moving towards the side of the boat and away from the crowd of people
5th round, readying an acid orb to strike the dragon in the eyes (called shot) if he attacks [Ranged Touch Attack  7 + 1D20(1D3 damage)]


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 13, 2005)

Having sighted the dragon, Aphram watches a moment longer, once he realizes the color of those glistening scales he drops back towards the others, intoning a harsh string of draconic words to intern himself against the creatures blazing fires.  When Kel'leth offers up the wand, Aphram will nod a silent thanks, and invokes it's powers upon himself, then moving over beside Lalreth invokes it's powers upon the elf.  He then casts around for a good concealable position, swinging his bow from his shoulder and knocking an arrow.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 13, 2005)

Aphram when you take the wand he holds on a moment and draws close to you, whispering- 



Spoiler



“Let me know each time the dragon approaches the ship as it will be hidden from my sight unless it is within the length of the ship from me (75’), and I will let you use my wand on your friends.  Hissing “And you will say nothing of this to the others.”



Ke'leth draws a second carved wand from his quiver and taps himself with it, to no obvious effect. 
When (or if) you use the first wand on yourself you are hit by a jolt, and you feel faster and more energetic than before, and find yourself moving faster (+4 dex) 

The Dragon races towards the ship and you can make out that the wings spread out wider than the ships hull, but not by much. It will still be out of range on the fourth round and 300 ft at the end of the 5th. 

All of your senses seem to sharpen, you can here the cries of the seagulls and the spray of water.  The sailors are clearly terrified scrambling for the relative saftey of the hold.  Only Makla stays on task, rushing to get as much of the vulrenrable rigging into the hold as possible, Abe stands at her side turning to talk to Kylyea
quick girl, into the hold then.

```
.w/\w.[COLOR=DarkOrange]D[/COLOR]     Direction of dragons approach 
w/..\w
|o..o|    barrels water, sand 
|...H|    Hond
|.nn.|    foremast 
|.MS.|    Makla, Sailor
|.xxK|    Kylyea (hiding behind rail)
|.xx.|    
|.G..|    Grim 
|.nnL|    mainmast, Lareth??  
|.KA.|    Ke’leth, Apraham 
|.V.o|    Velsouvous
|=C=o|    ladder, captain, ladder, barrel
|uuuu|    upper deck 
|uuuu|
|uTTu|    tiller
```
Ooc: moving to iniative order after next posts.


----------



## azmodean (Mar 14, 2005)

If we do fight it, we need to get it in a situation where it cannot just fly by the ship, it can probably just spit fire or acid on us and kill us all, while all of our attacks are hand-to-hand, except for Lalreth.

Velsouvous takes up a position just aft of Kel'leth, once he arrives he alternates peering in the direction of the dragon and intoning prayers to Vixzu.



Round 1: Bless (+1 morale bonus to attacks and saves vs fear, possibly cast in round 2 or 3 instead if I can catch more people in it, 6 minute duration)
Round 2: Bull's Strength (+4 to strength, 6 minute duration)
Round 3: Shield of Faith (+3 deflection bonus to AC, 6 minute duration)


----------



## Mithran (Mar 15, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond will load both crossbows and wait to see what develops.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 16, 2005)

The Gods of the Green Isles answer the various requests for blessings and protections, while Grim feels the presence of his diety as well.   Velsouvous and Lareth are close enought to hear Kel'leths whispers to Aprham (see earlier post) 

Tight knots of people gather around each mast, as the dragon seems to slow slightly in its approach.  

Ooc: Grim and Velsouvous final 2 rounds of spells? Hond and Lareth could each take one more action, or continue waiting.  Kylala and Aphram have announced all 5 rnds.  I'll post again tomorrow night as long as V. and G.  have posted.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim watches as the dragon steadily approaches and continues to prepare himself incase there is a battle.

 He stomps his right foot on the ground as he bring both of his arms up, fists clenching tight, and clashes his forearms together in an X infront of his face, if you blink you might miss it, but a small golden sheen spread in all directions from infront of his crossed arms and wraps itself around him, dissapearing as fast as it came on. (OoC- casted Shield of Faith)

Grim sees that the dragon will be upon them in a moments notice and thinks of a spell in his head next that will protect him if it is the dragon's intention to spit up it's stomach at them as it flies in. _Ah hope's maybe it joost wanna talk, it's got big advantage over us here.._

(OoC- sorry, been very busy lately, also, check OoC thread)


----------



## azmodean (Mar 16, 2005)

Velsouvous waits, readying for the dragon to make an agressive action and come within range of a partial charge.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 16, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond prepares to shoot the dragon if it comes near enough and seems to be violent.

OOC: Near enough being within 1 or 2 range increments of the crossbow.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2005)

The Dragon gleams in the harsh sunlight, his fanlike wings, tipped with red beat the air as it hovers in place, its body curling into a hook towards you.  A set of long spines flex with each beat of its powerful wings.  Among the metallic brass scales sparkle individual flecks of light, reminding you of glittering in fool’s gold.  It has slowed its flight and it hangs about 100’ from the front of the ship, and 50' feet above it. Its voice booms out across the distance  For What Purpose Have You Sailed Here ? And How Dare You Bring One Trained In The Foul Art To My Territory 

Hond you have the shot if you want it. (effectively a suprise round)

Lareth jerks and murmurs Of course Ill come.  Then he fades out of existence.   You have heard of warriors summoned to other worlds but never thought to see it.

This delay gives Abe enough time to get below decks, Makla is still on deck, the captain stands sheltered in the door to his cabin, holding a loaded X-Bow


Ooc: Isida is gone until mid april . Hond has a readied action. Noone elses readied action came into play.  Ill say conversation is a free action, but only one post with dialog per round. 

Initiatives: Velsouvous 21, Aprham 19, Kel'leth 16 Kylala 14, Grim 13, Crew 12, Dragon 10 Hond 7


----------



## azmodean (Mar 17, 2005)

We are merely passing through this area, great one, (or whatever honorific they demand they be addressed by) I do not know of this Foul art you speak of.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 17, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond will hold his fire until an obvious end to the conversation. (OOC: such as "Die filthy little humanoids!")


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 17, 2005)

"We really are just passing through, we just didn't think that we should bother you with something so insignificant as us when you have better, more important dragony things you could be doing, thats all."  Kylala called up to the Dragon, doing her best to mollify the dragon, and make the ship and crew seem harmless to it.

"We really don't want to inconvenience you at all. If you'll just tell us where your territory ends, we promise that we wont come back and bug you anymore," the girl continues.

OOC:
Diplomacy of +12
readying an acid orb to strike the dragon in the eyes (called shot) if he attacks and comes in range[Ranged Touch Attack 7 + 1D20(1D3 damage)]


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim blinks as he sees Lalreth fade out of existence.. _Where he go?_ he thinks to himself.

 More important though is the dragon. Grim decides that what the others have said are probably enough already, it doesn't need to hear from every single person aboard the ship, he hears what Kylala says and just nods his head in aggreeance.

 Still, Grim is ready incase it spits it's stomach up at them..

(OoC- still holding that WindWall spell as a readied action if the dragon breathes it's breath weapon down upon them. I'd just also like to point out that Grim does *not* have his weapon drawn, he holds no weapons in his hands.)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 20, 2005)

I Am Not In The Habit Of Allowing Humans To “Pass Through My Territory” But, I Am Feeling Generous.  Give Me The Dead Body Of That Foul Practitioner And I Will not Leave Your Boat As A Burring Wreckage. 

Aphram has found cover behind the mast, and readies a shot (as per last announced action) 
Kel’leth slides his second wand back to the quiver and draws and arrow instead. Whispering – Where is It now, and how far away?  He then takes a step back to put his back against the cabin wall, on the right side of Velsouvous. 
Makla finishes shoving the last of the sail into the hold, and the captain still remains poised in the doorway. 

Ooc: Kylalas diplomacy 11 +12 –10 (rushed) = 13, no change


----------



## azmodean (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, o mighty one, for your generosity.  I would comply with your wishes, but I do not know what you mean by foul practitioner.

OOC: If Velsouvous thinks he can do it without alerting the dragon, he indicates to Kel'leth the position of the dragon, if not, he tries to capture the dragon's attention while he is talking so someone else can do so (aid other?).  Also, *does* Velsouvous know what the dragon is talking about?  Regardless he will play dumb.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim thinks hard for a moment, but honestly does not know what the dragon thinks of when he talks of the "foul practitioner". However, hearing the words "give me the dead body of", he can figure out that the dragon wishes for them to kill someone that is aboard the ship, and he certainly doesn't like that idea- nobody on board has given him a reason to kill them.

*"Well,"* Grim calls out to the dragon, *"I dun know who or what you speak of when you say "the practitioner", big flying lizard, but I do hear that you be feelin' generous. Maybe we works at somethin' that good for both of uus. We got's business that we need to be attending to, when we's duun doing that, we can bring you back something for allowing us too pass thruu yer teritory. Or maybe you be needing done something too and we can doo that fer ya. Hell's, I dunno, but I don't like the sound of handing you a dead body from dis ship, cuz even though I dun know them that well, they's been nice folks to me, and I aint see any of 'dem do something mean to you. Surely you be needing something done that you don't want to do, and we's could doo for ya instead. You'd be hard pressed to be finding someone stronger than meself workin for's ya!"*

(OoC- Grim is still holding his readied action, WindWall incase the dragon swoops in and breathes. As for his conversation, he's not trying to do anything game-mechanics wise, just good 'ol roleplaying conversation, he really would like to just make a deal with the dragon and do a task for it instead.  )


----------



## Mithran (Mar 22, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

The muscles in Hond's arms tighten and the hand that's not on the crossbows trigger clenchs into a fist as the dragon begins making demands, Hond is obviously trying to keep from saying something and from the look on his face the thing he wants to say isn't very nice and would probably greatly anger the dragon.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 22, 2005)

Hissing in his breath to Ke'leth, Aphram informs him of the direction and distance of the dragon, his dislike of parlaying with these creatures is obvious.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 22, 2005)

You Cannot Smell Him Standing Beside You, Reeking of Dark Magics? the dragon turns from Velsouvous to Grim – and appears to ponder his words.  
No, Nothing I Would Trust Humans Or You Others With….Unless You Have A Druid? No?  Since You Clearly Are Not Prepared To Give Me The Body Of The Veiled One …

Surely you would not turn me over to such a beast!  I have done nothing that deserves such punishment.  He drops the bow and spreads is hands - 

With a clap of his wings the dragon dives forward moving instantly from still to flashing forward at the speed of an arrow. A wave of fear his you all.  Hond shrinks back slightly as the memories of his tribe’s dragon come to the fore how could he even think of attacking such an overwhelming power.  Everyone else shrugs it off through internal strength or determination.  You have a second or two to try one last gambit … or begin firing. 

The dragon appears to be on a path just slightly to the right of the boat 
OCC: Initiatives: Velsouvous 21, Aprham 19, Kel'leth 16 Kylala 14, Grim 13, Crew 12, Dragon 10, Hond 7
DC 18 Will saves (total) Velsouvous 19, Aprham 20(roll)+ ?, Kel’leth 24, Kylala 21, Grim 25,  Cpt 19, Makla 25,  Hond 11 (hond is shaken)
Acting on initiative order, the Dragon will have finished his move before Hond recovers himself enough to react.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 22, 2005)

Kylala mutters something unladylike under her breath, not that she was lady like under the best of circumstances.  The human girl moves closer to where the dragon looks to be heading, and keeps humming softly with the accompanying finger wiggling, getting ready to utter the last word of her only real attacking spell, it was not really powerful, but with luck, acid in the eyes is not fun.

OOC: Move Action to head toward where the dragon looks to be heading, and holding her Acid orb Spell till it is within range

(called shot)[ Attack 7 + 1D20(1D3 damage)]


----------



## azmodean (Mar 22, 2005)

Velsouvous steps foward and readies to attack (with a partial charge if necessary) using his stunning fist technique.

(attack is +10, +12 if charging.  Deals 1d6+5 damage.  Stunning fist is DC 16 fort.  Attack counts as a magic weapon.)


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim puffs out his chest as he draws a Javelin and continues to be prepared for if the dragon breathes on them, making sure to take note of it's movements. It would seem that all sort of communication with this beast will fail, and it is intent on attacking them. _bah, guess we's doo tha best we can. Stupid ship. I's told them I no wanted to travel by ship!_ Grim thinks to himself.



(OoC- Can Grim make some sort of check [intelligence check? lol!] to see if he can figure out who the dragon is speaking off since he said "dark magics" and "veiled one"..?)

(OoC- also, I would have grim try to say one last thing, but by the time he technically would be doing it, Kylala's action would have already happened, and at that point, I think all conversation is done.. lol! Grim stands where he is and draws a javelin, and readies to cast WindWall as described if the dragon uses it's breath weapon. Also, Grim would like to take note of how close the dragon comes to the ship when it swoops in, mainly, he's looking to see if it is swooping close enough for him to attack it with his Greatsword as it swoops in. Also, he'd like to take note of where it flies out to over the ocean, and how close to the water. Grim has a few plans he's thinking of, and would like to see which, if any, would be viable. One, he could Enlarge himself, and that would give a bit of extra reach if it's swooping that close to the ship, and two, he could cast WaterWalk and head out on the water to attack it from there if it is staying low to the water.)


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 24, 2005)

*Aphram - Human Ranger 5/Dragonstalker 1 (ac21, hp44/44)*

Trying to keep Ke'leth informed, Aphram will stick near the veiled one, his bowstring taunt, the arrow quivering in anticipation to leap at the winged one. He aims and lets the arrows fly, "a dead dragon is the only good dragon," he mutters.









*OOC:*


Full round attack w/ rapid shot: +13/+13/+8 (1d8+7), bow is magic.


----------



## Mithran (Mar 24, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond will fire both of the crossbows at the dragon and move around to the side of the barrel away from the dragon.

OOC: Did the fear thing negate my readied action?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 24, 2005)

Round 1 
The Dragon swoops down to within 15 feet of the side of the ship, and stays 10’ ft above 
the deck.  Velsouvous has no chance for attack this round.  Aphram takes 3 shots the first glances off its scales, leaving a long scratch against the shiny surface, the second ripping through its wing, and the last bouncing from its armored breast.  Kel’leth waits till the dragon is close and casts a dark rose colored blast of energy pouring from his hands, washing harmlessly over the dragons scales. Kylala’s shot splashes against the dragons face _etching pits into the scales of its face_.  The captain misses badly, his bolt barely striking its body.  He reloads.  Makla steps over to a weapons locker and pulls out 2 crossbows and loads one. No way am I going to hit it, anyone want a shot?
The Dragon swoops by the boat drawing even with Kel’leth and Velsouvous unleashing a torrent of flame at them both.  Grim watching for the deep in breath, shields them with a prayer. The Line of fire defects harmlessly away from the boat.  A Wall of Wind now stands between the dragon and the ship, the fire having revealed part of its position.  The Great Beasts eyes lock with Kel'leth but he shrugs them off.  The Dragon continues past the ship, and is now 5 feet behind the boat, and nearly level with the upper deck. Hond’s first shot strikes true, but the non magical bolt barely penetrates the dragon’s hide. 

Ooc:  Hond lost his readied action due to fear, Aphram totals 21, 29 (hit 13 dmg) 18, Kel’leth hit failed to penetrate SR(18total) makes a will save 21 , Kylala hit, 2 dmg_ ignoring _SR, Captain 12, Hond 29 and 17 non confirmed critical, (2 dmg after DR) 15 
Dragon –17 hp
Initiatives: Velsouvous 21, Aprham 19, Kel'leth 16 Kylala 14, Grim 13, Crew 12, Dragon 10, Hond 7
Grim it is flying out of reach of the water, but enlarge would help fighting it from the deck – but there are only a few places where you wouldn’t be squeezed (-2 to hit, -2 AC, ½ move) by the masts, barrels, and rails.  Your wall can be up to 60 long 30 high and is bendable you had to put a 15x10 section where I drew it to be sure of blocking the fire where is the rest of it? 
Kylyea: the Dragon comes right by you, did you still want to move?  


```
.w/\w.
w/..\w    
|o.Ho|    water, Hond,  sand 
|....|    
|.nn.|    foremast 
|M...|    Makla 
|.xxK|    Kylyea ? 
|.xx.|    
|.G..|    Grim 
|.nn.|    mainmast
|..A.w    Apraham, Wind Wall 
|.VKow    Velsouvous, Ke’leth
|=C=ow    ladder, captain, ladder, barrel
|uuuu|    
|uuuu|
|uTTu|   
........
........DD    Southbound Dragon
........DD
```


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 24, 2005)

OOC:  No, no need to move if it is coming right by where I am.  As a note, Acid Splash does not allow Spell Resistance, its why I used it instead of hiding, and did a called shot to the eyes figuring the harder to hit Eyes would get less DR then the scales.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Mar 26, 2005)

(OoC- Windwall shaping- Grim wants it to wrap around the Mainmast, protecting that, but is this possible to do and still have the [i'm assuming those are 5 foot squares] to the left and right of the mainmast wind-free? Or at least just the right side? As for height, Grim would like for it to be the full 30' high- this will protect more if the dragon tries to breath down from atop. Basically, I guess just where you have it going now, and up to the diagonal left, wrapping around the mainmast, through the square that Grim is in, and continuing in the diagonal line to the left side of the ship. Here, let me try the code thing and I'll just draw in where I'm speaking of.. This protects the masts, and creates a nice diagonal line that Grim can step on either side of - depending on the dragon's approach - that will shield him from it's breath.)

```
.w/\w.
w/..\w    
|o.Ho|    water, Hond,  sand 
|....|    
|[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]www[/COLOR].|    foremast -wrapped in [COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]windwall[/COLOR]
[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]w[/COLOR]M...|    Makla 
[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]w[/COLOR].xxK|    Kylyea ? 
|[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]w[/COLOR]xx.|    
|.[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]G[/COLOR]..|    Grim and [COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]windwall[/COLOR] in same square
|.[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]ww[/COLOR].|    mainmast - wrapped in [COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]windwall[/COLOR]
|..A.[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]w[/COLOR]    Apraham, [COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]Wind Wall[/COLOR] 
|.VKo[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]w[/COLOR]    Velsouvous, Ke’leth
|=C=o[COLOR=DarkSlateBlue]w[/COLOR]    ladder, captain, ladder, barrel
|uuuu|    
|uuuu|
|uTTu|   
.......[B][COLOR=SeaGreen]S     Grim's Spiritual Weapon[/COLOR][/B]
........DD    Southbound Dragon
........DD
```

_Ahh, guud!_ Grim thinks to himself as he sees his wall of wind deflect the flying lizard's breath. _'Dis one spits fire.. guud to know!_ Seeing that beast is intent on burning/destroying the ship, Grim takes note of it's approach and makes sure to position himself on the other side of the windwall, he sticks one hand over his chest, and the other arm straight out at shoulder level, palm open towards the Dragon as he yells out *"Great Grishnaak, show this beast your fury!" * A crackling sound is heard, and by the dragon's rear end, springs into existance a Greatsword made out of force-energy and attacks the dragon.

(OoC- Grim casts Spiritual Weapon- SR applies (Caster level check: 1d20 +6 [any modifiers, or just the +6 from my caster lvl?] ) If passes attacks this round and then for 6 more rounds on my turn with full effect. If fails, it's useless, lol. Attack: +7 (BAB + Wis Bonus), Dmg: 1d8 +2 Force Dmg, 19-20x2. Also, like implied, Grim will take a 5 foot step to either side of the windwall so that he is protected from the dragon's breath by it, depending on what angle the dragon approaches from.)


----------



## Mithran (Mar 29, 2005)

*Hond (barbarian)*

Hond reloads his crossbow and fires at the dragon again.
OOC: If he can get a clear shot that is.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 29, 2005)

*Kylala*

Kylala readies her little acid ball spell once more, aiming it again for the Dragon's eyes, and waiting for it to come into range again.  She also does her best to blend in with the rest of the ship, not really wanting to be seen by the beast.

OOC: same as last time
Hide +15 (will this allow for a sneak attack since the effective range is only 30 feet?)

holding her Acid Splash Spell till it is within range
(called shot)[ Attack 7 + 1D20(1D3 damage)]


----------



## azmodean (Mar 29, 2005)

Velsouvous grabs a crossbow and takes up a position where he can duck through the wind wall.  Once in position he loads the crossbow and fires when the dragon does not seem to be in range to attack on the current round.  If the dragon seems to be in range to attack, Velsouvous readies to duck through the wind wall.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 1, 2005)

Aphram will move to get a clear set of shots against the dragon, calling out the direction, height and so-on to Ke'leth.









*OOC:*


Full round attack w/ rapid shot: +13/+13/+8 (1d8+7), bow is magic.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

Round 2 :

Aphram steps sidewise and launches a hail of arrows, one of which finds its mark.  Velsouvous moves over to Makla and grabs the crossbow, ducking through wall (north) as the dragon circles back over the deck.  Kel’leth turns to face the dragon and  unleashes another blast of the rose colored energy this one barely catches the tip of the dragon’s wing, but it  leaves much of the wing blackened and dull in color.  The beast roars in pain.  The conjured great sword crackles against the dragons hide, intensifying the glittering motes on the creature’s scales, but then passing through the dragon as if the sword was an illusion. 

The Dragons wings beat as it turns a wide circle, it swoops back across the deck, its injured wing folded slightly to avoid hitting the mast, as it closes on the ship Kylala ducks out from hiding behind the rail and a second orb strikes its face again, burning deeply into the pits left from the last shot. Its scales sparkle brightly as it dives through the wall, 10 feet above the deck.  The Dragon’s long neck stretches down and it tears a chunk out of Kel’leths shoulder, nearly sending him to his knees.  The captain fires wildly, the dented bolt bounces off and falls to the deck.  Its eyes lock with Aphram but his finely honed mind shrugs off the promise of death waiting within.  It swoops past the ship with tremendous speed, and reaches a point no less than 70 feet from the deck of the ship.  Honds shot from mid range catches the dragon again, only scratching its scales.  


OOC: Aphram 23, 27(hit,damage 12), 19 ; will save 27 vs gaze. Kel’leth touch attack hits AC 14, SR check 28, 30 damage, Grims SR check 14+6 = 20 fails, Kylala delays until dragon is in range – initiative changes to 11. Hide 15+15 = 30, opposed spot 12 + 14 = 26; touch attack hits AC 11, damage 11 hp (Sneak attack), Captain delays, attack AC 17 miss.  Dragon hits 15+15-2 (Squeezing)-2 (cover), AC 26, damage with Power attack 19 hp.  Hond AC 25, 1 damage (after DR)
Dragon @-71 hp 
Initiatives: Velsouvous 21, Aprham 19, Kel'leth 16, Grim 13, Makla 12, Kylala 11, Captain 11, Dragon 10, Hond 7




```
....w/\w.
...w/..\w    
...|o.Ho|    water, Hond,  sand 
...|....|    
...|[COLOR=Navy]ww[/COLOR]m.|    foremast –only partially in windwall
...[COLOR=Navy]w[/COLOR]....|    Makla 
...[COLOR=Navy]w[/COLOR]Mxx.|    
...|[COLOR=Navy]V[/COLOR]xxK|    Velsouvous, Kylyea
...|.[COLOR=Navy]G[/COLOR]..|    Grim and windwall in same square
...|.[COLOR=Navy]ww[/COLOR].|    mainmast - wrapped in windwall
DD+|.A..[COLOR=Navy]w[/COLOR]    Dragon, + 70 feet  Apraham, Wind Wall 
DD+|..Ko[COLOR=Navy]w[/COLOR]    Dragon, + 70 feet  , Kel’leth
...|=C=o[COLOR=Navy]w[/COLOR]    ladder, captain, ladder, barrel
...|uuuu|    
...|uuuu|x
...|uTTu|x   
...........S     Grim's Spiritual Weapon
```


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 1, 2005)

"I don't think it likes you," Aphram says to Ke'leth as he nocks another arrow and let's fly.









*OOC:*


Full round attack w/ rapid shot: +13/+13/+8 (1d8+7), bow is magic.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 1, 2005)

*spells remaining 3/4, 27 HP, 16 Defense*

Kylala gives a small yip of excitement at seeing how effective her spell had been.  She knew next to nothing of magic, only play acting really, and here she was hurting a real live dragon.  The nimble little thief darts forward to hide low against the inside of the ship railing closeest to the Dragon as stealthily as possible.  Once she was down behind the relative cover, she starts humming another melody, one that might be able to hurt the dragon more, if she could touch it directly.

OOC: move sliently/hide +15 to get to the railing close to Kel'leth
then cast shocking grasp.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim watches as his conjured Greatsword springs into existance and attacks the Dragon, clashing against it's skin, and then passing through like it was nothing and fading out of existance. _Grrr! Blasted lizard!_

 The Dragon makes a wide circle and comes back to the ship, flying through his WindWall and takes a bite out of Kel'leth. Grim sees that the creature was relatively close to the ship.. *just* out of his current sword reach. _ah can fix that though! L'es see if da dragoon really wantsta fight!_

 Grim lets go of his javelin and it clangs on the ship's deck. He reaches with his right arm up across his face and grasps tightly onto the handle of *Venomtooth* and extends his arm up in a circular motion drawing it from it's sheath. As he brings his arm back down, his other fist meets with it infront of his body as if he is striking a "most muscular" pose, anyone looking can see Grim's lips pulled all the back, teeth clenched, veins pulsing and hear a low, gutteral growl coming from his throat. His eyes widen and almost bulge out of his skull, and incredibly, the fair-orc is growing in size! Everything about him doubles in size, and now standing there is a very large Grimhild wielding a *very* large Greatsword! He simply states: *"Give me room to stand next to Kel'leth to attack the beast"*

[Ooc- Grim draws his greatsword and casts enlarge person. He shuffles if needed to stay protected by the windwall form the dragon's breath should it do so, but he is also planning NEXT round to ready to charge next to Kel'leth and attack the dragon should it swoop in and attack, so he'd like to be set up for that as well (I believe he should be able to do so? If not, Grim will move while drawing his sword to get to a spot where he could do that and then cast, whichever will work so that next round he should be able to attack. Let me know if you have any questions on Grim's intentions. Also, posted some relavent things in the OoC thread)


----------



## azmodean (Apr 4, 2005)

Velsouvous readies the crossbow and fires it.  (OOC: +7 to hit)
He also calls out, hold something in reserve that can kill it at range, the last thing we want is for this thing to survive and come back later.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 5, 2005)

Hond reloads the crossbows and waits for the dragon to come back around again.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 5, 2005)

Round 3 :
Velsouvous takes a wide shot, and one of Aphrams volley leaves a scar across the beasts flank.  Kel’leth glances at Velsouvous I will hold back one shot of great power, for the end.  He launches a much smaller blast of rose dark energy, which cascades harmlessly off the glittering scales.  Grim stands at the edge of the open hatch, squeezing up against the mast – he manages to keep his balance, as the deck creaks under his feet but holds for now.  Makla trades a loaded crossbow to Velsovous, then backs up, and reloads. Kylala ducks next to the rail, waiting while her hand crackling with power.  An instant too late she realizes that this was not the best hiding spot. The captain skillfully fires his crossbow into the roof of the cabin. He begins well, cursing like a sailor,  I paid a lot for this stupid #@!@$, magical wart on the rear end of a.....

The Dragon swoops back over the boat his teeth snap down and rips more flesh from Kel’leth.  Kel’leth drops quickly to the deck, out of reach from further flybys.  He glances up at Aphram, and a soft tink can be heard by those nearby as round gem falls from him and bounces on the deck, out of sight.

A loud splash follows.   The injured dragon dives into the sea with a fountain of water. It disappears beneath the surface.   Kylala and Hond mark where it went under, but loose sight of it in the disturbed waters around the ship.  Grim, with his new hieght advantage Sees: Sees that the dragon is 10ft below the surface, about 5 ft further awy than where it went in.

OOC: Velsouvous 5+7 (12) miss, Aprham 7+13=21, 15+13=28,(8dmg) 14+ 8=22; Kel’leth hits SR check fails, Grim looks for a better spot, but cant see where to fit unless someone makes room. (you cant ready a charge, or fill an occupied space, but you can move next to Kel’leth next turn and ready an attack, assuming Aphram moves. )
Kylala Hide 1+15 =16 not hidden. Captain 1, reflex save 15, no mishap.  Dragon 13+10 =23 hit (17 dmg), Dragon swim 12+ 13 =25, Kylala spot 5+0, Hond spot 8+0 EDIT: Grim Spot 15+3
Dragon @ -79hp




```
....w/\w.
...w/..\w    
...|o.Ho|    water, Hond, sand 
...|....|    
...|wwm.|    foremast –only partially in windwall
...wM...|    Makla 
...w.xx.|    
...|VGG.|    Velsouvous, 
...|.GG.|    Grim and windwall in same square
...|.ww.|    mainmast - wrapped in windwall, 
...|.A.Kw.....DD    Apraham, Kylyea, dragon last seen 
...|..Kow.....DD    Kel’leth
...|=C=ow    ladder, captain, ladder, barrel
...|uuuu|    
...|uuuu|
...|uTTu|   
...........
```


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 5, 2005)

Kylala hears the tink of something familiar, and spins about curiously, she couldn't really find the dragon under the water very, so she does her best to move to another hiding spot, one with more to offer, and perhaps a glimpse of whatever had fallen.

OOC: Hide +15, ready an action to touch attack the dragon if he comes in range.


----------



## azmodean (Apr 6, 2005)

Velsouvous hurries aft, calling out, Can anyone create an illusion of Kel'leth?  It might distract the dragon for one pass at least..  When he reaches Kel'leth, he calls upon the power of Vixzu to heal the spellcaster.  (OOC: Cure Moderate Wounds, 2d8+6)


----------



## Mithran (Apr 7, 2005)

Hond yells over to Grim "Your god wouldn't happen to grant you a spell that would let us go after the dragon would he?"


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

(OoC- taking a little bit of freedom here and thinking that Velsouvous heard Grim asking for room and when he rushed to Kel'leth is standing infront of him, next to Kylala, and that Aphram will take a 5-ft step diagonally back to the left leaving room for Grim to stand next to Kel'leth.. if this *can't* be the case.. let me know and I'll have Grim do.. something?.. lol)

 Seeing the quick Velsouvous already healing Kel'leth, Grim sticks to his original plan and moves over to stand next to Kel'leth. * "Tha flyin lizard is under the water, I don't think any of us could keep up with it there. Let it fly by and attack again, *I* will be waiting for it and cut it's belly open as it flys by!"*

 Grimhild tightens his grip with both hands on his enlarged *Venomtooth*, getting ready for the dragon to fly by once again. *Just once more Dragon... 'ah got sumthin' special fors ya!"*

(OoC- Grim moves next to Kel'leth and will ready an attack on the dragon if it flies by again and is within Grim's reach. Also, if Grim can actually *make* an attack (that being if the dragon does fly by and is within grim's reach), Grim will use his Feat of Strength power from the Strength doman. For that one round, it will raise Grim's strength by +4 (+6, but you said that 2 of it doesn't stack with Grim's strength gloves). That would take Grim's strength to 28 (+9). Attack: +15, Dmg: 3d6 + 13 +1acid)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 9, 2005)

Round 4: 
Velsouvous prayer heals Kel'leth back to a better color, he looks a little less pale. 
Kylala manages to cram herself between the barrel and the rail and manages to make herself nearly invisable, where she is able to locate what turns out to be ... a glass eye.  Grims bulk will squeeze into place, assuming everyone else gets out of the way.  Muted splashing comes from under the water.  Kel'leth stands up and points, his arm sweeps to a postion on the far side of the boat.  Its there. Yes, I can do an illusion.   I just need to ....        Makla reloads and moves next to Hond.  

OOC: Kylala Hide Nat 20 +15= 35, search 15+, Velsouvous  heals Kel'leth for 14 hp. 


```
....w/\w.
...w/..\w    
...|o.Ho|    water, Hond, sand 
...|.M..|    Makla
...|wwm.|    foremast –only partially in windwall
...w....|     
...w.xx.|    
...|.xx.|     
...|w...|     windwall 
.D?|Aww.|     Dragon?(under boat), Apraham, mainmast - wrapped in windwall, 
...|GGVKw    Velsouvous
...|GGKow    Kel’leth, Kylyea (somehow)
...|=C=ow    ladder, captain, ladder, barrel
...|uuuu|    
...|uuuu|
...|uTTu|   
...........
```


----------



## azmodean (Apr 11, 2005)

Velsouvous drops the crossbow and readies to charge the dragon if it is in range, shouting, When Kel'leth creates an illusion, some of us should move to protect it as if it were the real Kel'leth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 11, 2005)

*Lalreth wavers back into existance next to the captain.  His bow is pulled back, an arrow knocked and ready.  Whenever the dragon decides to break the surface again, he'll be ready for it, and his arrows _will_ strike true!*

OOC - +11/+6 (1d8+2/x3/220 ft./P, One Mile Strike)


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

*"Hurr! Don't go makin an illusion of youself just yet! I just gots over here! Let it come at us again and ah'll cut it's belly open!"* his voice booms.

 Grim stands gripping *Venomtooth* ready to strike.

(OoC- Same action as before, Grim will ready to attack the dragon. If he can attack the dragon, he'll use his Feat of Strength power from the Strength Domain. If he needs to move to be able to attack the dragon in some kind of charge, or whatever, so be it. Attack: +15, Dmg: 3d6 +13 +1acid. Oh yeah, just wanted to remind you that Grim is Large and has 10foot reach.  )


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 11, 2005)

Kylala just stays hunkered down in her hiding spot, she knows its a good one, she tenses up her legs, ready to spring up and use her charged uphand to shock the Dragon.

OOC: ready an action to attack the Dragon with a touch attack, should do 8d6, assumong it gets through the ressistance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

"Where did the fellow run off to?  Sorry I popped off there, I guess I was needed.  Where's our scaly friend?" Lalreth asks, his bow knocked, looking around for the suddenly-absent dragon.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 12, 2005)

Hond readies himself to fire at the dragon once more if it breaks the surface "Makla get back here behind something"


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 12, 2005)

"I see you are back for the fun then?  It's a brass so don't get your hair crisped."  Aphram chuckles roughly and keeps his attention on the water in case the dragon should break at any moment, arrow nocked.









*OOC:*


that's fine EvilHalfling


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 12, 2005)

Round 5: 
Aphram, you can see the glittering shape of the dragon, about 10' below the surface of the water. At least part of it is directly below you. 
If Aphram would step away from Grim, then I could stay under his protection, in both seeming and actuality.  Kel'leth finishes another spell with a chant and a wave, but nothing appears to happen. Makla ducks around behind the barrel, taking cover.  The boat shudders with repeated impacts as the hull is battered from below. The sound of splintering wood and rushing water is probably not a good sign.  The captain yells  Ahhh!  My ship!  Men, start a bail chain, and report ! two the crew scramble up out of the galley, looking scared.  Abe stammers – It put a hole in her Sir, we can take one more like it and keep her afloat, but three holes .. we sinking then. 

Ooc  Lareth were you counting the Cats Grace and Bless that are both still in effect? 
Aprham spot Nat 20+  The dragon has 100% cover from the water, but is visable. 
Initiatives: Velsouvous 21(r-charge), Lareth(r)20, Aprham(r) 19, Kel'leth 16, Grim(r) 13, Makla 12, Kylala(r) 11,  Dragon 10, Captain&Crew 9, Hond(r) 7
(r) means readied  action for when dragon appears, or gets close. 


```
....w/\w.
...w/M.\w    Makla
...|o.Ho|    water, Hond, sand 
...|....|    
...|wwm.|    foremast –only partially in windwall
...w..cc|    Crew  
...w.xx.|    
...|wxx.|     
...|w...|     windwall 
..D|AwwL|    Dragon?(under boat), Apraham, mainmast, Lareth 
...|GGV.w    Velsouvous
...|GGKow    Kel’leth, Kylyea (somehow)
...|=C=ow    ladder, captain, ladder, barrel
...|uuuu|    
...|uuuu|
...|uTTu|   
...........
```


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

OOC - Not counting those spells no.  In that case, my attack goes up by three.

*Hearing that the dragon is now underwater, and feeling the terrible blows, Lalreth rushes to the side of the ship.  If he can see the dragon, he fires an arrow into the water, hoping to goad the dragon into coming topside again.*

"Come here you scaly devil..."


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck - The largest Little Mermaid*

Grim stands waiting for the Dragon to surface and fly overhead. Instead, he almost falls over from the abrupt battering the ship takes from under the surface.. He hears as the crew come scrambling out of the galley saying that the dragon has busted a hole in the ship, and that it can't take much more or it will sink. _I knews we shoulda taken the tunnel instead!_ he thought to himself.

 Standing here wasn't going to accomplish anything. Grim peers over the side of the ship and sees the dragon in the water down below him attacking the hull. The massive fair-orc looks up to the sky and almost in-audibly utters _Grant me the strength and skill I need Grishnaak!_

 The 12 foot tall over-sized fair orc roars out in a loud battlecry *"RrrrrrAHHHHHHH!"* and the veins running up the side of his neck and forehead pulse out. With a huge grin on his face he cries out: *"Orc overboard!"* and with that, takes an overhand grip on *Venomtooth* as if to use it in a downward stabbing motion, holds his breath,  and hops over the railing of the ship down into the water, and, hopefully, ONTO the Dragon, driving his greatsword past it's scales and into it's tender lizard flesh!

(OoC- Grimhild activates his Feat of Strength from the Strength Domain and hops over the railing of the ship. Jump check: +4 (+9 Str, -5 ACP) His intent is to jump down into the water and onto the dragon [or beside it, whatever, he just wants to attack it, but if can actually LAND on it, even better] and attack the dragon. If the falling motion can count for a charge, he'd like to "charge". Attack: +15 (+17 if can charge), Dmg: 3d6 +13 +1acid, Crit: 19-20x2.

Yes, I am/Grim is psycho  )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 15, 2005)

Round 5.5 (or events before the offical end of round 6) 

Lareth shoots off the side of the boat, but his arrow only goes a few feet through the water, before slowing and floating away. Grim dives off the boat with and enormous splash, he sinks straight for the dragon, but slower than a fall.   His Black Sword cleaving down, but the blow is miss-timed and it glances harmlessly off the dragons hide. The Dragon strikes out at him with enough strength to rip through the hull, but Grims protections hold firm against it.   His body then crashes against the beast forcing it down and driving the air from its lungs. 
The Dragon rolls out from under him and swims towards the surface, but a parting blow from the Warrior priest cuts a bloody rent in its hide.  
The Orc sinks into the darkness of the water, disappearing from view. 
The Dragon swims to the surface and gathers new lung fulls of air as its wings beat and it prepares to take once more to the air.  Blood stains the water around it. 
You Little Ones Cannot Defeat the Majestic Glitterscale With Such Desperate Tricks! 



OOC: Lareth fires – dragon has 100% cover, no chance of hit. 
Grim Jump check 16+4=20 lands on dragon, Attack 3+13=18  miss, Dragon AoO 10+10 =20 miss, Grims Bull rush 10+12 =22 Dragons BR 7+10 =17 dragon pushed 5’ down. Grim AoO 13+13=26 hit, Damage 13+14 =27/2 = 13 Grim then sinks 50’ down.  
Dragon @ -92 hp 

I am assuming that everyone who had not acted was delaying (full round of action your iniative will drop to after the dragon) or or readying (standard action, initative will change to just before the dragon moves again.) Everyone but Grim and Lareth can react to the dragon's surfacing.   

```
......w/\w.
.....w/M.\w    Makla
.....|o.Ho|    water, Hond, sand 
.....|....|    
.....|wwm.|    foremast –only partially in windwall
.....w..cc|    Crew  
.....w.xx.|    
.....|wxx.|     
DD...|L...|     Lareth,windwall 
DD.GG|Aww.|    Dragon(surfaced), Apraham, mainmast, 
...GG|..V.w    Velsouvous
.....|..Kow    Kel’leth, Kylyea (somehow)
.....|=C=ow    ladder, captain, ladder, barrel
.....|uuuu|    
.....|uuuu|
.....|uTTu|
```


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2005)

*Frowning at his miss, Lalreth knocks another arrow.  When Glitterscale takes to the air, Lalreth grins widely.*

"This is no trick, scaleface!" he says with a laugh in his voice.

OOC - Full ranged attack on Glitterscale.


----------



## azmodean (Apr 15, 2005)

Velsouvous continues to wait for the dragon to come within reach.  (OOC: readied action)


----------



## Mithran (Apr 15, 2005)

Hond aims carefully then fires at the dragon then draws his sword "Come closer and have a taste of my blade Glitterscale!"


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylala just continues to wait patiently in her hiding spot, ready to spring up at the dragon if he evr comes in range of her charged up fist.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

*Lalreth also noticed, with a feeling of utter astonishment, that Grim leapt over the side of the ship to his certain doom.*

"Would someone kindly go fish the half-orc out of the water before he drowns and comes back to haunt us in our sleep?  I need my beauty rest!" he adds to the others, covering his concern and fear with his flipitant remark.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 16, 2005)

Round  6
Aprham fires a single shot that sinks into the dragon’s front claw.  Hond’s bolt although placed as precisely as his previous shots, bounces of the dragons hide with nary a scratch.  Kel'leth gestures impotently, again for no obvious results. Glitterscale prepares to leap into the air, the beating of his glittering wings stiring up the water around him into a froth. 

OoC: Aprham 10+15= 25, (9dmg), Hond 20 natural, 13+7 unconfirmed critical 0 dmg after DR. 
Dragon @ - 101 Hp 
 Initiatives: Velsouvous 21(r), Lareth 20, Kel'leth 16, Grim 13, Makla 12, Aprham 11 Kylala(r) 11, Hond 11, Dragon 10, Captain&Crew 9, 
(r) means readied action for when dragon appears, or gets close.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Grimhild "walks on water" Uggluck*

Grim sinks down in the water, looking up and seeing the slightly bloody dragon surface to the water. _I gots 'ah little more for ya lizard!_ Grim concentrates and presses his palm against his chest plate and soon he is rocketing towards the surface. Upon reaching the surface of the water he bursts through it in a great splash of water, and hovers 1 inch off the surface of it. The ship is next to him on his right, and on his left, the Dragon, furiously flapping it's wings as it prepares to take off into the air.

*"Oh no's yuu dont big lizard!"* Grim takes a step towards the dragon intent on attack it, but at the last second has a different thought....

(OoC- As per the OoC thread, Grim casts WaterWalk on himself, and upon surfacing takes a 5 foot step towards the dragon. If the dragon takes off into the air, it should move through Grim's threatened area, and he'll use his AoO to attempt to grapple the dragon.)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 20, 2005)

Round 7 
Lareth fires twice his arrows bouncing harmlessly off the dragons hide. 
Aphram’s volley strikes home once, the dragon looking weaker after many arrows. Grim comes bobbing to the surface like a cork and tries to bear hug the great beast, but a quick flash of snapping teeth drives him back, the dragons mouth dripping blood. Grim’s eyes lock with the Wyrms and he almost succumbs to the waiting death within 
The Dragon Leaps up onto the Boat with a powerful downbeat, and grabs at Ke’leth with his teeth, closing only on empty air causeing the Image of Kel'leth to wink out.  The Great beast rolls on the deck making it difficult to strike. The boat pitches in response to the dragon landing on the deck, but everyone keeps their feet.  Velsouous is ready and his fist hammers home against the dragon.  Kylala slides out from behind the barrel into the open space where Kel’leth appeared to stand and lightly touches the dragons head. The electricity sparkles and dies. A burst red light comes from the cabin, and a harsh cry. “Aaaiieee Damn warlock!, do not touch me again with your dark powers!”
Hond rushes forward, but due to the tangle of crew and ship, cannot reach the dragon in time to strike it.  Glitterscale now somewhat bedraggled, and annoyed by the illusion, gathers for another leap.  His tail swishing angrily 

OOC Lareth 4+14 =18, 9+9=18. Aprham 17+13=30(9dmg), 7+13=20, 3+9=12; Grim touch attack 2+11=13 hit, dragons AoO ac 29 (grim takes 13 dmg)no grapple. Grim sv 8+11=19 sv fear. Dragon grabs at Kel’leth(fighting defensively).  Velsouvous 20 Nat, confirmed 18+7,(17 damage) Kylala hits, SR 18 fails, Kel’leth misses, strikes captain instead 16 damage. 
Balance Checks:  Lareth 12, Aphrahm 15, Velsouvous 11, Kylala 18, Kel’leth 18, Captain 16, Makla 21, 
_Dragon @  - 127 hp _
Initiatives:, Lareth 20, Grim 13, Makla 12, Aprham 11.8 Kylala 11.6, Kel'leth 11.5, Velsouvous 11.4, Hond 11.2, Dragon 10, Captain&Crew 9, 


```
......w/\w.
.....w/M.\w    Makla
.....|o..o|    water,sand 
.....|....|    
.....|.mm.|    foremast –
.....|..cc|    Crew  
.....|.xx.|    
.....|.xx.|     
.....|L...|     Lareth, 
..GG.|Amm.|    Grim on surface of ocean, Apraham, mainmast,
..GG.|[COLOR=DarkOrange]DD[/COLOR]VH|    [COLOR=DarkOrange]DRAGON[/COLOR] on Deck, Velsouvous, Hond 
.....|[COLOR=DarkOrange]DD[/COLOR]Ko|    Kylyea 
.....|=C=o|    ladder, captain, ladder, barrel
.....|uuuu|    
.....|uuuu|    Kel’leth? In cabin
.....|uTTu|   
.........
```


----------



## Mithran (Apr 20, 2005)

Hond (if possible) get's up on the barrel next to him and climbs over to the ladder, then if he has the chance attempts to swing at the dragon.

If it isn't possible to climb over to the ladder next to the captain Hond will simply move back to allow Kylea to get out of the dragons reach if she feels the need.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 20, 2005)

"Dragon Dung," Kylala mutteres to herself as her electrical spell seemed to have no effect on the great brute, he had to be hurting, but she hadn't added very much to it, only with her weakest spells had she accomplished anything.  The nimble thief decides that tackling the dragon head on was foolish for anybody but maybe Grim now that he was so big, well, big and stupid.  The young girl, darts the the left in a dazzling display of flips and cartweels past the captain, trying to avoid being right in front of the thing.  She stops when she is on the opposite side of the dragon from Lareth and Aphram, figuring that getting it between her and the two dragon hunters, and then between Hond and Grim on the otherside, getting the thing as surrounded as possible would only help.  During her sprint she had drawn her second short sword from its sheath.

With barely a time for thought she darts forward at the things flank, stabbing for the junction of the scales where she might be able to pierce through to actually hurt it.

OOC:
Move action: tumble and draw, moving to be opposite Aphram so we have the thing in a fourway crossfire.  I don't know if that counts for flanking and sneak Attack.
Attack Action: Strike with one of her masterwork shortswords, +8 (1D6) or (4D6)

```
......w/\w.
.....w/M.\w    Makla
.....|o..o|    water,sand 
.....|....|    
.....|.mm.|    foremast –
.....|..cc|    Crew  
.....|.xx.|    
.....|.xx.|     
.....|L...|     Lareth, 
..GG.|Amm.|    Grim on surface of ocean, Apraham, mainmast,
..GG.|DDVH|    DRAGON on Deck, Velsouvous, Hond 
.....|DD.o|
.....|KC=o|    Kylala, captain, ladder, barrel
.....|uuuu|    
.....|uuuu|    Kel’leth? In cabin
.....|uTTu|   
.........
```


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

*Lalreth curses silently and focuses on firing at the beast again.  He skips backwards a bit so he won't get snapped at and looses another arrow at Glitterscale.*

OOC - Moving backward ten feet, +12 to attack, 1d8+2/x3.


----------



## azmodean (Apr 20, 2005)

(OOC: The first strike Velsouvous makes against the dragon each round will be a stunning attempt, even though they aren't likely to work.  Fortitude save DC 16 to resist being stunned.  Also a generous DM might increase the save DC on a critical hit   A stunned character can’t act, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a -2 penalty to AC.  Velsouvous has 3 stunning fist attempts per day.)

Velsouvous launches into a blur of motion, attacking with hands, feet, knees and elbows.  (OOC: flurry of blows, +8/+8 1d6+5 dmg, first attack is another stunning fist at DC 16.  Also +2 from flanking if Grim can get in melee range while on the water.)

Alternatively, if by the time his turn comes up the dragon is either dropped or seems to be near deaths door (less than 10HP, if Velsouvous has no way to determine that then use flurry as outlined above) Velsouvous will invoke Vixzu's power and use his _Death Touch_, a supernatural touch attack which kills the target if it has 3d6 or fewer HP remaining, no save, no SR.  Invoking a supernatural ability does not provoke an attack of opportunity.
Vixzu, accept this soul as payment for the wrongs it has committed.

If Glitterscale flies away, provoking an attack of opportunity from Velsouvous, he will attempt to grapple the dragon, with the idea that you can't fly and grapple at the same time.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 20, 2005)

Hond's eyes lock on the dragon and he gives it a look that speaks of utter hatred. Hond's muscles tighten and he lets out a blood chilling yell as he steps forward and brings his sword down on the dragon in a chain of vicious attacks.

OOC: Rage 5 foot step and full attack +14/+9 (rage, bless and racial bonus vs. dragons) Rage raises his Con to 24 and Str to 20, it also drops his AC to 14(18 vs dragon).


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck - minus 13 hp, 43hp left.*

Grim winces as the dragon bites into his flesh and has a small mental flash of the dragon ripping him to shreds with his claws, but quickly shakes the thought from his head. He watches as it hops up onto the side of the ship, not fly away like he thought it would. Grim sees the blood streaming out of it's hide as it makes the short hop through the air and figures the dragon is making one last desperate attempt to get it's main prey. Drastic times call for drastic measures.. _ah must git to it before it leaps off into the air!_ he thinks to himself.

 Grim steps closer to the ship, reaches up and grasps the side of the railing and attempts to hoist himself up and use his long limbs to his advantage and attack the dragon with *Venomtooth*.

(OoC- Grim takes a diagonal step towards the ship [so that he is ligned up with the dragon] and climbs up the side of the ship, and attacks the dragon while hanging on. I believe you said it would be climbing hastily? I'll give you his regular stats, you asign whatever penalties.. hehe. Grim's climb is: +2 (+7 str, -5acp). Grim's attack is: +13 (+15 - should be flanking?) Dmg 3d6 +11 +1acid Crit 19-20x2) EDIT- and if Grim gets an AoO from the dragon moving through his threatened area, he'll just make another regular attack.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 22, 2005)

*A Dragon's Good-Bye*

Round 8 

The rolling of the boat sends Aprham falling against the mast.  His head meets the wood with a sickening crunch and he slumps unconscious to the deck. Lareth retreats and fires into the crowd around the dragon, imbedding the arrow in its flank. Grim struggles mightily to climb to the deck, but is not able to pull himself up. Kylala nimbly slides past the dragon and slips her blade into a break in the scales, forcing the non magical blade into its flesh.  Chanting can be heard from the cabin, Are you all right Sir? Yes of course, I know it was only an accident. Velsovous punches the Dragon twice, both hits glancing off the steel-hard scales, but the dragon still winces in pain from the impact  Hond steps forward and the Sword of the Stars plunges into the dragons flesh, in exultation Hond glances up and his eyes meet those of the dragon.  His mind is trapped in the infinite worlds that lie behind those eyes, and he freezes like a mouse before a snake.  The great sword dangles limply in his fingers.  Glitterscale’s thrashing tail smashes into Kylala he then leaps over the top of Velsovous who shouts You aren't getting away now!  and grabs desperately at the dragon's hind leg as it passes by his head, only to be viciously slapped aside by its tail. Kylala’s last sword thrust bounces harmlessly off is scales.  Glitterscale soars a long way out over the waters, before dipping to plunge once more beneath the waves.  Not This Time Humans! He trumpets, just before the water closes over him 

Round 8 
Ooc: Lareth 15+12=27 (6dmg), Grim Climb 6+2 =8 fails to get into the boat, tries again – 13+2=15, DC 15 to pull up, + 5 for hasty climb = 20
Kyala 13+10=23 tumble, Attack 18+10=28 (12 dmg after DR), Velsouvious Nat 20 unconfirmed,(4dmg after DR)4+8=12 and miss, Dragons sv 13+11,) Hond 14+8=22 miss, 9+17=26 hit (15 dmg)Dragon stuns Hond will save 6+6=12 stunned for 3 rounds., Tail slap PA =6, 17+9 =26, defensively hits (Kylala 17 dmg), Velsouvous 17+8 hits w/ touch attack, Dragons AoO 12+9=21  (Vel 20 damage) Kylala AoO 11+10 =21 miss. 
 Dragon @ -160 hp.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 23, 2005)

Hond, still boiling with rage yells "Coward!" then lowers his blade and watchs to see if the dragon will retreat in shame or come back and die Hond would like it to.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2005)

Aphram grumbles in his unconsciousness.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

"Oh dear, I'm afraid he's going to be rather cranky when he wakes up in the morning..." Lalreth says, furrowing his brow in concern.  When he sees Grim climb up from the water as if he had just fallen from a log, rather than into the ocean in full armor.  "Name of the Singing Waters!  I thought you had gone to lecture the fishes on the virtues of Grishnaak, Grim!  Don't scare Hibou like that again, he'll start molting and then we'll have feathers _everywhere_."


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 23, 2005)

Kylala wuffs as she gets knocked back against the captains cabin losing her breath from the powerful tail stroke.  She makes a feeble swipe as the dragon tries to leap from the boat, but her blades glance off the creatures thick scales.  Seeing the Dragon escape beneath the waves, the young girl sags back against the comforting weight of the wood behind her.  "That was not fun, not quite so bad as it could have been from all the stories or anything, but we came off well for being so trapped on the boat." the girl sighed.

When Grim climbs back on deck, she smiles up a him, "I'm lad your back up here among the breathing, it wouldn't be a shame to have to do this all without you."


----------



## Mithran (Apr 23, 2005)

Hond turns around to look at the others and offers a hand up to Kylala "How badly are the rest of you hurt?"


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 24, 2005)

Kylala just takes the offered and uses it for momentum in a front flip, landing lightly on her feet.  "I'm okay, just a bit winded.  Too bad we couldn't get him a bit more, one less dragon in the world would have been a worthy goal, and it still is."  She grins, and looks towards the captain, "Do you think we have worked off our fare Captain?" she jokes, her eyes sparkling mischeviously.

The young thief heads back to wear she had seen the glass eye and does her best to re-locate it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 24, 2005)

Makla: Ive hunted whales before, And I dont think that dragon can stay long under water. We have a three man rowboat...  
The captain, who is badly hurt appears in the doorway, Crew! get the rowboat out of the hold. 

Occ:  Hond you are still stunned, but will be okay by the time the life boat is readied - Aphram could be roused by heal check or minor spell.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim curses in orcish about not being able to climb up and attack the dragon before it flew away. He pauses for a moment, re-sheathes *Venomtooth*, closes his eyes and sticks his hands out infront of him, palms facing the ship and softly speaks a few words. Satisfied that all is well, he reaches up to the side of the ship and grasps the railing. Now that he is not rushed, he takes his time to find the proper foot/handholds and gives himself a mighty yank, pulling himself up the side of the ship (and in the process pulling *that* side of the ship down a bit closer to the water) and back upon the deck.

 Upon hearing Lalreth's and Kylala's comments, Grim lets out a bit of a laugh and says *"Hurr! Yuu's think I would leap off to my death? Sorry, but Grishnaak wants me in *this* world for a bit longer!"* and smiles his big goofy grin. *"Besides, I didn't see any fish that where worthy of being told about Grishnaak down there!* he says with a wink to Lalreth.

 Grim looks to the captain, *"Well's, 'ah did the best I could ta protect yuu's ship captain. She's not on fire from it's breath, 'ah stopped it from putting more holes in 'er, and the hole she did put in her aint there no more. 'Ahm just sorry we's couldn't kill the beast and claim it's hide!"* says the 12 foot fair-orc. 

 Grim hears talk of the rowboat being mentioned. *"I'm all for finding the beast and finishing the job, but 'ah think it'd be moving ALOT faster underwater than we could move. Dragons be smart from what Fizzlewick told me, and we gave that one quite a good beating. It's probably running off to lick it's wuunds. Wee just hafta be prepared for if it tries to come back in a few days or so to try again. How much longer till we gets ta our destination captain?"*

(OoC- Grim casts "Make Whole" on the hole the dragon busted in the ship, and then pulls himself back up on deck. He does NOT end any of his spells, and will let them just run out naturally... JUST incase.. hehe. I pretty much kept it to one round's worth of actions in this post, so if we are not running in rounds anymore, let me know, and Grim will tend to those that need healing.)


----------



## azmodean (Apr 25, 2005)

Velsouvous invokes Vixzu's power to heal Aphram (cure minor wounds, 1 pt.).  Turning to the rest of the group, he says, We should take all opportunities to finish off the beast.  It could go even worse for us if it returned after having time to plan and fully healed.  Turning to the captain and Makla, Velsouvous continues, I hope "three man boat" is just a name, because otherwise we have a difficult choice before us, also how difficult is it to row a boat untrained?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 25, 2005)

Round 9? 
Shouts from the echo up from the hold “Captain he healed the boat!”  
Captain walks out on the deck next to Lareth, and he gestures at the shore visable off the side of the boat: that’s your island. This has certainly put me in your debt.  Its 3-4 days to good drop off points.  As for the row boat – Rowing is mostly strength – but you have to be coordinated, and practice helps.  You could cram 5 if you don’t bounce around, with one of those rowing.  

Kylala – you dig the glass eye out from behind the barrel – it is has something unpleasantly damp and sticky on the back.  Grim begains climbing up (ooc finish as move action in rnd 10)

Aphram wakes up - his hands still clutching his bow. 
from inside the apparently empty cabin, Is the beast gone then? I will not be chasing after it.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 25, 2005)

Kylala lifts up the glass eye and examines it, her sensitive finger tips tracing it.  When the thief feels the tacky wetness, she lets out an "eww," and quickly brings it over to the Warlock and hands it to him.  Giving him a smile, she starts to pepper him with questions about magic.  She didn't know what she was doing, and here was a captive audience, they were all stuck on the boat anyway, and the subject really did fascinate her.

"So, how did you make that whole cloud thing?  It was magic right?  I bet your a really powerful wizard and you know a lot of spells.  I know just a little bit of magic...thats what I used on the Dragon, my little acid splash, but its nothing like you can do I'd bet.  Do you think you could teach me any more magic, or more about it?  While we're travelling together."  the girl asks rapid fire.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 27, 2005)

Hond looks around then says "So are we going after the beast or not?, if we are we should go now as soon I shall be weakened"


----------



## azmodean (Apr 27, 2005)

If we have any chance of catching up to the beast, we need to take it as soon as that rowboat is ready.  It will be a much more dangerous opponent if it has time to prepare, not to mention any allies it may have.  I fear for our chances though, all it needs to do is get out of bowshot and fly away, we would never be able to catch it.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim looks in the distance and sees the shore. He turns to the captain *"So that there is our island we's be going too? An you say it's 3 or 4 more days till we get there? It duunt look that far to me.."* says the fair orc sort of confused.

 He looks to his companions and says *"I don't think Glitterlizard is coming back. Fizzlewick told me they's smart lizards, and we gave that one a really good beating. We'd never catch up to it, and that little rowboat only holds 5.. we's 6 of us."*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 29, 2005)

Captain gestures at the island visible of the side of the ship. Its rather large.  I was going to sail east and drop you off about in 3 days – but it would still be a bit of a hike to Onuthod over some small mountains,  We could turn and sail west around the island instead, It would take four days but bring you much closer.  We would pass a ruined city and make landing north of it, only an hour or so from the town.  The captain heads to the front of the boat and reloads, but is staring back at you. 

The cabin is apparently empty, but when you hold out the eye Kel’leth fades slowly into view. He takes the eye away from you and turns his back slipping it  beneath his veil. 
“Slow down child, there are many roads to power.  My power was received in exchange for sacrifice and devotion, much like Grimhild Uggluck’s, although he and I wield very different energies. I believe the atmospheric disturbance was his.  I have heard rumors that people here can use dragons as sources of magical power, and 
judging by your eyes, the rumor is true. 
 I can tell you about what magic is capable of, and make suggestions about what you should try, but not actually teach the wielding of it. 



Ooc: waiting for a decision on the row boat, 1 for, 1 against, 2 uncommitted, 2 silent. 
Kylala: Are you planning your next level in sorcerer? Leveling is ways off, but if you are headed that way the change will last.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 29, 2005)

Kylala was ignoring the suggestion of chasing the Dragon in a rowboat, the Dragon was smart, and already underwater, all it had to do was hit the boat and everyone in it would probably die, just look at what the thing had down to a ship as big as this, it would turn a rowboat to kindling.

"I really don't know where my power comes from, not really, I can just do things with it, I would like to learn more.  Right now I can only really put people to sleep, or make my hands shock like lightning.  Everything else is just little things that I figured out, like little bits of acid to melt stuff, stuff like that.  If someone would teach me, I'm sure that I think I might be able to do a lot more."  the thief explained.

OOC:Yea, I was planning on continuing with Sorcorer, its what I took for my last level as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2005)

"Nay, no rowboat.  Too easy to get swamped.  I say we stay with our fine captain.  How's about we go west then?  It would be much faster that us trying to hike across mountains, and it's a little harder to get ambused on the water, eh?"" Lalreth chimes in.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 29, 2005)

"Alright, no row boat" Hond leans back visibly weakened "And as for ambush on land, well perhaps we could be ambushed more easily by small creatures but we would be better hidden from dragons." 

"Add to that that we can maneuver and who ever we are fighting can't sink what we are standing on and I believe you get a _much_ better path"
OOC: Hond ends the rage now as he isn't planning on slaying anyone during this discussion.


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 2, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim nods his head with Hond's words.

*"I don't care which way we's go, both fine with me. Tho', gettin off this boat seems purty guud. How long a hike is it over tha' mountains captain? Is it hard climbings..? What about tha other way, you mention ruined city. Why is it ruined?"*

(OoC- at the moment, Grim is really indefferent as to which way we go. That could change based on the answers to the questions he asked though..)


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Aphram grimaces, rubbing the minor bump on his head.  His first reaction is to follow Glitterscale, although his general rationality kicks in, assuring him that such a decision would be folly on the scale of suicide should Glitterscale decide to capsize such a small craft.  "I second going west."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 3, 2005)

After The Dragon: 
The captain winces and stagers, Velsouvous do you have any healing left? If Velsovous walks over to the bow of the boat, the captain whispers to him. Velsouvous [sblock] 
Your on my side right? And you have strong defenses against enchantments.  I think that Kel’leth has been holding me under some kind on control.  It broke when he accidentally shot me during the last battle.  He chanted and I think tried to ensnare me again, but I was on guard.  I pretended it worked. But I don’t think it will fool him long.  He has time to get at the elf and the girl, but the others should be okay, What should we do?” [/sblock]

Kylyea [sblock] As you and Kel’leth continue discussing magic you notice that his wounds are slowly healing.  They have stopped bleeding slowly scabb over. He notices your glance – my healing only works on me I’m afraid. [/sblock]

Aphram and Lareth- you still feel energized and a little twitchy, even more so than after most battles.  

Makla has the crew stand down the row boat, and finish bailing out the water in the now sealed hold. They then begins to refit the ships sails.  It will be another minute or so before we can be on our way.   The some of the crew yells thanks to  you for saving the boat and many express amazement that all of you succeeded in driving off the dragon.  “How long do you think it will take the Dragon to recover, then? I figure the city was destroyed by dragons but, it is in beter repair than most. But then, I hear that the habor ain't safe for boats."


----------



## azmodean (May 5, 2005)

Velsouvous walks over to the captain:
[sblock]
I'm afraid I have used most of the healing gifts granted me by Vixzu this day, so this is all I can offer.  Velsouvous casts Cure Minor wounds on the captain.  (1 pt. healing)  Velsouvous' eyes grow wide as the captain relates his true reason for calling Velsouvous over. This is indeed ill news, if Kel'leth has nefarious purposes then it would have been better to be rid of him and the dragon at one stroke, but no matter now.  Do you know if anything you have told me previously is false?  We could easly kill him now, he is quite weakened, but I would prefer to subdue him and ascertain the truth.  No offence intended, but your word is not strong enough to cause me to kill a man.  For this I will need to prepare, especially knowing that he is capable of controling minds.  One last thing, do you know what the dragon meant by "Foul Practicioner"?  Is this perhaps related to his domination of your will?  Velsouvous leaves once he has his answers.
[/sblock]
After a discussion with the captain, Velsouvous turns and shouts, Grim!  How about we have a sparring match?  I wish to work out some manuvers the blasted dragon used on me and counters to them.
To Grim:
[sblock]I have ill news from the captain.  He claims that Kel'leth has been using magic to control him.  I think we should both ask our gods for the ward which protects against foreign influences so we may prevent him from doing the same to us all, then attempt to subdue him on the morrow.  The captain is especially concerned that Kylyea and Lalreth may be controled.  Until then act as if nothing has happened.  Do you have any suggestions as to who we should talk to or plans on how to discern the truth in this situation?[/sblock]
After the match, Velsouvous meditates.
OOC to EvilHalfling:
[sblock]Velsouvous will try to act nonchalant for the rest of the day, unfortunately his bluff modifier is -1, so he mostly just tries to not draw attention.  He will not discuss the issue with anyone else unless Grim gives him some reason to do so.  The next morning he prepares three Protection from Good spells as his first level spells.  The rest of the spell selection remains as is.[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (May 5, 2005)

"The question of which path we take has yet to be answered, along with the question of how long the hike over the mountains is. Captain?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

"I'm guessing it's longer than going the same distance by boat," Lalreth points out flipitantly.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 5, 2005)

The captain talks with Velsouous for a bit then replies to the rest of your questions: 
My friend Kel'leth hired my ship, and we are headed east from the island but I feel that I owe you much for saving my ship.   I don't know how long the mountains will take as I have never been here, but on the map it is perhaps 20 miles.  Since most of you want to go west I could dock near Onuthod and pick up some supplies, unless Kel'leth has an objection. Kel'leth? 

Kel'leth comes out of the cabain, and the situation is explained to him again.  Captain, why dont we look over your charts and see what the detour would add to my travel plans? But I owe you all as well, I don't anticipate any problems. 
Oh, and Ill be needing some food.  Aphram do you still have my wand? 

Aphram and Lareth
The excess energy deserts both of you suddenly and you are both ravonusly hungry.  You have both taken advantage of Cats Grace before, but this time it seems to have some odd side effects.

Velsouous:[sblock]  I dont really know much about him, I only met him a few days before I met you.  I haven't seen him do anything magical besides what happened in the fight.  I do know that he was invisible in the cabin, even after shooting me.  He really told me the same as you that he is going on a quest to an island east of here to a island that is hostile to dragons. [/sblock]

A few hundread yards away the Dragon bursts forth from the sea, and flies rapidly inland, disapearing at an incredible rate.  His speed seems uneffected by his grievous wounds. 

For those looking at Kylala: Her eyes have changed completely, they now look cat-like or Draconic, with a vertical pupil and the whites have become a deep bronze/green.  As natives you may have seen humans and hairfeet with this before, all were powerful Sorcerers. 
http://www.enworld.org/images/avatars/tn_75660_jpg.jpg

the crew will begin fitting the sails to turn back south before heading west.  They also stow away all the crossbows used in the battle, and return Kel'leths bow to him. 


OOC: any immediate actions? and/or anything before the next dawn?


----------



## Super Girl (May 5, 2005)

Kylala spends the rest of the day sitting up in the rigging, smiiling as normal, proud that they had fought off a dragon, but also wondering about her powers, about what she would be able to do, what she would become with all the power.  She wasn't a bad girl, she enjoyed trouble, but not hurting people, so maybe... maybe the group would stick together and use her power to stop the dragons for hurting people... possibly liberating dragon treasure at the same time as well, now the types of things a dragon would horde, well, that would be an interesting thing to see. And if simply being near a dragon would make her power stronger, well she would have to know for certain.


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 6, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim speaks to Velsouvous:
[sblock] *Controlling him he says? Hmm, that's not guud at all than! Let meh think on this fur a bit and see if'n I can remember anything more about the veiled one. This tricky situation.. if we wait to figure out what's really going on, he'll have his spells back. If we're wrong though, that not guud. Maybe we shuud see what Aphram says, and let Hond know what's going on as well..* [/sblock]

 Grim will wander over to Hond and speak with him.. * "Yuu fight guud friend! I seen how yuu's werked yerself into a fit of mighty rage!* Grim gets close to Hond and speaks softly to him.. [sblock] *"Hey's, Velsouvous just told me that the captain tolds him that he thinks Kel'leth is trying to control him, and that he thinks Kylala and Lalreth might be under his control as well. We don't know what to do yet, 'cuz who knows if the captain is telling the truth or not? Just wanted to let yuus know what's going on.* [/sblock]

 Grim turns on his heals as he hears the Dragon burst forth from the water and fly towards land. He glares at it and sheaths *Venomtooth*. 

(OoC- Grim will try and think if he remembers anything else about the veiled one. Grim will also change some spells around for the next day. See OOC thread for new list.. that is assuming we get to the next day without any further action.. hehe)


----------



## Mithran (May 6, 2005)

"Thank you for saying something Grim" Hond continues on "You fight good to. Obviously with some help from Grishnaak, to make you the size of a giant. Perhaps I can teach you about my abilities and you can teach me more about yours?."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

"Star's Bow!  Anyone have food?  I'm right starving!" Lalreth suddenly declares.  "I appreciated the magical boost Kel’leth, but does it always leave your recipients wanting to eat a horse?"


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 9, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*



			
				Mithran said:
			
		

> "Thank you for saying something Grim" Hond continues on "You fight good to. Obviously with some help from Grishnaak, to make you the size of a giant. Perhaps I can teach you about my abilities and you can teach me more about yours?."




*"Hurr, yes! Grishnaak gives Grim the strength 'ah need to strike down my foes! I cuud see the advantage of your way of fighting too, friend! I would much like to learn about your fighting style, und if yuu wish, 'ah could teach yuu about Grishnaak as well! See, it all started when......" *(Here, Grim goes into the story about his fight in the woods with the bear, and how he came to have the large "X" shaped scar across his chest. Feel free to read Grim's background in the Rogue's Gallery thread, the story is pretty much the whole first half of it.  )


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 10, 2005)

I’m afraid it does Lareth, the wand has always been odd.  The place where I bought it had vanished the next day.  Sometimes I can’t get it to work at all. 

The ship turns and heads south.  Late in the day it rounds the point of the island and heads north.  It seems quieter than normal as if people are on edge still.  

Lareth, and Kylea are wake and on watch in the wee hours of the morning.  [sblock] first the captain emerges from his quarters and speaks to a few of the on-duty sailors. Lareth hears the captain order a course change (listen 9+13 =22) Kylea missed it (listen 17+0) He returns to the cabin and then Kel’leth emerges and talks to a few sailors as well, then returns to the cabin. [/sblock]  

The boat shifts unexpectedly and begins moving.  Shouting is heard from the Cabin and the Captain and Kel’leth come storming out shouting at each other.  Everyone emerges from sleep to a dull overcast day.  It is still before dawn, and Grim was already on the edge of waking, for his morning workout/prayer. The ship is drawing slowly closer to the island. 

Dear Friends – The captain is playing us false, he intends to unload us on the inhospitable coast and flee south before the Dragon can recover. 

I am intend’n nothing of the sort!  He told me to change course, and forced me to do it with his magic.  Velsouvous can back me up on this.

Betrayer! 
Enchanter! 
OCC: Kylea has regained spells (as it only takes 15 minutes of peace after an 8 hour rest.
While the others have not. (Im assuming that you all regain spells at dawn.  It will take an hour and must be done at the first available opportunity. (If somehing prevents you from praying at dawn.) Anyone still damaged has had a nights rest.


----------



## Super Girl (May 10, 2005)

"Fighting isn't going to solve anything, we're all stuck on the boat at the moment, why don't we all coalm down and try to work thi all out, nice and friendly, well figure out whats going on, and we'll make sure that things go the way they should."  Kylala says, clapping the captain on the shoulder reasuringly.  Judging him to be the more likely to escalate the arguement to blows.

OOC: EH only
[sblock]
Not sure what it would be, but charm person on the captain should be +18DC Will Save, I want the spell to lock natural as part of the act, I guess its a bluff? If so taking 10 for a +20 total.  If the captains lying, and was going to ditch us, as Ky's friend, whenshe asks him about it, he'll most likely admit it, and if it was Kel, well, well find that out too because the captain will stick to the story.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

"Gentlemen, gentlemen, please, let us discuss this like civilized men, oxymoron as that may be.  Captain, I'm sure Kel'leth wouldn't do anything of the sort, and as a matter of fact, I'm sure he didn't, because you ordered the course change before he even spoke to you.  Now, it's entirely understandable that you don't want that nasty boy Glitterscale to to come back, but there's no need to drop us off amongst hostile folks!  It causes just a headache amongst us all.  Besides, didn't we fight him off once?  We can certainly do it again!  Now, how about a compromise before we all fall to stabbing one another's faces off, or worse, start calling each other names.  Is there a close port that's _not_ amongst hostile folks?" Lalreth says with a disarming smile.


----------



## azmodean (May 10, 2005)

After considering the captains and Kel'leths arguments, Velsouvous speaks.  Kel'leth, I cannot place much faith in your argument that the captain intends to abandon us, as from what I have observed, he has no real means to force us to do anything.  On the other hand he has charged you with ensorcelling his mind, and possibly the minds of others.  His charge is the more believable of the two, but that does not make it necessarily true.  Do either of you have proof of your accusations?

To EH:
[sblock]Velsouvous readies to charge Kel'leth and grapple him if he casts a spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (May 10, 2005)

Hond walks over and stands near Kel'leth listening to the conversation then adds his voice to that of Velsouvous "Indeed, some proof would only be reasonable."


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 11, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim is just waking up to perform his daily workout/meditation when all of the commotion happens. Startled, he watches as the events unfold and listens.

_hmmm_ he thinks to himself, _what does inspittle mean? Dun sound good whatever it is.. They's both could be right, and they's both cuud be lying. Wait.. why Lalreth talking about us and hostile tribes..? Best to stay quiet and let them figure things out.. I'll just be ready to help if they's start fightin.._

 Grim will take a few steps back, and look around for Makla to ask her what she thinks of all of this, or if he can't find Makla, one of the crew members that he has a friendly relationship with.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 12, 2005)

Dear friends I have no proof but my word, the captain asked If I would help make sure you all got off the boat as quickly as possible, so that we could be on our way out of the dragons territory.  We looked at the maps the dragon probably claims the whole southern portion of the island as his Own.  If you do not wish to travel with me then I will disembark at Onuthod and find an alternate means to reach my destination. 

I was not plannen anything like that, This bastard told me to have the crew swing closer to the island.  He’s had me under his spell from the get go, I never wouda sailed my ship this far into the north islands if I hada choice.  There are no friendly coasts this far north, it all be under the dragons shadows.  As for proof do any of you have magic that can detect lies or discover enchantments? 

I won’t sail with him for another 3 days. We would all be safer with him dead or at least off the ship. I want no more of  his enchantments and hunting dragons.  He looks around at you for support. 

A few crew members gather, but Makla sends them off to work - The crew and I will sail in whatever direction you command captain, but we don’t want to fight passengers.


----------



## Mithran (May 12, 2005)

"Do you have any magics like the ones the captain speaks of Grim?"


----------



## Super Girl (May 13, 2005)

"I think I've one that might suit, I guess, telling lie from truth isn't really the main purpouse, its kinda what the Captain is saying Kel'leth did already."  the thief offers hesitantly. "It might not work on someone magical though.  We could cast it on the captain though, and that would tell us what we need to know.  It makes someone very, very friendly, but it doesn't control people."


----------



## Mithran (May 13, 2005)

"I will have no such spell cast, but thank you all the same Kylala." Hond pulls Grim away from the others and speaks quietly. 
To Grim:
[Sblock]"As I understand it you pray for spells, if you could ask for any spell that would work in this situation right now I would be most thankful. I will stand watch while you pray and try to keep the situation in hand, frankly I'm not sure I trust any of the others who have the power to weild spells at the moment"[/Sblock]


----------



## Super Girl (May 13, 2005)

"Just as well, I don't actually know what i'm doing really, never actually used that one before..." she says shrugging pleasantly.  "I wonder if it would even work?  Fah, now you have me all curious." she adds light heartedly.  Kylala shrugs and takes a coin from her pocket and starts it spinning through her nimble fingers, awaiting what would be decided.


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 16, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim watches the goings-on and doesn't like what he sees. When Hond pulls him close and speaks to him in private, Grim thinks for a second and responds, making sure to keep his voice down so only Hond can hear him:

[sblock] *"Nuu, 'ahm afraid I don't have a spell like that. Grishnaak does not yet grant me tha' favor to cast the spell that can tell me if someone is lying or not. I had thought about this and was going tuu ask for some other types of spells that 'ah have though. I can detect if the captain is magical, perhaps it could tell us if he is under some type of enchan'munt. I can detect if Kel'leth is of an evil nature.. doon't entirely mean it'd be true whut the captain's saying, but could be a reason why Kel'leth wuud do it. As an extreme measure, I can attempt to dispel any magics on the captain if he really *is* under some kind uf enhan'munt. Really, I dun like this whole deal. I wants ta get off the ship fast as possible. Whuut about yuu? 'ah mean the captain was nice and all bringing us this far, but things are getting too wierd now. Maybe Kel'leth is trying to control him, and maybe the captain is just scarred for his ship about the dragon..."* [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2005)

Shaking his head in slight confusion, "would someone really tell me what's going on?  Or, I'm really just going to shoot the both of them and be done with it," Aphram remarks as he emerges, bow knocked.


----------



## Mithran (May 17, 2005)

Hond nods to Grim then says to Aphram "They are accusing each other of various things, now stop threatening to shoot anyone"


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 19, 2005)

Time passes and the argument draws no closer to a conclusion – the Priests recover their spells – and one or more detect magics reveal that Kel’leth has a divination aura, but that no one else on deck has any current magical auras or active spells.  However that gives no definite answer to the argument. 
OCC: If anyone had a detect magic before resting, I will need to know who, and what your spellcraft is.  
Grim is overheard muttering about his desire to leave the ship.  Meanwhile the ship continues sailing northward.  

After the simple magical tests have been concluded – Kel’leth brings up another problem. 
Well if we are all going to continue to Onuthod then it is no longer possible for me to slumber  in the captains adjoining chartroom.  He would no doubted be tempted to take advantage of my vulnerable condition.  Nor do I care for the option of sleeping unprotected on the deck or in the hold among the captains many loyal adherents. 

You can sleep with the fishes. mutters the captain. 

Perhaps a chaperone for each of us would suffice?

Kel’leth seems to be looking at Kylea and Lareth, while the captain considers Velsouvous, and Hond.  Both avoid looking at Aphram or Grim as both are considered to be too unpredictable.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

"Well, if a chaperone is what you are needing, then I'll be happy to oblige anything that keeps the peace.  Kel'leth here won't leave either my sight or Hibou's, and we all promise to be on our very best behavior, now won't we?" Lalreth says cheerfully.


----------



## Mithran (May 19, 2005)

Hond notes the captain looking at him and speaks up "I'll volunteer for the captain since he needs one too"


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 20, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim crosses his arms infront of him and slightly puffs out his chest. *"Where yuu going to sleep then Kel'leth? Regardless of who watches who, I think we should take shifts watching yuu's both. I will try 'mah best to watch over BOTH of yuu's!"* the tall fair-orc says confidently. Thinking for a moment he adds: *"By tha way, where are we sailing to now? Did we not change course? 'ah think that for the safety of everyone aboard, course decisions should go through both Makla and Meself. This just 'till we gets where we need ta go, then we all leave and yuu's do whatever yuu want after that.."*


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 20, 2005)

If dis truce is gonna be forced on me then we are sailing for Onuthod.  But Im not haven my orders going through other people.  It would still be easiest if you would just help me get Him off the ship now.  But I can tolerate you all watching each of us.  

Bearer, why don’t you keep watch on whoever is on deck, as the captains rooms are a little cramped.  I will continue to sleep in the chart room, while the captain stays in his quarters, once we remove all necessary charts for his use of course.  To further minimize contact, I will sleep during the day, while the captain manages the boat.  And I will stay on deck at nights.  


Fine. 

The captain still appears to be injured (half hp) while Kel'leth is nearly healed. 
Ooc: with no further suggestions the rest of the journey will be in the next post. (monday prolly)


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 22, 2005)

*Grim*

(OoC- Grim will burn "Bless" to cast Cure Light Wounds on the captain. 1d8+5)


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 24, 2005)

The next few days are tense, with everyone watching everyone else.  The chaperones spend a fair amount of the voyage crammed into the two 10x20 rooms that are the captain’s suite.  

The following day a note is found attached to the mast saying that one of the sailors stole from another sailor while in port.  The accused named in the note admits his guilt.  The captain’s response is to announce that that sailor will leave the boat at Onuthod as well, 
without pay or a cent to his name.  

One day the ship rounds a horn of the island with a pair of mountain peaks that standing well away from the islands other mountains. 
The next you cross a bay, and you are told the ruined city is nearby.  Aprham catches sight of what he thinks are a pair of scaled, nearly human heads watching the ship as it sails by, shaugin? skum? something else? The distances are too great to be sure.  
Late that day the ship anchors off a small cove, there are no apparent docking facilities, but a worn trail leads inland. 

There ya go, Now get off my ship. 
He will hand Hond his crossbow – you did well by me, this bow will be better in your hands than mine. You watch him Velsovuos, he is up to no good.

I am wounded Sir, an I consider this a betrayal of the trust I placed in you.  I will not soon forget it.  You will never recieve any further paying custom from me or any of my allies. The rest of you crew I forgive, you acted on your captains orders and with honor.  

Abe pats Kylea – be careful, then.  He clasps hands with Grim – Thanks for fix’n the ship. And good luck to the rest of Ya.

Talas comes out on deck to see you off as well. Squinting his eyes against the unaccustomed daylight – he hands Lareth a pair of dead mice, their tails tied together. He whispers Id give more but you’ve already won most of my gold, Ill just have to owe you the 3 silver. 

Makla stays silent but as the last group rows away from the boat.  Stay alive, and don’t let the  next one get away, we don’t need anymore angry dragons on the loose. 

OOC : The rowboat seats 3 comfortably 5 when crammed.  Anyone want to play the boat crossing game?  6 PCs, Kel’leth and the banished sailor.


----------



## Mithran (May 24, 2005)

Hond takes the crossbow from the captain "I did only what was right, but I thank you captain." Hond turns to the others "Well I suppose we should be off."


----------



## Super Girl (May 26, 2005)

Kylala, smiles at Abe and clasps hands with him.  "You be safe too, and have lots of adventures so we can tell stories next time we run into each other."  she tells the sailor.  She somehow arranges for herself to be in the first of the rowboats, and sets at the very tip, looking forward out over the water.

"Its time to be off on the next part of our adventure guys." she says excitedly, her nose twitching like a bunn'y at the prospect.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2005)

*Lalreth winks at Talas and gives him a grin, then leaps into the boat.  The mice, of course, go straight to Hibou once they're out of sight.*

"You can drop me off first, if you need to, and I'll secure the shore from mauraders and raiders of all types," Lalreth says cheerfully.


----------



## Mithran (May 26, 2005)

Hond collects his gear and waits to see if some plan for the crossing will emerge.


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 27, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim smiles his big toothy grin and nods when the captain thanks him for fixing the ship. *"Ahh, yuus welcum. 'Ah couldn't have the flying lizard sink mah transportation, and yuus would be out of a profession as well! Suurry things didn'ah go better."*

 With that, Grim looks as Kylala, Hond, and Lalreth are already getting into the rowboat. He looks to Kel'leth and says *"Wull, looks like there's room for two more of us. Let's yuu and me go."* he gets closer to Kel'leth and whispers to him *"I dunno what happened butween yuus and the captain, but as far as 'ahm concerned, it's over now. We's both put it behind us, as we've both got lizards to hunt down! ooo k?"* as they're walking over to the rowboat he'll say in his normal loud voice *"If Aphram seen scale-heads, we need to have some guud fightin power on shore!"*

(OoC- Grim wants to be on the boat with Kel'leth, and doesn't want to leave Kel'leth on the ship and have others go first. If Kel'leth doesn't want to go on this crossing, Grim will pretty much insist that it's for the best, and talk him into doing so. Upon getting on shore, Grim will be scanning the shoreline to prepare for an ambush if there is one, and just keeping an eye on things in general, but mostly Kel'leth. As an aside, I really don't know WHO is going to row the boat back to the ship if the 5 going are Grim, Kel'leth, Hond, Lalreth, and Kylala, I don't think any of them will want to go back, and Grim doesn't want to let Kel'leth out of his sight.. lol!)


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 27, 2005)

Kel'leth smiles at grim, I appreciate it.  We are much alike Bearer  
Makla suggests Alex, (the disgraced sailor) can row you over.  Hond seems willing to wait.  So the first crossing is Kel'leth, Kylea, Grim and Lareth.  Alex returns, picks up Hond, Aprham, Velsovous and a second sailor. 

You all stand on the shore, looking at the boat a hundred yards away – Kel’leth turns to look at you. This has been most interesting, and if I return, I will renew our aquaintance.  With a gesture and a long string of unintelligible words he vanishes. Seven of you remain standing on the shore of the verdant isle of Tacloben.  The trees are low for the most part, and the undergrowth is thick.  The path leading into the interior is hard packed but only 5’ wide. While you can move to the shoulders of the path, over the distance it will be slower. You remember hearing that town is a least an hour away. As you shoulder your gear and come up with a marching order, behind you the ship sets sail, heading north. 

Grim [SBLOCK] your pretty sure that some of what Kel’leth said wasn’t magic at all, just long words in you continents native language.  [/SBLOCK]

Hond – [SBLOCK] go ahead and update your character with a + 1 light x-bow, and 20 bolts. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## RedSwan78 (May 27, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim blinks in astonishment at Kel'leth's dissapearance and waves his arms through the spot and surrounding area of where Kel'leth was standing. *"Gah! First Lalreth duus it, now Kel'leth duus it tew! Yuus guys have to teach me how yuu dissapear like that!"*

 Grim squints his eyes at the ship as it sails off, the sun reflecting up off the water. He stomps his feet a few times on the sandy beach. *"Ahh! it guud to be back on land!* He looks around a bit, and not seeing anything remarkable, looks onto the path.

*"Wull, let's get heading to town then? Or yuus want ta do something around here first?"*

EvilHalfling- [SBLOCK] Grim will try and think and see if he can make sense of anything of what Kel'leth said. If he can't, he'll just forget about it. [/SBLOCK]
(OoC- Grim will actually try and see if he can feel around for Kel'leth right after he dissapears. Assuming nothing happens there, Grim is ready to march off into the forest trail. He wants to be at the very least 3rd in marching order, preferably 2nd though, and if someone suggests it, he'll go first.)


----------



## azmodean (May 28, 2005)

I am certainly glad to be out of that... situation.  Considering our numbers, we need tough individuals in the front, rear, and center.  We will be weakest on the flanks, so the toughest person should be there, with those less suited to hand-to-hand combat ready to fall back if we are attacked.  Does anyone know what the inhabitants of this area are like?


----------



## Mithran (May 30, 2005)

Hond shoulders his equipment "I certainly don't know anything about this area" Hond looks around "I don't think I quite understand your plan for the order of march Velsouvous. Perhaps you should say where you think each person should be?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2005)

"Well, I'm quite the best in knocking them dead from afar, so I'll take the back," Lalreth says reasonably, and takes up his position, bow out and arrows at the ready.


----------



## azmodean (May 31, 2005)

That is precisely what you shouldn't do.  If you want to keep a distance between yourself and your foes, you need to be in the middle of the group.  I think it would be best if Grim is in the front, Hond takes the rear, and myself in the center.  I do not know everyone's abilities well enough to try to place them more precisely than that.  Just for expediency how about the order being Grim, Alex, Aphram, myself, Kylala, Lalreth, and Hond?  This assumes that Alex will be travelling with us, if not we can just eliminate his position from the line and proceed with that.

OOC: took some searching for me to figure out who the seventh person was.  (Alex, the disgraced crewmember)


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 31, 2005)

You want me second? um can someone give me a weapon? 
Im not gonna set off into this godless wilderness with out you, you guys are going to the Town  right?  Alex falls into line, but spends much of the trip complaining - Where am I going to find work as a sailor in a underground town? Are you guys going to south to Cebu any time soon? at least they have a port. 

For most an hour your walk heading gradually upward.  You can see the truncated cone of a volcano far to the north.  
Alex (unless someone shut him up) is complaining about his sore feet. 
You hear a throaty roar from directly behind you, then a second call from your right flank, still behind you.  
Aphram identifies it. Krenshar, pack hunters with frighting faces. 

OOC: There is a 10x15 glade just ahead and a gully slopes down about 20 ft away from the trail to the left.  If in the open woods you must make a balance/survival check to run or charge. (DC 10) +5 DC if a double move charge,  or x4 run.


----------



## Mithran (May 31, 2005)

On the march:
Hond marches silently for as long as he can stand to before finally shouting at Alex "Shut up you fool, it is a wonder they waited until we got to this island to throw you off that boat!"

Currently:
Hond draws Aya out of her sheath "Come, let us fight here to avoid being ambushed later"


----------



## azmodean (May 31, 2005)

How big are these krenshar?  Do we need to worry about them dragging off individuals?  Stay together at all costs, but if someone panics and runs off, Velsouvous glances at Alex the first person who is able should follow them, unless many panic, in which case the rest should stick together and try to defeat the Krenshar.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 3, 2005)

The minutes pass with agonizing slowness as you bunch up and wait for the attack

With a roar a single krenshar bounds up the trail.  It is a medium sized, cat like beast with patchy spotted fur and a number of oozing sores and open wounds, these split open and then heal in moments.  Aprham catches sight of the handle of a small weapon imbedded in its chest.

The beast is 40’ away 
OOC: Iniative: Hond 20, Velsovous 17, Kylea 14, Grim 13, Lalreth 12, Alex 12, Aprham 8 
Aprhams spot 27 


Kr++++++++HLKVAaG++++(clearing)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

*Lalreth knocks an arrow to his bow and lets one fly at the wounded creature.*

"Take *that* ugly!" he crows.  Hibou gives a hiss of amusement.


----------



## Super Girl (Jun 3, 2005)

"Move to the clearing where we can all work together." Kylala calls out, suiting actions to words, jogging towards the clearing, drawing her two blades as she goes. She does her best to lose herself from the sight of any of the creatures that are following the group once she hits the edge of the glade.

OOC: +12 balance vs DC 10, draw her blades as part of the move action, take a half action to hide.  Hide +15


----------



## Mithran (Jun 3, 2005)

Hond yells and rushes forward blade held high.

OOC: Rage, charge and attack. I believe those actions would put me at an AC of 12(14), +14(12) to hit and 2d6+9(7) damage. Number in parentheses are without the modifier from charging.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 3, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Lalreth knocks an arrow to his bow and lets one fly at the wounded creature.*




One? you have had your bow ready for the several minutes before the fight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

OOC - Then two!


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 3, 2005)

Aphram eyes the creature suspiciously, wounds shouldn't heal that quickly.  He lets loose three arrows at the notable creature, although he is keeping his ears and eyes open for what he suspects to be atleast another Krenshar and perhaps something else battling it.









*OOC:*


+8/+8/+3 Dragon's Wing (1d8+3), Knowledge (Arcana) check +6 to see if I can figure out why the Krenshar seems able to heal so quickly


----------



## azmodean (Jun 3, 2005)

Hond!  You shouldn't go running off when we're surrounded!  Shaking his head, Velsouvous prepares himself to intercept any other attackers who approach the group.

OOC: readying to take a 5' step and attack if a krenshar comes within that attack range.

In other words, if a Krenshar reaches any of the indicated points:

```
KKKKK

KrH+++++++++LKVAaG++++(clearing)

           KKKKK
```
Velsouvous will take a 5' step and attack them.

EDIT:edited my "map" to indicate that Hond had moved.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Grim*

Grimhild calls up to the skies for Grishnaak and and a small ripple of energy waves through the air in a burst outward from Grim. Everyone feels more willing to fight!
Grim then moves back towards the clearing for more room to move around.

(OoC- Grim casts Bless and moves back towards the clearing. Sorry such a short post and not one sooner, time is very limited  )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 4, 2005)

Hond screams in rage and charges, Ayla smashes into the beast with great force, Larleth misses as the creatures form seems to waver. The arrow passes through where it seemed to be a moment before. His second arrow strikes true.  Kylala leaps through the underbrush with the grace of a deer, while Alex grabs a makeshift club, and retreats to the clearing with her, but when she reaches the clearing she spots two other krenshar stalking towards it, they look more healthy, but some how less menacing than the other one.  Her dive for cover puts them out of sight.  Aphram, still puzzled by the unusual krenshar fires a rapid volley missing with all three shots, the last shot is not even aimed where the beast is, but it seems to hit something anyway.  The disfigured krenshar screams back, clawing at Honds throat, with a claw hitting as well, and Hond falls to the ground from the force of the blows. The Krenshar’s new wounds scab but do not heal. Three healthy krensar move into position. In the clearing.  One pulls its face back and screeches at Grim, while the others surround him one bites at Alex, pulling him to the ground.   


OOC:. Hond  24 hits, 17 damage, Larleth 01 %(miss chance),  – missed, 23 hit , 7 damage  Kylala Balance nat 20 Hide 27 (whats a ½ action? That looked like 2 MEA to me.) Krenshar Bite crit, confirmed 27 dmg+ 7 claws = 34 dmg, Hond is tripped 1 on opposed trip vs 23. Aphram kn arcane 10. shots 14,13, 11, failed one miss check, rerolled and then failed to penetrate AC.   krenshar bites Alex (2 dmg) and wins the trip. Grim has too many hit dice to scare. 
Krenshar@ 17+7-3 = 21 hp taken.  
Iniative: Hond 20, Velsovous 17, Kylea 14, Grim 13, Lalreth 12, Alex 12, Aprham 8 krenshar 1


```
k  k
KrH+++++++++L+VA++++++aGcc
                       kcc
                      [color=red]K[/color]
```


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

"Oh for the love of... Hond!  Duck!" Lalreth says as Hond rushes in to block his shot of the krenshar.  Lalreth moves a bit closer so he can be more accurate, and launches a barrage of arrows at the wily krenshar.

OOC - Move up to with 30' of elusive krenshar, and then *Point Blank (within 30') Rapid Shot Ranged Attack:* +10/+5/+10 (1d8+3/x3/30 ft./P, One Mile Strike)


----------



## Super Girl (Jun 4, 2005)

Kylala mutters something under her breath about the others not moving to the clearing to have room to fight, and then moves in behind the closest of the creatures to her, striking out at the creature from hiding to catch it unawares.

OOC:+5/+5 (4d6/4d6)


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Grim - BLESS in effect*

Grim recoils in disgust as the beast pulls back the flesh from it's face in an attempt to scare him. Looking around, he sees that this situation is more dire than he originally thought it was and decides that a bit more power is needed to win this fight.

*"Yuu's beasts picked the wrong prey! If it's a fight yuu want, it's a fight yuu's gets!"*

 Taking note of the dangers around him, Grim clenches his free hand into a mighty fist and stomps his right foot into the ground as he lets out a battle roar to Grishnaak.

OoC- Grimhild will Cast on the Defensive- Enlarge Person on himself. Concentration check: +13 (9 ranks + 4 from Combat Casting feat) Vs. DC 16 (15 +1 for 1st lvl spell). Also, Evilhalfling, please remember that Bless is now in effect for everyone  +1 on attack rolls and saving throws vs. fear


----------



## azmodean (Jun 4, 2005)

Velsouvous moves foward to help Hond, casting _Cure Moderate Wounds_ when he gets within range.  (2d8+6 healing)  (staying on the path)


----------



## Mithran (Jun 5, 2005)

Hond gets back to his feet and attacks the Krenshar in front of him again.

OOC: At least I think getting up from prone is a move action *sigh* with an AoO.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2005)

Hond stands up and is bitten, his return blow cutting deep again.  Velsovous rushed up but can’t reach him in time to cast spells.  Kylala steps side ways but on her first thrust she is thrown off balance, she ends up stepping forward instead, the kenshar snaps at her but misses. Grim expands to the size of a giant, pushing one krenshar back. Larleth fires accurately and his shots slam into the creatures unnatural body.  Alex tries unsuccessfully to fend off his opponents with his club.  Aphram hits it twice as well and the creature is bleeding heavily, its wounds now staying open.   

The horrible beast rips at Hond with its powerful claws, grievously wounding him.  Then to add insult to injury it drips puss on him as well. 
The krenshar in front of Grim tries to bite him and then makes a run for it.  Grim smashes it open, killing it instantly. Alex is torn down and his bleeding body is dragged away by the two krenshar attacking him. Then a fourth healthy beast charges from hiding.  It bites Kylala but fails to pull her down.

Ooc: AoO Hond is bitten for 13 dmg, Hond hits for 14 dmg.   Grim makes his check. Larleth – 23,(5 dmg), 24(6 dmg) 15, Kylala nat. 1, ref save 9, krenshar’s AoO 15. Aphram 27, (9dmg) 21 (4dmg), 11 ; 

Krenshar 13, 18,(9 dmg ) 22(7dmg),  Grim AoO – 18 (19dmg) Alex is bitten and clawed(8 dmg) and dragged off str check 16.  krenshar 21, (Kylala takes 5 dmg) opposed trip 20 vs 16 (failed trip)

 Iniatives:  Hond 20, Velsovous 17, Kylala 14 Grim 13, Lalreth 12, Alex 12, Aprham 8, krenshar 1 
Unnatural Krenshar@ -46 damage total 
Hond @ -63 total  (-29 this round) 
Kylala @ -5 hp 
Alex @ -8 hp (unconscious)




```
k(a)                   
  
                     
                       GG 
KrHV++++L++++++A+++++++GGc
                      [color=red]K[/color]kcc
                       k
```


----------



## Mithran (Jun 7, 2005)

Hond yells once more and presses full on against the disgusting creature.

OOC: Full attack this nasty freak.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

_Damn fools, need to get away..._ Lalreth thinks.

"Get _away_ from them, attack from a _distance!_" he calls as he launches more arrows into the hideous krenshar.

OOC - Same rapid shot attack as above.


----------



## azmodean (Jun 7, 2005)

Velsouvous casts _cure moderate wounds_ on Hond and then moves through the jungle, skirting the reach of the unnatural creature to reach a position opposite Hond from the beast.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2005)

"That would only be if they had the same sense for survival that we have my friend," Aphram remarks dryly to Lalreth as he looses arrow after arrow at the same target, although if it goes down he'll switch target to the one dragging off Alex, poor fool that he is.









*OOC:*


+8/+8/+3 Dragon's Wing (1d8+3)


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Grim - BLESS in effect*

Grim lumbers over to the krenshar that is dragging Alex off and raises *Venomtooth* up over his head in both hands and attempts to cleave the krenshar in half.

(OoC- Grim now has a Strength of 24, a Dex of 8, and a -1 to attack rolls and AC due to size, [AC now 17] although Bless is an effect giving him a +1 to attack. Grim moves over to the Krenshar and attacks it with his reach. Attack +13 (+4 bab, +1 WF, +1 Magic, +7 Strength, +1 Bless, -1 Size) Dmg 3d6 + 12 (1 of which is acid dmg).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 9, 2005)

Hond misses widely cleaving a tree in half where the beast should have been.  Larleth fits two arrows to his bow and fires them at the creature, one hit and the other misses. 
Grim just misses cutting Alex in half, if the poor bastard had been anything but motionless, he would be in the same sized chunks the krenshar is now in. Aphram fires three shots the first sinking deep into the unnatural beast. the second flies past and buzzing loudly in Velsovous’s ear – missing the beast completely.  The last shot is a clean miss. Velsovous’ power sinks into Hond giving him a little breathing room 

The beast yowls biting Hond shoulder,  he staggers but remains standing.  The beast continues to slowly heal.  Alone in the clearing Kylala’s twin blades inflict grievous wounds into one of the krenshar, it fights more cautiously but she is torn down as the krenshar flank her and drag her to the ground.  She is still fighting but it looks bad.  


Ooc : Hond miss chance 01% and 03% critical hit on tree. Velsouvous 21 hp healing 
Grim 18 hit (dmg 21), Larleth 27 (8dmg) & miss 11% , Aphram 27,(12dmg)  1+ (makes ref save), 14, Kylala 26, 18 (10dmg) misses AoO 14. 

Beast criticals Hond again! nat 20, 26 (22dmg)  no trip 13v 18, 1 claw 17+ (9hp)
Vs Kylala 20(5dmg),1,15 tripped 19 v 17 & 18 hit (4 dmg)

Hond @-73 (10 pts this round) 
Beast @ -63 hp 
Kylala @ -14 hp
krenshar @ -10 hp 

```
(a)                   
                     GG
                     GG
                        
VKH++++L++++++A++++++++cc
                      k[color=red]K[/color]kcc
```


----------



## azmodean (Jun 10, 2005)

Still ducking and weaving, Velsouvous attempts to strike at the unnatural creature with the wrath of Vixzu.  The group fell right into their trap, all we can do now is try to finish this one off and then go help the others.

OOC: Spontaneously Casting _Inflict Moderate Wounds_ (converting the Bull's strength) while on the defensive (Concentration is +10, DC is 17) and delivering the touch attack (+10 to hit)


----------



## Mithran (Jun 10, 2005)

Hond presses on with the attack once more.

OOC: And prays for no more bloody crits...


----------



## Super Girl (Jun 10, 2005)

"Grim, Help!" Ky shouts out as she is bowled over and knocked to the ground. She nips up, arching her back, and then kicking out to send her to her feet, and then she swings out with  one of her blades at the more injured creature, more worried about keeping the things off then hurting them.

OOC:Fighting defensively, +3 attack, defense is now 20


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 10, 2005)

Hearing Ky's cry for help, Aphram spins around, taking a step forward and looses three arrows at the creature closest to him flanking her.









*OOC:*


Move 5' towards Kylala; Full Attack: +9/+9/+4 Dragon's Wing (1d8+4); Bless Factored in Now


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Grimhild Uggluck*

Grim, satisfied that Alex is no longer in immediate danger hears Kylala's cry and turns around to see her on the ground rolling around avoiding bites and claws from the two krenshar on either side of her.

*"Leave hur alone!"* he growls as he charges over next to Kylala to cleave open the healthier looking of the two krenshar.


(Ooc- Grim charges next to Kylala and attacks the krenshar that has not been attacked yet. *Attack +15 (+2 for charge), Dmg: 3d6+12* Grim goes before Aphram, so if Grim kills that one, and Kylala kills the other, I just assume that Aphram can direct his attack back at his other target. Using the previous "map", here is the position that Grim moves to:


```
(a)                   
                     
                     
                      GG
VKH++++L++++++A+++++++GGc
                      k[color=red]K[/color]kcc
```


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2005)

Lalreth continues to press his attack until the krenshar lies extremely dead, sending arrow after arrow into it.

"Why _twang_ can't _twang_ you _twang_ *die!*"

OOC - More attacking as above until it dies.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 11, 2005)

Hond’s determination pays off and he hits twice, and the beast collapses in a spray of blood.  The handle of the blade still sticking out of the beast’s chest is obvious to both men.  Velsouvous reaches out and stops the beast’s heart.  Grim dashes back and kills the unwounded krenshar. Aphram spins and open fire on the last krenshar near Kylala.  And it goes down quickly 

One of the clerics dashes over to stop Alex from bleeding to death.  Hond sags to his knees, leaning on his sword, his adrenaline ebbing.  The noises of the wilderness return to their normal levels.  What now? 

OOC: Hond 23, (12dmg); 18, (11dmg);   krenshar 5, 15 AoO (miss), Kylea 7(miss) velsouvous you can use a different spell or even a weapon if you like, but without you, it gets back up. Grim 23 (25dmg) Lareth 12, 17 (6dmg), 9; Aphram 21(7dmg), 

Alex needs a CWM or 2 CLW to return to consciousness.  How much healing are you giving to Hond & Kylala?


----------



## azmodean (Jun 12, 2005)

*Altering action.*

Velsouvous watches as Hond's blows fell the beast, It's down, but just to be sure...  Velsouvous leaps into the air and falls, screaming on the beast, kicking with both feet as he lands on its head.  

OOC: Coup de Grace with interesting description, Automatic critical (2d6+6 damage) plus a fortitude save DC 10+damage dealt to avoid death unless it does not take normal damage from magic bludgeoning weapons.  Not sure what the outcome is if it does merely take subdual damage.  At the worst I suppose it would be an automatic hit dealing 1d6+3 damage.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Grim the combat medic*

Satisfied that the krenshar before him is now but splattered blood on the trees and Kylala is ok, Grim looks over to the others and sees them fall their enemy as well. He can't help but feel a bit sad for the creatures, all they wanted was food to survive. They must have been desperate to attack armored humanoids though.

 Seeing Kylala on her feet, Grim says to her *"Come ovur here. Hond luuk pretty bad and needs healing first"*. Grim heads over to Hond, and seeing Velsouvous says *"Velsouvous, can yuu take care of Alex? I fix Hond and Kylala up guud"*

 Grim looks at Hond, exhausted kneeling on the ground, leaning on _Aya_. He chuckles a bit and says *"See wut rushing off gets yuu friend?"* he laughs a bit and says *"It's okay, Grishnaak is happy to give me powers to heal warriors!"* and with this Grim reaches out with both arms and grabs Hond's shoulders, gripping tight, and a small glow emenates from his palms, flowing into Hond. Grim holds on a bit longer than normal and tightens his grip, picking Hond up off of his knees and onto his feet. *"Try not tuu get hiit so much next time!* he says while winking at him.

 Grim turns to Kylala and says *"Yuu fought well too little acrobatic gurl. Let me fix yuu up"* Grim uses his left arm to grab his right forearm and opens his right hand up and slowly pushes his right palm into Kylala's stomach. *"that guud for both of yuus?"*

(OoC- Grim will burn Water Walk and Water Breathing to cast 2 Cure Serious Wounds on Hond: 3d8+6, 3d8+6. Then he'll burn Make Whole to cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Kylala: 2d8+6. And if needed, Grim could have cast a Cure Minor Wound to stop Alex's bleeding: 1 pt.)


----------



## Mithran (Jun 13, 2005)

Hond smiles "Thank you my friend. I did not run off I simply struck first, I knew either he or my self would strike first... I chose me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Lalreth shakes his head at the others and sends Hibou up to scout for any further nasties hiding in the bushes.  He keeps an arrow knocked in his bow as he scans the area for anything else that's going to take pieces of flesh out of his companions' hides.


----------



## azmodean (Jun 13, 2005)

Velsouvous takes a moment to examine the knife in the Beast's chest, then heads over to Alex while pulling out a wand.  After using the wand on Alex, Velsouvous helps him up and says, You are lucky to be alive, you should thank Grim some time

OOC:Knowledge(arcana) on the odd knife perhaps? (+7 bonus)  Velsouvous uses his wand of CLW on Alex twice. (1d8+1 each).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 14, 2005)

Velsovous leaves bloody footprints in the leaves as he rushes over to Alex – two taps with the wand and Alex sits up groaning.  Hond stands resting over the still, bloody corpse of the beast.  Grim fully heals Kylala, and then sees to Hond as well.  The hilt still lodged in the beasts body is a dagger that seems to have been made out of the tooth of a dragon. 
Hibou is irritated as always by being asked to scout in the day.  Larleth can tell that his hunt is unsuccessful as he doesn’t fly in tight circles, but after a few minutes returns and goes back to sleep. 

OOC: alex 2+4 = 6 hp healed.  Kylala 13 hp healed, Hond 44 hp healed. Vel- Kn Arcane 17


----------



## azmodean (Jun 14, 2005)

Did not the announcement that we saw say that the settlement we are headed to knows the ways of "turning the weapons of dragons against them"?  Regardless, I have little use for daggers.  Let this be a lesson to us all, stay together, especially when we are surrounded.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 16, 2005)

Leaving the corpses of the krenshar you travel on.  Alex complains that he is still injured, but stops when Hond glares at him again. 

The path ends in the foot hills,  a truncaded mountain sits to the north - less than 15 miles away. A pair of strong doors swings open at your approach A young Stout stands in the low hallway beyond.  She smiles “Welcome to Onuthod, she glances nervously at the sky, The Mother Of Fire usually hunts at night, but….. I’m Keria,  Father Lux said you would be here today.  Did you come by boat? Was it a long trip? I can take you to the Adler’s home, he and captain Delmar will need to talk to you.   Keria wears leather armor and has a fine bow worn over one shoulder.  Another stout wearing armor closes the doors behind you.  Then after a moment of darkness he uncovers an ever burning torch.  He sizes you up and you notice that he has one green eye and one blue.

The room is only 4' high and the walls ceiling and floot are dressed stone blocks. A narrow hallway leads down into the depths of the earth, turning sharply after 20'.


----------



## azmodean (Jun 16, 2005)

We came by boat yes.  I believe we will want to meet the Adler as soon as is convienient.  Impressive that this Father Lux knew we would be here today.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 17, 2005)

Hond just follows quietly after the others.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Grim the giant*

Grim is quite confused by this little person and the information she spits out.

*"Uhhmm.. Who this "Mother of Fire" yuu talk of? Who is Father Lux and how he know we coming?"* Grim looks at the space he is entering and chooses to end his Enlarge Person spell and shrinks back to his "normal" size (which is still quite large). He crouches down to fit into the room. *"Is everything this small in here?"* he says with a grimace. 

(OoC- being the nature of PbP gaming and all that we kind of move on quickly at times without fully discussing something that would have been talked about in a real live game, I'm sure that *someone* would have picked up the dagger. I don't really care who has it/gets it, just that *someone* picked it up.  )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 18, 2005)

ooc: all right fess up, which character remebers picking up the dagger? we can do a flashback if its important.  Aprham, Lareth and Hond all saw it, but anyone might have checked the body before leaving.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 21, 2005)

OoC- EvilHalfling, someone I'm sure would have said something about the dagger. Grim would have casted Detect Magic to see if the dagger, and anything else around was magical. Regardless, Grim could have picked up the dagger because it looked to be made from the tooth of a Dragon. (He'll try to remember who, if any of them, uses daggers and give it to them. Right now he's thinking Kylala might want it)


----------



## Super Girl (Jun 21, 2005)

Kylala laughs when Grim has to shrink himself to fit into the room, "It porbably is Grim, don't think they build with people as tall as you in mind, I wonder what it would be like to be that tall." the girl wonders aloud, being about as tall as hond made her awfully short for a human, great for hiding and being unnoticed, not so much for other things.

OOC:Sorry about being so busy lately guys, I have been having finals for summer session 1, and turning in my final papers for it, things should settle down now though.

As far as the Dagger, Kylala would pocket it if she notced it, but she'd be pretty pissed about getting hurt to pay very close attention.  If EH is ok with it though, she'll have it, but she wouldn't normally search animal bodies, people bodies yea, animals not so much.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 22, 2005)

The Mother of Fire is the Dragon Queen who lives in the volcano, Father Lux is our best priest, he is very impressive as he brought a friend of mine back from the dead a few months ago.  His god must have told him when you were coming.  Some tunnels are this small, but we got some humans here with us as well – this is just to keep monsters, well dragons from getting in.  It worked fine until one decided she would just dig her own tunnel.   
….. the young stout leads you through a narrow tunnel low enough that everyone but Hond must duck low.  The tunnel goes around several switchbacks leading into the depths of the earth.  The tunnel grows larger and passes through another set of doors.  The town itself is long narrow carved tunnels with doors on each side.  The Main Street of the town looks like it was once a mineral seam, and it has two levels, the ground level and a second story of a wooden floor with occasional openings between the two levels (like a shopping mall).  Stouts and hairfeet make up most of the people – but there are occasional humans as well. The street is lit by pots of a familiar glowing moss.  growing wild this moss lights many of the islands volcanic tunnels.

The girl will ask more questions about your voyage, and prattle on about town events, including raids on and by a clanhold of Derro living in the eastern mountains. She will also talk of her friend in another group of adventures who said they were going to another Island to get something, and haven't been seen in a month.   She ends with People weren't sure if they should send for you or try and reach them.  Not everyone wants the dragon killed either, some says it will just bring more trouble. 
Keria leads on to an impressive door at the end of the street.  

_Now that dagger was a messy business.  Velsouvous’ impulse to avoid it may have been the correct one.  Its disposition still preys on your minds, even now that it is settled.  It seemed so promising when Grim picked up an unknown aura of moderate power. But when he pulled the blade from the corpse…
Grim picked up the dagger and he felt its corrupted nature, its very touch made him feel unclean.  Carved from single tooth, the dagger has a makers mark at the base of the blade, but has nothing to indicate the vileness that you can feel dripping from it. 
OOC: (gained one temporary negative level) Go ahead and remember the way you reacted. _


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Grim*

(reacting to the dagger) Grim senses a magical aura from the dagger and decides to get a closer look and looses the thing from the krenshar's body. Immediately a sense of vileness washes over him, like the dagger is poisoning the very good inside of him. The dagger even clouds the connection that Grim has with his god, as he feels the bond between *Grishnaak* and himself is not as strong as it was. Grim gets very possessive of the dagger and will not let *anyone* else touch it. 

(back up to speed) Hearing the young stout talk about Father Lux, Grim's ears perk up a bit. *"Ahh, I wuud like to talk to Father Lux, I have something that he should be made aware of and maybe he cuud help 'meh out with something as well!"* Grim REALLY has to cramp himself down to get through the tunnels, and along with the way that the dagger is making him feel, he is VERY edgy and irritated while maneuvering through the tunnels. When it opens up into the town proper, Grim feels much better, and takes a minute to stop and look all around him and take in all the sights. Grim also takes note as the young stout talks about the raids between the Derro and them. 

(OoC- Grim will actually stop for a minute and look around at the town once entering into it. Spot check for anything he might miss with a passing glance, mainly looking to see if anyone is staring at them from alleyways or such. Spot +3)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

"Well now... I don't think I've even considered how to stop a dragon that didn't involve copious amounts of death..." Lalreth says slowly.  He's a small man, and getting through the halfling tunnels wasn't overly arduous, but Hibou hated it with a passion.  He let the owl fly free outside, warning him to be careful with a dragon on the loose.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 23, 2005)

"Why wouldn't you want the dragon killed?" Hond also takes a minute to look around the city before continuing on after the others.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 23, 2005)

Looking around the main city streets reveals a food seller with a nearly empty display and you overhear a couple of people complaining about clerical mush.  You all get quite a few stares, and several of you notice a human in studded leather armor taking a good look at you, and trotting off.  Keria continues :  Im not sure what should be done, but the monsters I have run into either wanted to eat or control me.  The Captain talks about making its parents mad, saying it is young and can be reasoned with or tricked.  Father Lux says that even small dragons are not children, and it needs to be dealt with now.

You are ushered into a finely appointed home.  Lit by magical lights, it is stately and elegant.  A stick thin older stout in an expensive robe comes in.  He has grey hair and sharp green eyes.  Keria stands by the door. 
I *cough* am the Alder, Sade de’Wirth.  Thank you for coming.   I just wanted to have a brief word with you, before you are settled in our Guest Cavern.  *cough* A juvenile copper dragon burrowed its way into our agricultural cavern, preventing my people from getting the food they need.  This dragon has to die.  He goes into a fit of coughing. 
*water* he croaks out and a glass of water floats through the air to his hand.  After drinking he continues.  My cash reserves are going to feed  my people, but you may have whatever horde the dragon has collected and our smith Shelly de’ Frisson will work its hide, teeth and claws at your direction. Do you ... ?  he starts coughing again.


----------



## azmodean (Jun 24, 2005)

When Grim starts acting possessive about the dagger, Velsouvous comments, Wouldn't Kylala be able to make better use of the dagger?

Responding to Keria, Reasoning with or tricking something that is as powerful as you is uncertain, but doable, reasoning with or tricking something that is many times more powerful than you is downright dangerous.  If you were to avoid doing anything to a dragon because it might anger it's parents, then you can never do anything against any dragon, and you might as well either kill yourself or go submit to be its slave.

When Sade de'Wirth pauses, Velsouvous interjects in a suprised voice, It is still in your caverns?... sorry, continue please.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 25, 2005)

Back with Keria: "Well said Velsouvous, well said"

Currently: A look of concern crosses Hond's face at the mans caughing and Hond starts to reach his hand out as if to steady the old man but then stops "Umm are you alright?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

Lalreth presses his lips together.  It was obvious the old halfling was sick, and sickness made Lalreth a bit nervous.  Death amongst elves was rarely of this slow and agonizing type.  Death should come calmly, from old age, or swiftly in battle, not in this agonizing way.  "Alder, I think I can say we're willing to fight the dragon.  I certainly wouldn't want your people to go hungry," he says in the most serious voice he's used in quite a while.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Grim*

Grim looks at the tiny, frail stout and listens to him. *"We wuud want ta talk to Father Lux to find outs more aabout tha' Dragon. If we're going to fight it, we needs to know everything we can about what's going with it. Yuu mind if we go talk tuu him?"*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, the beast is still living in our cavern, it has taken it as a lair.  Im fine, I will last a few years yet. *cough*    You should defiantly talk to Farther Lux, he couldn’t get away from his teaching duties to meet you,  but he said he could spare a some time tonight, after his charges have gone to sleep.  I was going to ask if you all were committed to killing this *cough* dragon. 

There is a knocking at the door, at a nod from the Alder, Keria opens it.  A human in full platemail strides into the room.  He wears a bright metallic cloak that is woven of threads in a pattern that mimics Dragonscale.  He carries a short sword at each hip, and has a beaklike face with bright draconic pupils.  He bows to the Alder, I am Captain Calbon Delmar.  
He holds out his hand to each of you.


----------



## azmodean (Jun 28, 2005)

Velsouvous instinctively tries to size up the newcomer's fighting ability while shaking his hand.  Captain Delmar I presume?  My name is Velsouvous.  Turning back to the Alder, Velsouvous continues, Alder, we are certainly committed.

OOC:
[sblock]I started putting my ooc stuff in sblocks in another pbp to avoid cluttering things up, I'll start doing it all my games unless there is an objection.  Sense motive is the best candidate for trying to size up the captain I guess, at +5.  Also Know(arcana) +7 concerning wether the captain is a half-breed of some sort or if the eyes are due to some other magical effect.[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (Jul 1, 2005)

Hond looks at the hand offered him for a few moments before awkwardly taking it in his own "Nice to meet you captain"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Lalreth nods, and shakes the captain's hand.  "So, you have a touch of dragon's blood in you?" he asks conversationally.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Grim*

Grim waves to the captain, not wanting to shake hands with him as he's still feeling tainted from the dagger. *" Allo captun."* Grim turns and looks at both the Alder and the captain and says *"Wull, since yer both here, what attempts have been made towards the big lizard so far? Anyone try ta go in und fight it, or talk to it? I know what the Alder thinks shuud be done, and I hears yuu think different Captain?"*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 5, 2005)

I have no dragon blood, but I studied them.  Spiritpence is the dragons name. No one is dumb enough to try and fight, but I talked to her. I got her to let us harvest some food. 

*achem* only at a price that would ruin my town ere long.

Spiritpence use to live in the Derro’s mountains.  If we can find a big cave and clear it of dwarves, then She said she would move. So there is no need to kill her.  Killing dragons is bad, better that we stay at peace with them.  

Yes, yes we all know your sympathies *cough* are always with the dragons that’s why we had to call for outside help.  But there are too many possible problems with your plan.  *cough*
Velsovious:  [SBLOCK] Sense Motive 24, The captain is a confident Warrior, he could probably beat any of you one on one, but a pair could take him.  Kn Arcane 16 (He is probably a dragon disciple – a fighter/sorcerer who seeks to emulate the power of dragons.) 
[/SBLOCK]
Hond - the Captain squeezes your hand hard, he has a iron grip, but you would be stronger if you raged.  
OOC: hopefully Ferrix and Super Girl will return soon...


----------



## azmodean (Jul 6, 2005)

If I may ask, why is it bad to avoid killing dragons?  Provoking them without reason I can see as being a bad tactical move, but presented with the chance to eliminate one of the enemy, why not take it?

OOC:[sblock]I think it is the '/' in your first sblock that is keeping it from working[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Aphram, having had to crouch to get into the city, is slightly disgruntled, the whole tone of the place put him off to the start, and now someone with dragonblood telling him what to do nearly puts him on the edge, _not slay a dragon..._ "only if it kills me first..." he finishes his thought with an astoundingly noticeable outburst, that is to everyone except himself.


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Grim*

Grim looks to the captain and asks *"Why yuu think killing dragons is bad Captun? Idn't this a guud chance to kill one and not have it grow up to be big and more powerful? What if the big lizards demands more before it leaves?*


----------



## Mithran (Jul 12, 2005)

Hond starts to speak up but then closes his mouth again, deciding to simply listen for now.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 12, 2005)

Because uh, killing a young one will only upset the parents – we wouldn’t want Glitterscale or the Mother of Fire trying to wipe us out.  It is said that he is immune to magic and that her breath will overpower any fire protection. 
Besides with my plan the dragon leaves peacefully and the dwarves get screwed.


----------



## azmodean (Jul 12, 2005)

Hmm, nope, I could have sworn I saw Kylala's spell working on him, didn't it Kylala?  Anyway, knowing that our target is younger than Glitterscale makes me very happy with our chances for taking this one on.  Any information on if the beast has any allies with it?  Has it made any traps that you know of?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Glaring at the dragonman, Aphram says sharply, "what's your issue with the dwarves?"


----------



## RedSwan78 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Grim*

*"Glitterscale is tha dragon's father? Hur! We fought that big lizard out on the sea! We drove him off, almost killing him! Sum spells hurt him, sum didn't, so it's possible. Good 'ol blade 'n arrow hurt him for sure! That gurl that led us here mentioned fights with the derro, so I see's why you want to "screw them over". Think of this though, We get's dragon to move over there, and they befreind it, or pay it enough gold to come back and attack yuu. Then what?"

*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 15, 2005)

You fought Glitterscale? and almost killed him? that’s just great.  I can see I’m not convincing any of you bloodthirsty mercenaries. Spiritpence’s traps, or allies? I didn’t see any, but I’m not a professional burglar. If you excuse me I have some Milita duties to take care of.  Captain Delmar turns and stalks out.  

*cough * The captains a good man, and has kept the town safe from monsters and derro, but he has a bit of a blindspot for dragons. So you defeated Glitterscale then? ahem Well Done. 

Sword. The Alder says over his shoulder and a sheathed long sword comes floating through the air.  He gestures and it comes to a stop before you.  This is a fungal blade, of no great power, but it sheds the same light as tunnel fungus when drawn.  You may take it if you have need.  Although I’d like it back, or an equivalent sum from the horde when your done.  

Keria can guide you to the guest cavern or show you around.  Mero who runs the Feast hall, is my alchemist, and can make some illusion scrolls as well.  The priest of Maalmua makes healing potions,  Shelly di’ Frisson is my best smith, it is she who knows the lore of making scaled armor.  Most other things are available on the promenade *coughing fit*

Father Lux will come visit you later in the evening at the guest cavern. 
He is our high priest of Awab, He who watches over children and education, although at the moment he is spending nearly all of his power with shoring up food supplies, in addition to his teaching responsibilities. Do you have any further questions? 


OOC: If not you can seperate and visit any of these people, or wait unitl evening.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2005)

Lalreth winces at the captain's anger, but holds his tongue until the man leaves.  "Well then.  Death for Spiritpence, or death for derro.  A curious choice of possible plans.  But if you prefer the dragon to die, I have no issue with that.  Not a bit at all," Lalreth says with a tight and brittle grin.  After bidding the Alder a good day, he'll go to the Maalmuan priest to see about getting healing potions.


----------



## azmodean (Jul 16, 2005)

After the captian leaves, Velsouvous comments, A certain amount of admiration for the power of a dragon is understandable, but it is a problem if it develops into either fear, or worse, love.

If the Alder is not busy, Velsouvous will try to engage him in some light conversation, comparative theology perhaps.  Otherwise he will wander around the settlement.


----------



## Mithran (Jul 18, 2005)

Hond thanks the Alder then leaves to find Keria to see if she'll give him a tour


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you all for agreeing to put and end to our dragon menace.  Feel free to come talk to me if you have any further worries or concerns.  Velsovious remains behind to talk with him for a few minutes,  Alder Sade de Worth believes in order and peace for his town, and religion is a part of that.  He doesnt seem personally devoted to any of the gods.  You are interrupted by messangers with paper work, and the Alder bids you farewell. 

You leave the Alders home, and Keria shows you to the guest cavern first.  It is a large open cavern with fungus glowing from the walls.  There is a ornamental screen that separates off a naturally warm bathing pool, with caved steps.  Part of the cave is set up as now empty animal pens.  There are beds set up that look freshly made, and foot lockers are available for personal possessions.  More screens are stacked against a wall for further subdivisions.  There are also several tables, stools and a couch. 

For those wandering or touring the town, it has 9 main tunnels including the main promenade.  Most homes are tunneled off the main cavern, set off by a few internal steps. 
Most of the people seem happy to see you, exchanging greetings , but some are suspicious especially if you are still armed and armored while wandering  the town.  It doesn’t take a long time to see the whole thing.  

The temple of Maaluma is in a high hall, with pillars supporting the roof.  The priest is a middle aged hairfoot who has 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds, on hand, and will sell them for 50gp or on credit against the dragon’s treasure.  

Hond, and others accompanying Keria, 
She is happy to give a tour of the town, and is very talkative about the towns people, mostly gossip.  She will also ask lots of questions about where your from and what life is like other places and the names of your weapons.  She will talk about her friends, and a pair of human barbarians that stayed in town for a while, they said they were from a tribe on the mainland, and they didn’t seem to be a couple, cause one danced with Pamela at the last festival and the other seemed to be getting along really well with Captain Delmar even carrying his fathers sword into battle – It was made from a huge dragons tooth.  Delmar’s dad hated dragons, but Delmar wields a dragon’s claw that he named ‘Honor to the Fallen’.  She and Delmar had a big fight and both barbarians left for another island. 

That night most of you end up back at the guest cavern.  It is well after dinner, when the bell at the entrance of  the cavern is pulled and a withered looking stout hobbles in.  Warm carring eyes peer out of a tired face. His robe is clean but somewhat crumpled looking.  He wears a cloak and jewled choker. While the cloak is a fine one, there are muddy fingerprints on the edges and stained where it drapes over his shoulders.  The various smells of small children travel with him.  Not gone all Beddy-Bye yet? .... I mean I’m glad your still awake.   I am Father.. Lux .. de .. Boran. *sigh* Can some one get me a something to sit on? It’s been a long day.


----------



## Mithran (Jul 24, 2005)

Hond listens patiently to Keria's gossip about the people in the town and tells Keria about his homeland freely when asked but fails to mention much of anything about himself.

At present with Father Lux:
Hond was lying on his back when Father Lux came in but quickly jumps up to bring the older man a chair. Even after Hond has brought Father Lux a chair he remains standing "Good to see you, Father Lux"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 19, 2005)

Father Lux sits down in the chair provided by Hond. 

Im sorry that I could'nt get here sooner, but I have been using most of my power to shore up our food supplies, as well as teaching and caring for the little ones of the town.  The town's wizard Mero, has offererd to accompany you, and he should be here shortly.  

Has anyone told you about the specific layout of the primary food caverns? No?
it is 50x120 and has two small tunnels connecting it to the rest of the town.  I have heard the dragon has collapsed one of the tunnels.  It also seems to have dung its own passage from the surface, and left that larger tunnel open. So how many tunnels is that? He waits a moment as if expecting you to answer.  Irreguardless of whether or not he is answerd, he continues.  Two of our tunnels, minus one is one, plus the dragons new tunnel is two.  
copper dragons like building and digging, as they are responsible for making most dragon lairs.  If you stop by the school tomorrow, I can protect one of you completely from its acidic breath, but I am not sure what else in my repitore would last long enough to effect the battle.  Do you have any other questions?  

He will also provide directions to both the existing tunnel and the tunnel to the surface.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 20, 2005)

Hond stays silent through Father Lux's whole speech. Once Father Lux appears to be done Hond speaks up "I don't have any questions now, Father Lux. Thank you"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 20, 2005)

As if on cue, you hear the sound of someone approaching outside the room. Without waiting for an invitation, a garishly dressed hairfoot wearing an overly large hat sweeps into the room. 

"Aha! Aha! I hoped I would catch you!" Sweeping the hat from off his head to reveal a mess of unkempt hair, the hairfoot introduces himself. 
"I am Mero Trabant, purveyor of the Feasting Hall, the finest tavern in all the land." Turning, seeing the Father for the first time. "Aha! Father, good day! You were correct in that they would arrive today, as always." Taking a moment to catch his breath and catch his thoughts, he continues. "Forgive my exuberance, I am excited for this opportunity. It is a rare thing for our small town to host a group with such skills. You see, I myself am somewhat of an expert on dragons. Well, that is I have studied a great many papers on the topic. I have been waiting a long time for the group with the right stuff, as it were. I would like to offer my services as a master of all things arcane in your heroic adventure!" He grins widely, awaiting your response.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2005)

Aphram listens with the attentive ear of a trained hunter to the description of the tunnels by Father Lux.  When the father mentions protecting one of them from the dragon's acid, his gaze appraises his companions, finally resting on Hond and Grimhild, "one of those two brutes would be best, they're the most likely to want to get anywhere near the beast."

Upon the arrival of the hairfoot Aphram glowers menacingly, apparently the boistrous entrance did less than please him.  "Master of all things arcane?" he scoffs, "right then.  Better know when to duck when it breathes, spellbook isn't going to save you then."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 23, 2005)

"Ah yes, you make a good observation. I recall a paper on the subject by the noted Master Qui. "If one cannot use magics of arcane or divine origin to reduce or negate the effect of a dragon's breath, one should use a protective barrier of mundane material to deflect some of the energy." Your fact proves my earlier theory correct, you are indeed experienced with dragons and thus are the perfect traveling companions.  He smiles with self-satisfaction.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 23, 2005)

Hond looks around him and decides he may as well sit down again "Master of all things arcane? Does that mean you have the knowledge to cast spells, or simply book learning?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 23, 2005)

Turning to Hond, "A little of both actually. I am "spell caster", if we must use such a bland description, and I know a variety of spells of defensive, utility, and offensive nature. I have also studied arcane subjects such as magical spell effects, magical beasts, ancient rituals, and dragons of course. I have also dabbled in studies of the natural world." He hesitates for a brief moment and continues. "Though I must admit most of my experience is... theoretical. I have read a great deal on the subject of dragons and other strange creatures but I have not actually... encountered any. I am eager to put my studies into practice however."


----------



## Mithran (Aug 23, 2005)

"Bland? What would you prefer?"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2005)

Aphram rolls his eyes at the mention of "theoretical training", catching Lalreth's eyes, the smirk on his face is most evident.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 24, 2005)

"An "Intelligentsia" has a nice ring to it. A few of my peers have bandied that title around in our recent correspondace. It indicates the title holder to be a member of society's intellectual elite.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 25, 2005)

"Well, if that is the proper title I'll try to use it." Hond looks slightly confused but he pretends not to be "There are no titles like that where I come from"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 25, 2005)

Intelligentsia, hmmm?  Perhaps it would be better to finish your education at the Academy before using that.  Just because the Academy was destroyed hundreds of years ago and is overrun by undead, doesn't mean it has finished teaching.  Well I have to putting my old bones to bed.  Grimwald, Velsouvous you both worship different gods, but perhaps you would like to spend the night in prayer? We have a shrine that is very close to the celestial realms, you may gain some benfit or knowledge therin...

Both priests agree and after helping father Lux up they escort him from the guest cavern. As they leave he begins a lecture on the celestial realms, using very simple words. 

Keria flops into a cot and falls instantly asleep, while Lareth remains, eventually he gets a little impatient with the talk " Since I don't sleep,  Im going to go have a look at the area around the tunnels and perhaps even the surface.  I will see you all later. " 

Mero [sblock] I dont mean to cut off conversation, but how late are you going to stay at the guest cavern? Do you have your Inn set up to run without you? and for how long? what spells do you have now and what are you planning on memorizing for the morning? As a hint, staying the night would be more interesting than going home 
about the academy- its walls can still teach, but you have to fight off waves of undead to learn.  There are six remaining buildings and you have prolly been there, its up to you how many of them you studied. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 26, 2005)

"Of course Father, of course." Mero says to humor him. Overcome by a yawn, Mero says. "Oh my, I am tired. I have been on my feet since dawn seeing to the guests at my inn. I put the head chef in charge until my return, never fret! I am well prepared for our journey! I will rest here and be ready to go at any hour." Smiling he stakes out a corner of the room. Slapping the palms of his hands together and pulling them apart, he summons his bed roll and settles down. Before lying down, he withdraws a small black bat from beneath his robe and releases it to fly up into the ceiling to hunt for insects.

As he lies on the ground, Mero thinks about Father Lux's parting words. Ah, the academy. What secrets still lie on the dusty old scrolls there. Magical power? Divine secrets? The perfect brew? Yes, I would like to go there except for those pesky undead. Perhaps... Perhaps I can convince these dragon hunters to clear out some of those creatures after this dragon business. What could be more important than learning the secrets still held there?
Smiling to himself, Mero turns over a few perfectly logical arguements that will no doubt convince his new companions to abandon their plans and accompany him once they see how much sense it makes.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Mero will stay the night as he doesn't want the group to leave without him. His familiar will hunt for half the night before returning to him to rest. I figure the chef can run the place for at least a week before more supplies and bookkeeping need to be handled.

I'll post spells for the day in SBlock's every morning. 
Spells:
0/Level - 4/day
Resistance, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1/Level - 5/day
Magic Missile x2, Silent Image, Orb of Cold-Lesser, Mage Armor
2/Level - 4/day
Scale Weakening, Scorching Ray(Electricity), Scorching Ray(Fire), Resist Energy
3/Level - 3/day
Fireball(Electricity), Magic Circle Vs Evil, Resist Energy(Prep'd in higher slot)

Is the academy relatively close? How much do I know about its history and destruction? Mero would likely be interested in gleaning a few secrets and magic items, after all if his new companions can clean up a dragon they can handle a few pesky skeletons...   
However I think someone mentioned they wanted to follow the man from the ship, so we'll have to see. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 29, 2005)

Gerryt Nylson 

After a long grueling journey through the Primary tunnel system.  The glowing fungus remains about at the same  level of illumination.  The town streets seem empty, but you get directions to the guest cavern, and the shrine of the high priest, who might be able to help you with your nightmares. Where are you headed?         

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grimwald 

You are following father Lux towards a shrine.  You remember something that happened only this morning. 

_You  have a bad dagger.  Velsouvous didn’t want it.  It was stuck in some critter.   It looked like good magic, but it was bad. 
Its from a tooth and has a funny mark scratched by the handle. It feels bad to hold. 
OOC: (gained one temporary negative level) and the joys of a 6 int. _ 
You  wanted to ask the high priest about this.....

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The guest cavern

It has been a long day, and the beds look comfortable.  Soothing sounds of water over rocks drifts from the bathing area, on the north end of the cavern.  There are a number of coffers and you can store your gear in, and four beds on the east and west walls.  Keria fell asleep near the enterance.  the cavern is 80 x 25 ft, with a empty pen for animals at the south end near the entrence and a bathing pool on the north end of the cavern.  The pool has privacy screens, and more screens can be rearanged if you wish.  (Mero are you in a corner near the pen or the pool?)

Are you doing anything else before falling asleep? 
  You all dream of Dragons – vivid images of shimmering red/brass scales and heat.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Aphram doesn't even comment upon the sleeping conditions, he's had worse.  He chats idly with Lalreth about the upcoming hunt, while checking the edge on his blade and the point of his arrows.  Eventually he unrolls his bedroll and lays on his back, quickly asleep, although you could swear his eyes flickered open here and there.

The dreams were always about dragons and this night was no exception, he awoke with that lean and hungry look, and broke open a set of rations.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 30, 2005)

Mero settles down near the entrance so he will be awoken by anyone trying to leave without him. He tosses and turns, his sleep disrupted by dark dreams.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 30, 2005)

*Gerryt Nylson-Wandering Hero*

Gerryt walks skittishly through the caverns, heading for the high priest's temple...forever searching for someone who may know what is happening to him when he sleeps...

Gerryt stumbles into the Shrine and approaches the first person there he sees, standing a little closer than is socially acceptable, and says with a smile on his face and desperation in his eyes, "Help me...I need to see the High Priest...I was told he...might know something...might have something that could help me.  Where is he?"


----------



## Mithran (Aug 30, 2005)

Hond bathes before going to sleep as he hadn't done that in a bit too long, even for him. He dreams of dragons, which is disturbing, but not terribly unusual for him.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 30, 2005)

Mero is awaked by sensations of fear and surprise although in your dazed state you can’t tell what is wrong.  Your familiar was obviously the source of the sensation, and your eyes lock onto the place you can feel his presence.  He seems to be fine, over the bathing polls on the north end of the cavern, but is headed towards you. 
OOC: waking up is a full round action – free actions are still possible. 


```
abcde			
___________________				
1        ||w====||				
2	 ||wwww.||		bathing pool 			
3	 ||wb...||		bat (15'up)
4	 ||---..||	 	 	Privacy screens 
5	 ||XC.cX||		abed, Chest, chair, ebed 
6	 ||.....||			
7	 ||HC.cA||		Hond, Chest, chair, Aphram  
8        ||Xc.CX||		abed, chair, Chest, ebed
9	 ||.....||			
10       ||KC..X|//....//	Keria, Chest, ebed (empty)
11 	 ||.....||...//
12	 ||M.....c..//		 Merro ; chair
13	 ||---g...//		gate to animal pen (empty) 	
14	 ||....g//
15	 ||....//		
16	 ||....||					
17	 =====//
```



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Shrine – 

Gerryt you stumble up to the shrine, just outside is a large armored figure talking with an older stout.  The stout turns to you, I am Father Lux, the high priest, are you in immediate pain?  Our my magic is mostly exhausted due to our towns crisis, but Grimwald may be able to help as well.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 30, 2005)

Mero's disturbing dreams are suddenly interrupted by the very real sensation of imminent doom. It takes him a few seconds to come fully awake and when he does he realizes something is frightening his familiar. Still blinking and rubbing the sleep from his eyes, he calls out to his familiar in their shared language. "Squeak, whatsamattah?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 30, 2005)

Gerryt nods at the two men.

"Ah, father Lux, Grimwald.  No, my problems aren't going to kill me outright...they havn't these many years, and I have learned to control them...within reason.  I have, however been searching for...aid...these many years.  My search has led me here.  I have been having dreams.  Dreams of dark things, haunting things...angry things that pinch and burn and destroy the flesh before beginning the true pain.  Perhaps you can give me relief...or at the least information...or send me to others who can.  I am willing to perform services for aid as I have very little money.  I am, however, a skilled wanderer and can achieve...much."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 30, 2005)

Snake! Squeak squeaks.

There is a giant (6') glittering red snake half concealed behind Kylala's bunk.  The locker at her feet is open, and the sheets and cot are red with blood.  The snake turns and focuses on you.
You can see your compaions stirring as somehow they sense the danger they are in. 

OOC: initative Mero 20, Snake 12, snake is at 9a 
Listen checks: Aphram Nat 20, Hond Nat 20. Both wake up.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

The Shrine - 

The older halfling looks concerend "Do you have the habit of eating a lot just before going to sleep? No?  Hmm, I am not sure what I can do.  If it has gone on for several years it sounds like you are cursed, or that the god of Punishment has focused his attention on you.  There is a priest of Vixzu staying with me at the moment, but he should not be distrubed.  
 I may have heard of a similar case, but I will have to check my library.  I can do little at the moment as my time and energy are taken by our dragon problems.  Have you heard of them? there were notices sent to the nearby cities...."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 31, 2005)

"Dragon problems?  I've heard that there had been some particullarly nasty dragon encounters in the area...I guess I didn't realise that was where I was.  I would be willing to help whomever you have on board handeling the problem...you do have someone to handel your dragon problem, yes?  In return, I would like for you to do what research you can on my cursed state.  And yes, we both know I likely didn't come to you to for advice on my digestion.  This ring, I attained it a few years back and these cursed nightmares with it...and the powers that have disfigured me so.  So, is it a deal?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 31, 2005)

Mero's eyes go wide at the sight of the stained sheets and the slithering beast in their midst. Shaking off the lethargy, he moves to get a good angle to attack. Shouting as loud as he can. "A deadly serpent! Arise and fight!" He then begins chanting in a dark tongue, drawing on elemental powers. Electricity crackles at his fingertips as he gestures at the snake.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Move 15' to 11E. Casting Scorching Ray(Electricity). +5 ranged touch. 4d6 dmg. 
Knowledge Arcane +14 to identify whether or not it is a magical beast or dragon. (Or K. Nature +10 if it is a natural animal)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2005)

Aphram's eyes flicker open and in an instant he'll be on his feet, hand either on blade or bow depending upon how close the snake is to him.









*OOC:*


Initiative +3; Slightrazor +9/+4 (2d4+4, 18-20/x2) or Dragon's Wing +8/+8/+3 (1d8+3, 20/x3); Also make Know (nature) +4 or (arcana) +6 check to discern it's nature; Could you mark where the snake is on the map?


----------



## Mithran (Aug 31, 2005)

Hond was sleeping lightly and comes awake. Hond gets up and pick up Aya as soon as he can.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 31, 2005)

Round 1: 

Mero you recognize it as a lesser flames snake, an ill tempered and somewhat cunning magical beast, fast healing, spitting fire and poison that burns inside your veins can all be expected.  The bolt of electricity barely misses the footlocker, and strikes the slow moving snake.  It spits back – hitting you with a glob of fiery spittle burning you badly. 

Aphram – You think it’s called a flame snake, it can spit fire.  This one is larger than others you have heard of, but it seems lethargic and unfocused.  If you stand on your cot you have a good shot at it, but it is only 20’ ft away.  

Hond and Aphram you are now awake, standing and have your choosen weapons in hand. 

OOC: Mero  (kn Arcane 32),  Aphram (kn Arcane-14) Mero touch attack 8+5-2 = 11 hit 
Mero – you forgot your size bonus to hit. 
Snake – magma spit AC 21 (touch) 12 damage, ref sv 19 
Snake 14- 2(healing) @ -12 

Round 2: Initiative: Aphram 22, Mero 20, Snake 12, Hond 11 


```
abcde			
___________________				
1        ||w====||				
2	 ||wwww.||		bathing pool 			
3	 ||wb...||		bat	
4	 ||---..||	 	 	Privacy screens 
5	 ||XC.cX||		abed, Chest, chair, ebed 
6	 ||.....||			
7	 ||HC.cA||		Hond, Chest, chair, Aphram  
8        ||Xc.CX||		abed, chair, Chest, ebed
9	 ||[COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR]....||			[color=red]Snake [/color]
10       ||KC..X|//....//	Keria, Chest, ebed (empty)
11 	 ||....M||...//          Mero			
12	 ||......c..//		  chair
13	 ||---g...//		gate to animal pen (empty) 	
14	 ||....g//
15	 ||....//		
16	 ||....||					
17	 =====//
```

The Shrine: 

Ah, you believe these dreams are connected to an item? That is a Dragon of a different color.  It sounds like a deal.  Our other would be slayers are in the guest cavern, I am sure they would be glad of some free help.  Grim and I still need to talk, but you go ahead.
(he will provide more directions to the cavern)


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2005)

Aphram will take a step back to use the chair as cover and fires three arrows in succession at the fire snake.









*OOC:*


Dragon's Wing +8/+8/+3 (1d8+3, 20/x3)


----------



## Mithran (Sep 1, 2005)

Hond, seeing the serpent, hops up onto the bed and attempts to hit the creature (with Aya) from that elevated position.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 1, 2005)

Gerryt bows to Father Lux and says, "Good Deal.  I will be off then."

Gerryt takes his time strolling to the cavern to meet his new companions.


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2005)

Grim bows slightly to the Father. "I am not as wise as thou, F'ther, but I 'ope you can give me guidance. I 'ave this dagger on me, that emanates darkness. Can you tell me more? I can 'elp with 'ealing, but most 'umans wouldna let me come near them, much less touchee 'em."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 1, 2005)

Mero yelps in pain as his skin and clothes smoke from the burning spittle. He backpedals and casts a protective spell. 



OOC
[SBLOCK]
Casting Resist Energy(Fire) and moving back 5' to 12E
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 1, 2005)

Round 2  
Aphram opens fire, two shots bouncing from scales, the third striking home.  The snake slithers across the floor and bites Mero, twisting to wrap him in its coils – You can all see the scales beginning to glow with heat, but this does not seem to be affecting Mero.  
Hond dives across the room and up onto the cot next to the snake.  He gashes the flame snake badly, his sword striking sparks of the floor beneath.  A inch difference would have beheaded the snake. 

```
abcde			
___________________				
1        ||w====||				
2	 ||wwww.||		bathing pool 			
3	 ||wb...||		bat	
4	 ||---..||	 	 	Privacy screens 
5	 ||XC.cX||		abed, Chest, chair, ebed 
6	 ||...A.||			Aphram
7	 ||XC.cX||		abed, Chest, chair, ebed  
8        ||Xc.CX||		abed, chair, Chest, ebed
9	 ||.....||			
10       ||KC..H|//....//	Keria, Chest, Hond on top of bed 
11 	 ||...Sm.|...//	      [color=red] Snake [/color] & Mero
12	 ||......c..//		 chair
13	 ||---g...//		gate to animal pen (empty) 	
14	 ||....g//
15	 ||....//		
16	 ||....||					
17	 =====//
```

OOC: Aphram 16(miss) 24 Hit (6dmg), 16 miss Hond nat 20, unconfirmed,(14 dmg)
Bite (19 AC) 4 dmg+ 0 fire; fort sv 23; Improved Grab –snake 10, Mero 8  Constrict 8 +0 fire.  Total 12 dmg. 
Snake 12+20-2 = @ -30hp 
(Hond – did you sleep in armor? Also you are missing your size bonus to AC)
Grappling rules:
[sblock]- from the rules of the game, attacking into a grapple is safe for melee weapons, but missile weapons will strike a random target. + Ad Hoc: melee attacks will strike the wrong target on a 1.  Size of grapplers involved will affect missile attacks. i.e. 60% snake /40% hairfoot.  [/sblock]


Round 3: Initiative: Aphram 22, Mero 20, Snake 12, Hond 11 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Shrine: 

A dagger hmm? Let me look at it.  Father Lux examines the dagger without touching it. Then casts detect magic.  Well by the makers mark, it was crafted by Camber de’ Frisson – its probably from the Dragon Blackthorn.  Blackthorn was killed while destroying the Academy 500 yrs ago, but his soul was trapped in his body.  The undead beast was destroyed 45 years ago by a band of adventures, although it nearly killed us.  Camber made half a dozen weapons from its claws and teeth.   His daughter Shelly is our current smith, she enchanted some those weapons, but I don’t think she could have made this one.  Try setting it down. 

Grim [sblock]  please switch spoken text to dark green it keeps continity and seperates voices. [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Aphram discards his bow, letting it plop onto the bed as he passes it, barreling down towards the snake, his falchion suddenly in hand and aimed for the snake.









*OOC:*


Move to C10, drawing Slightrazor as I go, Slightrazor +9 (2d4+4, 18-20/x2)


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2005)

Grim nods in realisation, and tries to set it down as instructed. "All is becoming clear now..."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 2, 2005)

Mero gasps as he feels the snakes coils crush his fragile body. He calls out, "Urghh, help my friends!" He focuses his mind and begins shouting the words of another spell. 





[SBLOCK]
Activating "Sudden Still" to cast while grappled.
Question1: Do I have to cast defensively while he's grappling me since you don't threaten any squares while grappling? If so:
Cast Defensively, Concentration +11, DC16. Orb of Cold, Lesser - Ranged Touch +5 3d8 cold damage.

Question2: 







> Mero – you forgot your size bonus to hit.




You mentioned my ranged attack bonus was off. 6th level wizard attack bonus is +3, +1 for Dex, and +1 for small size. +5 total. Am I missing anything?


[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mithran (Sep 2, 2005)

Hond slashes downwards once more, careful not to hit Merro and only the snake.

OOC: Hond sleeps in his armor most of the time, yeah. And I thought I didn't have a size bonus to AC? (Medium size character and all)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 2, 2005)

Round 3:  

Aphram cuts at the snake, as Mero struggles to cast his spell, hesitating as he stuggles to breathe in the snakes coils, but finally a small ball of ice strikes the snake, and the heat from the scales dims. The snake squeezes and Mero goes limp.  Hond’s blade bounces off the snake, but his backswing strikes true.  He cuts off the back third of the snake and it goes limp as well, its smoke rising from its spilled blood. Seeing to the unconscious hairfoot Hond manages to stop his bleeding – but he is still out.  


OOC: Hond my bad, in the tabletop version stouts are small, here medium. 
Mero: I was just using your light x-bow attack bonus, which is listed at +4, +5 is right. 
Aphram 24 hit 9dmg, Mero concentration 21 (barely) 18 dmg 
Snake wins grapple 6 dmg +0 fire ; Hond 14, 22 (13dmg)
Heal checks 7, Nat 20 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shrine: 

Grim sets down the dagger and feels better immediately.  
After hearing this father Lux confirms it is an unholy weapon. (32 kn arcane check) 
It may be possible to redeem the weapon, eventually.  Or you could just destroy it, I’m sure your sword would be up to the task.  Its up to you really.

All OOC: [sblock] Road Trip I will be back monday night.  [/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2005)

"It must be destroyed!" Grim says immediately, angry that he had carried a weapon made from a dragon for so long. He raises his sword and strikes at the dagger. "Be unmade!" the half-orc yells.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 3, 2005)

After seeing to Mero Hond attempts to lift him up onto one of the beds and says "Somebody should keep a watch on the... intelligentsia. I'll get Grim. Unless someone else would rather go."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

Aphram smirks at the intelligentsia's first real encounter, perhaps this would wizen up the bookworm.  "I'll stay and watch."  He wipes the blood from Slightrazor and sheathes it, looking down at the body of the fire snake he wonders if any of it would be useful.









*OOC:*


Knowledge (nature) +4, Knowledge (arcana) +6


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 6, 2005)

The Shrine - 

The dragontooth great sword crashes against the dagger, and the smaller weapon gives way cracking under the blow, the cracks glow red as if lit from within, and a second blow from the mighty sword shatters it completely.   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gerryt you pass one or two small figures in the mostly deserted hallways, and eventually reach the guest cavern. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Guest Cavern -

 Is a large open cavern with fungus glowing from the walls.  There is an ornamental screen that separates off a naturally warm bathing pool, with caved steps.  Part of the cave is set up as now empty animal pens.  There are beds set up, with  foot lockers one of which lies open. The bed nearest the door has a badly wounded hairfoot lying in it with a human and a stout seeing to him.   Hond you just finish speaking as a man walks in. 

He is thin and looks like he could fall over from exhaustion at any moment. His eyes are sunken deep in his head and bloodshot, his skin very pale. Black stubble seems to perpetually darken his face and his long hair is always pulled back. His right hand is blackened and burnt, and on his ring finger is a ring apparently carved of shiny black volcanic rock with small, lustrous rubies set into it. Gerryt's clothes are fairly nice, and occasionally the tinkle of chain can be heard beneath his doublet and cloak. He wears a sword on one hip, and a small crossbow slung over his shoulder on a strap.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 6, 2005)

Well thats taken care of then. 


Father Lux leads you back into the shrine where Velsovuous is all ready deep in a trance. 
If you try and meditate you grow bored and restless.  This is not Grishnaak's place.  You have found this before, even in your land Grishnaak has no temples.  You feel closest to him on the battlefield, surrounded by blood and glory.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 6, 2005)

Hond nods at Aphram then starts towards the temple. Hond notices the man and acknowledges him with a nod of the head "Hello." and then Hond is off down the hall heading towards the temple.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 6, 2005)

Gerryt looks at the wounded and asks the one doing the tending

"Hello.  Just come from battle?  I was sent by Father Lux to aid warriors I was to find here...fix the dragon problem.  Been fighting dragons?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2005)

Grim turns to Father Lux. "My meditation be on a battlefield, farder, amongst carnage and blood, not silence and incense. I think I shall take my leave," says Grim, bowing to the priest.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 8, 2005)

Hond takes off at a trot, heading for the shrine. After seeing to Mero you check on Kylala as well.  Passing the open foot locker you notice a faint herbal smell.  The coffer contains something that glitters and a large sack.   

Kylala is quite dead.

After ten minutes Hond and Grim will show up, having run into each other in the hallways.

What now?


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2005)

Grim turns to Hond, "What has happened?"


----------



## Mithran (Sep 8, 2005)

"Some sort of fiery serpent slithered it's way in here and attacked. It tried to strangle Mero in it's coils. So Mero appears to be unconscious.


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2005)

Grim will check on Mero,and cast a CLW spell to revive him/her if necessary.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

"I do not find it a coincidence that such a dangerous creature arrived in our midst on the morning we were to set out against the dragon.  We should set out to stalk and kill the dragon as soon as possible, and anyone supporting it," Aphram says sharply.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 12, 2005)

Mero groans as he starts to come around. He opens his eyes and looks around. "Ughh... Wha... Snake. Did I get it? It was huge." He winces in pain as he sits up. "It was a lesser flames snake. Quickly, where did it.. He looks over at the corpse. "..go. Ah, good to see we showed it what for. I must have blacked out after the killing blow. How on earth did one of those get in here?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 12, 2005)

OOC: Grims spell healed 7 hp.  Any spells Grim uses now, wont be avaliable the next day, but if Mero rests until noon, he can get his spells back.  (ie it is less than 8 hrs before dawn.)

Let me know if your searching anything in particular, or want further general description.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 12, 2005)

Gerryt looks at Aprham and says, "I was sent here to help you with this dragon.  I take it we leave tomorrow then?  I should...rest.  You will let me accompany you, yes?  I am a rogue of no incosequential skill."


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2005)

Grim growls when he hears of the dragon. "Dragon? It will be slain! It's head on the tip of my sword! No longer will those beasties rulez the realm!" he says.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 13, 2005)

Mero looks around, still wincing in pain. "I think a few of my ribs are still cracked. It is most uncomfortable. Do any of you have some healing magics to spare? I think I will need to rest up some more and rethink my spell selection to combat this dragon." He lays back down and waits for someone to fix him up while he goes over his spells in his head.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 13, 2005)

"Well, I guess I could take care of this."

Gerryt pulls a wand of ash from a pocket in his cloak and concentrating, touches the tip of it to Merro gently, expelling the magic within.

"Is that any better?  I have limited healing capacity, though I can do some.  My name is Gerryt.  We will be fighting together.  Who am I fighting with?"

OOC: Cast cure light wounds from wand.  1d8+1, 19 charges left.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 13, 2005)

the wand sends out a pulse of amber light, and Mero's breathing is a little easier but he still looks very pale.

OOC:  6 hp from the wand - just for ease and time, Mero is down 19 hp, and all further spells will heal 5 hp per d8. Although healing will go back to random in combat.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 13, 2005)

Gerryt, watching Merro's wounds slowly close, uses the wand four more times, sealing the last of his wounds.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 14, 2005)

"Ahh, thank you my friend. I feel much better. I'll remember your charity." He leans back and closes his eyes to rest again.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Mero wants to rest until noon and change his spell selection to combat the dragon, but he'll yield to whatever the group wants to do since he wants to stay on their good side. 

Know. Arcane 23 Does Mero know for sure what kind of energy will be ineffectual against the dragon?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

Aphram speaks out, "we will wait till this one is ready, and then head out as soon as possible.  I have no patience for staying in this cave longer than need be, the hunt awaits."


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2005)

Grim will cast healing to restore Mero to full strenght as well. "The role of healer is something I am unused to..." says the half-orc.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 16, 2005)

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
If my rest is uninterrupted, at noon I will prep:

Prepped
Spells:
0/Level - 4/day
Resistance, Detect Magic, Message, Ray of Frost
1/Level - 5/day
Magic Missile x2, Silent Image, Orb of Cold-Lesser x2
2/Level - 4/day
Scale Weakening, Scorching Ray(Electricity) x1, Resist Energy x2
3/Level - 3/day
Fireball(Electricity) x2, Resist Energy(Prep'd in higher slot)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 16, 2005)

The rest of the night and part of the next day pass uneventfully, although in the morning a steady stream of townspeople stop by to wish you well, several of them will want to speak with Mero, But you know he needs uninteruppted sleep.   

One young human is particuly insistant "  Who is going to run the Feast Hall if you git 'im killed? Who will make da Lightsticks, and thunderstones? His emmergancy smoke has saved my ass out on partrols. Look if you hafta take him, make sure he drinks this before the fight - a traveling Barbarian shaman gave it to me, he said it is slow healing.  It kept him alive in more fights than he could count. "  He will press a foul smelling potion on whoever is at the cavern doorway.  "Oh hay is dat fire snake? The Shaman said they were good eaten.  We found a nest of them last week, a bit away from town, but no one wanted to go in, just to see how they taste like." 

The next day  Velsouvious comes to the cavern, he is carrying a white ash staff, bound in copper.  " I am sorry my friends, but I had a vision that my god has another task for me, I will not be able to fight the dragon with you, I must instead immediatly return this staff to my God's Temple in Cebu. I wish you the best of luck and wish that I could be here to see you through to the end of the quest. "  

Lareth has still not returned.   

OOC: 
1:Grim what spells do you select at the time you feel is dawn? (you are only missing 2, 1st lvl spell slots, as you jumped in and cast a second before Gerryt had used more than 2 charges from his wand. )
2: Hond was getting the protection from energy [acid] from father Lux right?  
3: What are you doing with the bodies? 
4: Are you approaching the Food Cavern/Dragon from the remaining open tunnel, trying to unblock the closed passage or head to the surface to look for the dragons enterance?
5: Mero [sblock] as a copper - it breathes and is immune to acid, all other dragons have fire reistance, but you don't think coppers do. Normally I roll the dice, just list your skill modifiers [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 16, 2005)

Mero closes his spellbook and presses his palms together, causing the book to vanish into his gloves. "At last! I believe I have all the incantations prepared that we will need to face this threat." He looks around to check on the party's preperations. "I was a bit preoccupied, so I may not have noticed, but has anyone searched the area to see how the devil that snake got into our room?"


OOC:
[SBLOCK]
I think we should try for the collapsed tunnel. It's the least likely to be guarded imo since it is closed off. If we're careful we might be able to shift enough rock to squeeze through without making much noise. 
We watch until the dragon leaves to hunt, then dig through the closed off tunnel. I'll throw up a silent image of the intact wall in case it has any guards; they won't see that we've been tunneling. 
I'll cast Message on everyone so we can communicate with whispers. I've got 3 resist energy's prepped for 10 resistance, so I can cover a few people + we have the Father's offer of buffing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mithran (Sep 16, 2005)

Talking to the human with the barbarian potion:
Hond takes the potion from the insistent human and offers him the fire-snake "Take it, if you wish. I wouldn't suggest going into a nest of them, though, no matter how good they taste. It hurt Mero pretty badly."

With Velsouvious:
Hond wishes Velsouvious well and bids him goodbye before he leaves

Currently:
"Not as far as I know. Feeling better?"

OOC:
2: I think so. Not sure though.
3: Giving them a proper burial of some sort.
4: I don't think we've decided that.


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2005)

Spells chosen:
[sblock]
0 level - Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Create Water, Light
1 level - Bane, Command, lesser Vigor (Complete Divine Pg 186), Entropic Shield, Remove Fear + Enlage Person
2 level - Hold Person, Sound Burst, Spiritual Weapon, Bear's Endurance + Bull's Strength
3 level - Searing Light, Wind Wall, Vigor (Complete Divine pg 187) + Magic Vestment
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh aye, I'm feeling chipper indeed. I believe I am ready to go if your companions are prepared as well. While we wait for them, why don't we poke around where the snake attacked and see if we can find how it got in. I'm going to wake Squeak up and ask him what he saw." 

Mero takes his sleepy bat out from the folds in his robes and starts speaking gibberish to it."Squeak, whatchaseein'las'night? Biggumsnakesgetsinhow?"

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
First, going to Speak With Familiar and find out what Squeak saw before I woke up, and if he saw the snake enter the cavern.
Then going to search around the bed where he first saw the snake, including checking the open locker. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 19, 2005)

Oy tahnks! The young human gathers up the snake and hauls it off.  

Kylala’s body is taken to the crypts in the temple of Maaluma, for burial

Mero:
Iwascatchinyummybugs o’r dawatter, smallnoiseby doorvoicelike. DenSawbigsnakeby h’rbed. Dinah seeitcomein. 
On investigating the open foot locker, you notice a strange but familiar herbal smell.  It is Dra – a fungus when mixed with spider venom, is used to make the rare and expensive Dra sleeping poison.  In fact, made by you.  a while back you sold it to the town guard, at least 3 doses.  The Derro clan makes poisons, but you haven’t seen them use Dra poison before. 


OOC: Mero craft alchemy 13+17 =30


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 20, 2005)

"If it comes to the point that we cannot unblock the passage, we should return to the surface and seek out it's entrance there.  I have no intent of fighting a dragon on it's own terms," the hunter says with a grim smirk on his face.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 20, 2005)

Mero frowns deeply while listening to Squeak's report. "Squeak, youtellin'meifinyoubehearin'davoiceagain." He slips his bat back out of the light under his robes and relays everything he's discovered from his bat as well as the origins of the sleeping poison. 
"Someone may have used the Dra poison to slip that snake into your sleeping area. They could have drugged it and counted on it wearing off overnight."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 23, 2005)

Aprham – you would know the basics of digging out of collapsed tunnels- you had a freind get trapped in one last year.  It took you several minutes minutes and you remember wishing you had a shovel.  


OOC:Aphram Kn Dungoneering 18+4 =22 
According to your directions it will take just under a half hour from Father Lux to the collapsed section of the tunnel.  
Anyone want to do any further preperation or investigation before leaving?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

"I suggest we acquire some tools for excavation, you can all claw rocks away by hand, but I'd prefer not to bloody myself before we even get close to the beast," Aphram says to the others.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 27, 2005)

*In which we purchase Shovels for Digging and Burying Bodies*

"Very well, we can purchase a few shovels and picks here in town and head to the blocked tunnel to examine the feasibility of opening it again.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Mero will fork over the cash for the equipment, then I guess we check out the collapsed tunnel. One more thing before we go, are there any scales or signs that the snake actually was in the locker? Search +5
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2005)

"A digging we shall go then," says Grim, eager to get to the dragon.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 27, 2005)

Not only can you get a set of picks, shovels, you get heavy bucket and a wheelbarrow.  
Then a stop by the school hall for Honds promised protection. Half an hour later you all arrive at the blocked tunnel.  The tunnel is 80' long between a junction with a wider tunnel and the blockage.  The tunnel has one turn 50 feet from the junction. Illuminesent fungus allows 30' of light here, double for stouts and hairfeet.  The tunnel is only 5' wide and 5 'high - using a 2 handed sword is going to be a problem, but not impossible.  Loose rocks, and rubble make the last 10' before the collapsed area slow going.  Without mining or engireering skills, it is hard to tell how long it will take to dig out, or if the roof will collaspe again. 
 How are you going about this? 

Aphram notices recent boot prints in the heavy dust, the set goes both in and out the same way. 

Mero: There is a heavy sack that smells like Dra, in the otherwise empty locker.  There are brown burn marks on the bag. 

Gerryt - [sblock]You have dealt with collapsable ceiling traps before. [/sblock] 

```
/\  
           ++
+++++++++++++
+          ++
+          ++
+          +++->    main tunnel 
+          +++->
X         
[U]X[/U]                  rubble area 
DL             <- collapsed area
```
OOC: Mero's box search 23; Tracks of DC 10 or less are easily noticed.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 30, 2005)

Mero picks up a mining pick and holds it awkwardly. "Well Aphram, you seem to know the most about tunneling, how do we begin?


----------



## Mithran (Sep 30, 2005)

"It's true, we have plenty of brute muscle but you're going to have to tell us how to apply it." Hond says as he picks up one of the other implements.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2005)

Aphram examines the cave-in for a few moments hoping to pick out a good spot to begin.









*OOC:*


Knowledge: Dungeoneering +4


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2005)

Grim will do his best to help out. "Put wood up, make rock notfall" suggests the half-orc.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 1, 2005)

It looks like there is only room for one person to dig at a time, and the stronger the better. 

You can either clear the whole tunnel or dig a crawlspace through the blockage. 
your not sure which is safer. 


OOC: Kn Dungoneering 11+4=15 
Geyrrt could help, but it looks like he may have dropped out.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 1, 2005)

Gerryt looks at the others and says, "Well, it seems to me that I am not that person.  The strongest I mean.  I suppose I could try blasting the rock out of the way, but I would probably cause a cave in.  We don't want that, do we?"


ooc: still here...just wasn't aware I could be helpful.  How?  Disable Device?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 1, 2005)

ooc: yes, Disable Device can be use to stablize the ceiling or Search (trapfinding)  to warn of the weaker spots.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 1, 2005)

Turning towards Gerryt, "if you could stabilize the weaker areas, Hond or Grim could do the primary digging," Aphram says.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 1, 2005)

Gerryt squints at the task before them, looking a little closer.

"Actually...let me look at this.  I think there are some parts that are likely to come down if we don't do something about them...let me take a little closer a look.  I might have a few ideas about ways to shore them up."

OOC: Search +9, Disable Device +11


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 3, 2005)

Geyrrt thinks that the the first section is secure enough for a full execavation.  It is quickly dug away, as Hond puts his back into shoveling.  He clears a 5x5 section in a round.  The loose rubble is piled in the wheelbarrow and Aphram puts his tools aside to wheel it out to the main corridor, this forces everyone but Hond and Aphram to retreat to the wider corridor 80' ft back.  It looks like the digging will go very fast, although with a bit of extra time you can clear the rubble left on the floor as well. 

The narrow corridor is still clogged with rocks and earth.  The second section looks unstable, with a few loose rocks sliding from the ceiling.  Hond fetches Geyrrt again who thinks he can stabilize it, using the extra digging tools to support the ceiling.  Does anyone have a way to help? Also how far back are you all standing when he tries it? 

OOC: search 22, 24 This is where everyone is standing when Gerryt finishes his second search. 

```
/\  
           M+      Mero, main tunnel
+++++++++++++
+          G+      Grim
+          ++
A                   Aphram,  
w                  wheelbarrow   
H                   Hond    |
+                           | rubble area 
G                   Geyrrt  |
DL             <- collapsed area
```


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 5, 2005)

Mero picks up a shovel and tries to help keep the passage clear in between wheelbarrow loads. 

OOC:
Mero will clear rubble from the floor in between wheelbarrow trips. Once the tunnel is clear, and it looks safe, Mero will ask Squeak to fly a short distance into the tunnel to check the area with his blindsense and report back if anything living is in the immediate area around the tunnel.


----------



## Mithran (Oct 5, 2005)

Hond will move ten feet back from Gerryt and watches with interest once Gerryt starts his work.

OOC: Just giving you room to work, yeah, that's it.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2005)

Aphram stands back, knowing that Gerryt was more than capable of directing the efforts now, he'll help unload the carts with excess rubble, but leaves the main work to Hond and Gerryt.


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2005)

Grim will help Mero with clearing the tunnel. "This remind Grim when just small peon... but not shoveling rocks then." The orc doesn't go on to say what he used to shovel.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 7, 2005)

Geyrrt manages to stabilize the roof but it will be a tight fit for humans and half-orcs.  Hond continues digging and Aphram and Grim manage to clear the rubble from the tunnel.  Hond goes back to work on the main blockage, now making the tunnel slightly smaller so as not to upset the fragile ceiling.  Geyrrt isn't sure at first, but on a second look reports that the section beyond looks okay. When Hond removes a large rock near the top of the pile, strong smells wash over you.  The smell of fungus, and the natural fertilizer used to grow them.  The space beyond looks mostly dark, with a dim light coming from above.  The tunnel seems to open out to a large space, just on the other side of the rubble. 

It will only take another round to open the passage, two to clear the tunnel completely. 
Mero sends squeak forward through the hole – What are the rest of you doing? 

OOC: disarm 12+11=23, search 6+9 =15, 12+9 =21


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 13, 2005)

After the tunnel opens up and Gerryt is finished with his work he looks back at the others.

"So, what is supposed to be on the other side of this rubble and how far down is it?  With a little room to work, I could sneak down there, pretty undetected, and see what I could see...look for traps and the like."


----------



## Krug (Oct 13, 2005)

Still digging, Grim mutters to himself "Should have gobbos do this work..."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 14, 2005)

Mero knows that strong smell is the food cavern itself, and that it lies just beyond the rock fall. Assuming that the dragon is still there it is no more than 150' ft away, and perhaps much closer.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 17, 2005)

Mero concentrates on his familiar, trying to determine if Squeak feels fear indicating the presence of a hazard (such as a dragon!) before they proceed through the tunnel. 


Ooc: If Squeak is fine, he'll report the way is clear for whoever wants to sneak in first and see what is there.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 18, 2005)

Squeak soars out into the dim light – he sends back feelings of anticipation and hunting.  Mero gestures everyone close and whispers that the dragon is not in sight, in the cavern beyond the blockage.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 18, 2005)

"I can go and scout it out...make sure the dragon hasn't left any traps...mystical or otherwise...to greet unwanted visitors.  I'll be back shortly...perhaps your small familiar...Squeak you called him?  Can come with me and report if any ill falls upon me.  Luck is so rarely on my side."

Gerryt concentrates a moment, making motions as if he were pulling the shadows themselves around him as a cloak.  Before you realise what is happening, an impenatrable darkness drifts around Gerryt, and he moves through the hole in the rubble, quietly looking through his orb of pitch at the dragon's lair.

[sblock]OOC: Use Darkness invocation, centered on my ring.  Already have Devil's Sight active, granting me darkvision/magical darkvision 30 ft. (letting me see through my magical darkness!) I then activate Entropic Warding while I am in the orb of darkness (in case of arrow, bolt, or needle traps.)  I will then try and move silently through the gap into the cavern.  Once I am in, I will check the area immediately surrounding for traps and stability, first using detect magic to find any magical traps, and then looking the old-fashioned way, with my eyes.  Move Silently +7, Search +9[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 19, 2005)

Holding Squeak close, Mero whispers instructions to him to watch but stay out of the way if Gerryt gets in trouble. Mero waits until Gerryt has cleared the blockage before sending Squeak in.


----------



## Krug (Oct 20, 2005)

Grim waits to see what Gerryt finds, glad that most of the rubble is cleared. "We'll know if it's near..." says the half-orc.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

Aphram chuckles at Gerryt's poor humor, "if luck is not on his side, against a dragon, it will be most amusing."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 21, 2005)

Mero the bat is still in the cavern, as Geyrt pulls shadows around him. Assuming Hond finishes clearing the passage, there is still loose rubble on the floor. 

Those in past the bend in the tunnel (Mero, Hond, Geyrt) can see into the cavern beyond the shadowy cloud. (ooc: if anyone else steps around the corner let me know)  The cavern is 50’ across and extends off to the left over a hundred feet. 

The cavern is filled with beds of edible fungus, with paths between them.  The fungus is not luminescent, and includes puffballs, mushrooms, moss and the colors include ochre, lilac and olive hues.  Much of the walls are covered in edible shelf fungus, while the only luminescent fungus clings to the ceiling in patches, growing around the many stalactites. 
The glowing fungus on the ceiling allows you to see most of the caverns roof, 30’ above.  Leaving the floor is cloaked in darkness.  People with low light vision can see the whole cavern bathed in shadowy light.

Geyrrt performs his second magic and moves, but the loose stones roll under his feat, making more noise than he would like. 
He can see strange flickering lights coming from beneath the pool in the middle of the cavern, but no sign of the dragon. 

Mero: Squeak sends a burst of fear and confusion, he is on his way back. 

OOC: Geyrrt move silently 7+7 = 14 + distance 

Map notes: 1 square =5 ft 
The light green and brown are fungus that will slow movement.  The dark scattered dark green is a slippery moss. Gray circles are stalagmites.  The ledge on the south wall (j17-o16) is 10’ft up and covered with shelf fungus.  The blue is a small pond, with a steep 1'  slope down to it. Shelf fungus can be climbed, as long as you are not too heavy. 
The white areas without grids are out of sight.
Please keep to one round actions for now…


----------



## Mithran (Oct 21, 2005)

Hond does indeed clear the tunnel. Hond looks around in wonder at the cave "Nothing like this back home."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 21, 2005)

Mero senses his familiars fear through their shared bond. He whispers to the others around him, "Something is wrong, Squeak is afraid." Mero then casts "Message" and touches everyone within range (except Gerryt of course). He curses himself for not thinking of casting it on Squeak rather than relying on empathy or the new guy who is scouting ahead. "I'll have to make a note of that for future reference", he mutters to himself.


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2005)

Grim draws his weapon,scanning around. "Deep. Dark cave. Fear," says the cleric..


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 26, 2005)

Geyrrt you search around the entrance for further traps but you don’t find any.  The passage you came out of was obviously collapsed by digging claws, but your not sure if other traps lie in wait. 

Squeaky wings his way back into Mero’s arms –“The Dragon is on the ledge on the south side of the cavern.  She is talking to herself, and not looking this way.”  
Hond you hear some vague muttering from inside the cavern it sounds like the language of magic to you. 

OOC: Geyrrt: Find traps 2+9 =11, 
Listen:  Geyrrt 12, Hond 27, Mero 20, Grim 5, Aphram 16


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 26, 2005)

Mero, seeing that the others have begun to move up, whispers Squeak's warning to them using the Message spell. He then casts Resist Energy on himself and moves to follow the others. 


OOC: Resist Energy(10 fire, 60 minutes)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 26, 2005)

Gerryt moves quietly into the chamber, sneaking slowly and quietly, hugging the wall to the left, and looking into the gloom at the chamber around him, trying to get a good sense of the topography, other entrances or exits, and most importantly, location of the dragon or his minions.  In any doorways or suspicious looking areas, I will certainly check to see if any thing is trapped, and stop every 30 ft. or so to do a sweep for magic in my area with my Detect Magic spell-like ability.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 7, 2005)

Geyrrt you drift silently and softly as a shadow along the wall, [sblock] You can hear faint stirrings of movement and chanting from the ledge. You see the Dragon.  She is a dim shape on the ledge 15’up, it is smaller than you expected, with a larger wingspan.  
She is preparing to spring, but doesn’t seem to be aware of you.  You have an instant to act before she moves. [/sblock]

OOC: Mero: you probably mean Resist energy: Acid. 
everyone else - are you still here? everyone happy with postion as shown in the JPEG? 
Listen: Geryrrt 16, Mero 15 Aphram 17, Hond 16, Grim 8+3 
Geyrrt MS 17, Hide 21, Spot 12


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2005)

Grim rushes in, drawing his weapon, aware that danger is at foot. He casts Bull's Strength on himself in anticipation for the combat ahead.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 8, 2005)

Gerryt readies an action to blast the dragon from his hidden location as soon as the dragon moves toward his companions, but not until the dragon has about 20 ft. past him.  (Still in sneak attack range)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

Aphram draws his bow, tensing an arrow on the string he advances forward slowly in a low crouch.









*OOC:*


Move and fire a single shot when I see the dragon; +12 Dragon's Wing (1d8+7, 20/x3), +1 to hit and damage if within 30'


----------



## Mithran (Nov 9, 2005)

Hond pulls Aya from her sheath, crouches down, and goes out into the cave as he sees the others advancing. Hond tries to stay in front of the others if he can, sword at the ready.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 9, 2005)

Mero sticks close to the others as they advance. He tucks Squeak away beneath his robes so his familiar will be partially protected by his own spells. As they advance he casts another spell to resist energy on the next closest person, Hond.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 10, 2005)

The four of you crowd forward with Hond taking the lead, Mero you have already cast this round, and use one action to move up with the others.  You all bunch up at the narrows,   with only Hond’s smaller frame getting him out into the cavern. 

A rush of sound and a gleaming copper figure soars from around the stalagmites landing in a bed of fungus. One claw is held delicately off the floor, it glows with a faint supernatural light. 
The dragon has massive thighs and shoulders, a short face with a pair of smooth brow plates extending back from her eyes.  Short thick spines protrude from her jaws.  She is smaller than you were expecting its body, only 5’ long, with about the same length in neck and tail.  She speaks over her shoulder in common “_You were right Gillian, Mikael we do have visitors_.” Aphram fires, but his arrow stops an inch from the beasts hide, falling spent to the ground.  From the cloud of shadows Geyrrt flings a blast of rose colored  energy, reminding some of you of Kel’leths magic in the fight against Glitterscale. The blast of splashes against this smaller dragons chest, discoloring a patch of scales. 

She exhales and a spray of acid it catches everyone but Aphram full on, but magic protections shelter Hond and Mero.  Hond you meet her gaze for a moment, and are caught and hypnotized by the eternal depths within.  

OOC: 
Aphram 12+13 = AC 25 miss. Geyrrt 4+9=AC 13 hit, 4d6+1 = 13 dmg 
Saves Hond 7+5= failed(18-110= 0), Grim =6+4 failed (18dmg), Mero 8+3 = failed (18-10=8dmg) squeak 4+4?=failed 10-9=0 dmg, Aphram 15+11 = made 9 dmg; Gaze attack vs hond (will) 7+3= failed
 -Hond you are stunned, but have a chance to recover each round. 
Dragon @ -13 hp 

Initiatives: Geyrrt 23, Dragon 21, Mero 13, Aphram 12, Hond 3, Grim 2


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2005)

Grim charges in with his greatsword at the dragon and starts hacking. "Meet you doom wyrm!"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2005)

"Intelligentsia, seems magic is protecting the dragon, think of something to do about it, then do it.  Quickly," Aphram quips to the magic using little one.  He draws another arrow, this time taking his full time to take aim and fire.









*OOC:*


Dragonbane shot; Full Round Action; +17 Dragon's Wing (1d8+8+2d6, 20/x3), assuming point blank range


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 11, 2005)

Mero winces as the blast of the dragons breath washes over him. He is glad now that he took a moment to cast protective spells. Hearing Aphram's call, he changes tactics and utters words in the dragons own tongue. He weaves a powerful spell to dry up scales and weaken their defense. 


ooc: Mero is casting Scale Weakening. Ray attack +4 to hit vs touch ac. If it hits, it is -5 to natural armor not counting magical buffs to natural armor like barkskin. Draconomicon pg 115.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 14, 2005)

OOC: Aphram you have to move 10'ft to be in point blank range. (srry I miscalculated that last round) Gerryt is just going to take a single attack if Shaggy isn't here by tomorrow.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 17, 2005)

Round 2: 

A dull gray ray shoots from Mero and strikes the dragon, her scales take on a dull gray pallor which spreads quickly over her entire body.  Aphram pushes forward, and his arrow strikes home a second later, nearly missing a true heart shot.  She roars in pain, and perhaps a little fear. Grim after pushing his way through the narrow gap and around Hond is unable to bring his sword to bear, he ends up standing directly in front of the dragon.  Geyrrt blasts again and his rose colored energy strikes true.  She turns and Geyrrt’s gaze pierces the magical darkness only to lock onto the dragons eyes.  Death lies within. 

The Dragon smashes into Grim biting and hitting with both claws. Grim you feel like a shadow has touched you, and for a moment you can actually see a human’s shadowy form standing beside you.  
Geyrrt & Hond you hear whispering and see human shades gathering out of the corners of your eyes.  You are both still stunned into inaction by fear 

OOC: Mero 12+4= 16 hit (-5AC) 
Aprham nat 20, 2+12 unconfirmed – 15 dmg 
Geyrrt 8+9 =(hit) 14 dmg. Geyrrt will save 4+10 =14 fails – stunned, 
Hond will sv: 8+3 =11 still stunned 
Dragon Bite 32(11dmg), Claw 23(8dmg) & Grims fort sv 2+9 =11 failed(-1 strength) 
Claw 23(7dmg) wings: 13,18 miss.  

Initiatives: Geyrrt 23, Dragon 21, Mero 13, Aphram 12, Hond 3, Grim 2 

Dragon@-42 hp & -5 AC


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2005)

"W-w-what?" says Grim, his body screaming in pain. Reacting in the only way he knows how, the half-orc hacks at the dragon with his greatsword. "Who is this? Who are you? Are you aiding the dragon?" he shouts at the shadowy form.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 25, 2005)

Mero yelps in pain as the firey breath scorches his skin. _At least I had the foresight to cast it. After that business with the snake I learned me lesson._ He eyes a spot not far past the dragon and points his finger, shouting the words of destruction. A bead of crackling electricity leaps from his fingertips with a blast of energy and streaks towards it. He wobbles on his feat from the force of channeling the spell.

ooc: Casting a Fireball(Electricity) at D17. Activating "Born of Three Thunders" Feat from C. Arcane. Half Electricity, Half Sonic damage Reflex Save DC18. If anything in the area takes any damage from the spell, it has to make a fortitude save DC18 or be stunned for 1 round. Next a DC18 reflex save or be knocked prone. Also, with the Dragonfoe feat dragons take a -2 to their saves vs this spell. Finally, I am dazed the next round. No actions, but not flatfooted. phew!


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

Aphram lines up another shot, taking his time to aim.









*OOC:*


Dragonbane shot; Full Round Action; +17 Dragon's Wing (1d8+8+2d6, 20/x3), assuming point blank range


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 10, 2005)

Hond you manage to escape from the dark shades dancing around you and come to your senses.  
The cavern explodes with light and sound the dragon flinches and seems to escape the worst of it.  Aphram fires and another arrow strikes deep into the dragons heart. Grim, distracted by the shapes is off balance and his blow glances hamlessly off the Dragon.
The dragon stares hard at Aphram, and he feels a cold wind and sees dark shapes gathering around him.  She then bites a chunk out of Grim’s shoulder and slashes and this knees with her glowing claw, bones crunch as the leg is nearly torn from his body.  He collapses in a shower of blood.  She is breathing hard, putting a lot of force into each blow. 

Grim dies [sblock] Grim only [sblock] Spiritpense is aware of spirits and interacts with them, although most cannot harm her directly.  You are an exception.  You can see dark forms clustered around Aphram and Geyrrt– you can either act to free one of them from the ethereal, or you can materialize to cast spells. You are uncertain if you have any other ghostly powers, you would have to materialize to find out. - OOC: you should prolly sblock any etherial actions[/sblock]  [/sblock]

OOC: 
Grim 4+12 = 16 miss 
Dragon saves ref 28, fort 27, ref 21 (8 damage)
Aphram 25 hit (dragonbane 21 dmg) will sv2+6 = 8 stunned
Geyrrt – sv 18 stunned 
Hond sv 22 = can act 
Merro – stunned 

Dragon bites Grim 11+11=22ac (16 hp) claw: 7+16 =23 (13 hp);  @Hond claw 25 (10dmg), wings 13,18 miss.

Dragon @ -71  hp & -5 AC 
Initiatives: Mero 13, Aphram 12, Hond 3, Grim 2, Geyrrt 23, Dragon 21


----------



## Mithran (Dec 12, 2005)

Hond says "You will die" quietly, seeming sure that his statement is fact. Hond hacks at the dragon with his sword, attempting to sever it's head from it's neck.

OOC: Full attack the dragon and hope I don't get stunned again.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2005)

_Well that piece of info isn't going to be of much use anymore. Good luck fellas.  _


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 13, 2005)

I am not afraid of death.  The barrier that you mortals fear is only a veil to me.  I can see your companion moving deeper into that grey realm.

Hond’s sword flashes and everyone feels more hopeful – Aphram and Geyrrt both escape from the shadows that surround them and return to the battle, Hond moves forward to strike a glancing blow.   The dragon connects with half her limbs, Hond shrugs off the effects of her glowing claw. 

Hond: 13+12(9dmg), *Are you standing over Grim or beside his body?* 
Aya – Bless  
Saves: Aphram 19+4(free), Geyrrt nat 20 
Dragon PA = 3(5 total) Bite 18 miss, glowing claw 21,(15dmg) 19miss, wings: 23(11dmg),18miss 
Hond’s Fort sv. 30 
Stunning is a once a day thing, most of you are now immune - 
Dragon@ -80 hp  

Initiatives: Mero 13, Aphram 12, Hond 3, Grim 2, Geyrrt 23, Dragon 21


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 13, 2005)

Aphram knocks another arrow, "scales and blood you'll be, dragon.." he hisses as he aims and releases.









*OOC:*


Dragonbane shot; Full Round Action; +17 Dragon's Wing (1d8+8+2d6, 20/x3)


----------



## Mithran (Dec 15, 2005)

"If you don't fear it, why try and stop it?" Hond grins and lashes out at the dragon with his blade.

OOC: Full attacking it again. Next to Grim's body, don't want to be standing on dead budies.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 16, 2005)

Mero shakes his head, slowly gathering his senses that were overloaded by the powerful spell he channeled. With a start he realizes that Grim is down and the others have grievious wounds from the dragon. He points his finger and sends another crackling bead of energy towards the dragon.

ooc: Another fireball(electricity) aimed to catch the dragon but not the others.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 17, 2005)

The bead of gold shoots forth from Mero’s hands – and again thunders rolls forth Spiritpense dodges the full blast, but this time she appears off balance from the shock. 
Aphram’s shot penetrates his weakened scales, and then Hond Strikes twice in quick succession. Aya bites deep into the off balance beast, and as she begins to collapse the backswing catches her in the head and nearly cuts off her lower jaw. 
The dragon collapses in a spray of blood. 

OOC: 
Mero - Dragon Saves: 30 ref, 15 fort, 27 ref.  Damage: 17dmg
Aphram – 34 (13 dmg),  
Hond: 21+2(stunned), 10dmg, 20+2(Finishing Blow) 13 dmg.
Dragon @ 120-137 = -13 hp total.

Dragon - now posted to Rogues Gallery.


----------

